# [MNE] Montenegro | road infrastructure • Auto-putevi / Aуто-путеви



## Schweden

I have taken some pictures when I was there last summer. So stay tuned for them...

Pics from internet (not taken by me):


----------



## Majestic

There are no motorways in Montenegro yet. The costs of building one through a mountainous region would be enormous for a small country like this. However, there is a plan to build a motorway between Belgrade and Bar in montenegro some time in the future. :cheers:


----------



## Realek

Does someone have pics of Sozina Tunnel? I passed through it a couple of years ago, when it was just opened and the finishing touches were still being put. It looked pretty good.


----------



## Majestic

Realek said:


> Does someone have pics of Sozina Tunnel? I passed through it a couple of years ago, when it was just opened and the finishing touches were still being put. It looked pretty good.


Here are a few pics from flickr and panoramio:
http://flickr.com/photos/martinetti/252144575/

http://flickr.com/photos/martinetti/1363261428/

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6879302


----------



## Realek

Nice... Thanks :cheers:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella

Majestic said:


> There are no motorways in Montenegro yet. The costs of building one through a mountainous region would be enormous for a small country like this. However, there is a plan to build a motorway between Belgrade and Bar in montenegro some time in the future. :cheers:


Montenegro is preparing very seriously for building motorways, at first place parts of planed Adriatic-Ionian motorway. As small, but relatively high developed touristic country, Montenegro needs better road connections manly to the west market and Montenegrian part of the common east Adriatic (Adriatic - Ionian) motorway will serve very well for that. 
All spatial plans needed for the network of motorways (east-west Adriatic - Ionian and north-south from the coast to capital Podgorica and further to the north to Serbia) are accepted last year by the Parlament and Adriatic - Ionian motorway is currently under next steps of planning and project process by a French consultant company.
Building will start when construction of Croatian part of Adriatic - Ionian Motorway come closer to Dubrovnik.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Do you guys think Montenegro will be the Monaco of the Adriatic?


----------



## Rijeka

No, we don't.  But I guess they could built their motorway only as a part of the whole Adriatic-Ionian Motorway, till Igoumenitsa. It would generate some traffic beween Trieste and Greece, I suppose. But I don't have any idea where the project is in Albania, I know they are building something. In Montenegro I don't see any concrete works yet.


----------



## P.C.Dolabella

*From Risan (town in the Bay of Kotor) to the north*

7km of new road on the so called "Second development (north-south) axis" from Dragalj to Grahovo (Vilusi) is started to build in april.

Grahovo is future main entrance to Montenegro by Adriatic - Ionian motorway from the west.


----------



## Qwert

Beautiful road, but to me those driving lanes seem to be a bit narrow. Maybe it't due to the photos, but I think trucks may have problems there.


----------



## P.C.Dolabella

Qwert said:


> those driving lanes seem to be a bit narrow.


No, iIt's just optical. That's good standard new reconstructed road.

Here is some view to the road climbing up the mountain in Risan:
from the islet of Our Lady of Skrpiela









..and Risan


----------



## Timon91

Nice roads! A pity that they don't have any highways.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

They do have highways, but not motorways 

A highway can be any kind of public road, but usually not streets.


----------



## P.C.Dolabella

Actually they count tunnel Sozina as "half" motorway . It's because that 4 190 m long tunnel is pay tool. 
Also tunnel is the most important part of the future motorway Podgorica - Adriatic coast.

From Podgorica, road (and railway) is going first mainly on dikes over Lake of Skadar... 









..and then through Sozina tunnel in few minutes you are...











...here :lol: ::cheers:


----------



## Timon91

^^Nice beach, a bit crowded perhaps


----------



## Majestic

Is 1 km of motorway in Montenegro really going to cost ~1 ml. EURO? That would be unbelievably cheap!


----------



## P.C.Dolabella

@Majestic
That I do no.

Here is conception of spatial development of Montenegro with montenegrian motorway cross


----------



## Verso

One of few things I remember from Montenegro when I was there in 1986, were bad roads.  Oh, and falling on a cactus. :lol: :bash:


----------



## smar

Some pictures from Montenegro (July 2007): http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14462007&postcount=131


----------



## Schweden

^^ Lol, I was in Montenegro july 2007


----------



## panda80

i was in montenegro this summer and i was really impress by it, a very nice country.everything was fine there, the landscapes, the beaches, sea water and also the people.Roads were mostly fine,very pictuoresque and curvy,with LOTS of tunnels. there are no motorways, but on holidays i usually don't drive on motorways.some were u/c, as the section from savnik to zabljak.the only section that dissapointed me was the access road to ostrog monastery, which is in a very bad shape and very crowded.when u enter in montenegro u must pay a 10euro 'ecologic tax', for which u will receive a 1 year-vignette.i'll post some photos soon, i have them stored on another computer.hno:


----------



## panda80

here are some photos made during my summer holiday in montenegro.unfortunately at the time of my trip i didn't know anything about skyscraper so i haven't take many road photos.montenegro roads are very spectacular, with many pictuoresque views, with lots of tunnels and bridges.
http://picasaweb.google.com/rmihailucian/SomeBalkanRoads#5248892598424035058
http://picasaweb.google.com/rmihailucian/SomeBalkanRoads#5248892617999884722
http://picasaweb.google.com/rmihailucian/SomeBalkanRoads#5248892642537639458
http://picasaweb.google.com/rmihailucian/SomeBalkanRoads#5248892665426419746
http://picasaweb.google.com/rmihailucian/SomeBalkanRoads#5248892696184272034
http://picasaweb.google.com/rmihailucian/SomeBalkanRoads#5248892722501373634
http://picasaweb.google.com/rmihailucian/SomeBalkanRoads#5248892756548258258


----------



## Timon91

Nice pics, panda80! The trucks passing remind me of trucks and buses passing each other in the town centre of my town, during the morning rush hour


----------



## panda80

and i found another 3 pics
http://picasaweb.google.com/rmihailucian/SomeBalkanRoads#5248893079128901426
http://picasaweb.google.com/rmihailucian/SomeBalkanRoads#5248893096725160946
http://picasaweb.google.com/rmihailucian/SomeBalkanRoads#5248893125370224498


----------



## Timon91

Is this you, panda80? 
And where is this bridge?


----------



## x-type

Timon91 said:


> Is this you, panda80?
> And where is this bridge?


the bridge is in Dubrovnik


----------



## panda80

Timon91 said:


> Is this you, panda80?
> And where is this bridge?


yes, it's me, and that's my lovely car
yes, the bridge is in dubrovnik, u can see comments under each photo, that tells u where the photo was taken.


----------



## Timon91

Sorry, I had missed that comment hno:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I read there is a vignette required for Montenegro? How do you get it? At border stations? Is it needed for the entire road network in this country?


----------



## panda80

in fact it's an ecologic tax introduced this year.it's 10euro/car/year.you can get it at every border crossing, there are people who are walking between cars and are selling it.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

I see.



> *Green-Tax Ranges From Euro 10 to 150*
> 2008-06-06 15:30:31
> 
> As of 15 June, More than 100 Employees will Start Charging Obligatory Compensations for the Pollution of the Environment
> 
> Podgorica – All vehicle owners in the territory of Montenegro would have to pay environmental tax as of 15 June. This tax will be valid for a year and the funds collected would be used to resolve environmental problems.
> .
> The move is based on government’s Decree on the changes and additions to the Decree on the amounts, calculations and payments for the pollution of the environment.
> 
> According to this Decree, the transportation vehicles, which have the capacity of maximum eight passengers, will be charged Euro 10, those which have more than eight passengers and weight less than five tons would pay Euro 30, while those with more than eight passengers and weight of more than five tons would pay Euro 50.
> 
> Eco-tax for the cargo vehicles which weight less than 3,5 tons would be charged with Euro 80, those with weight lower than 12 tons would pay Euro100; those heavier than 12 tons would pay Euro 150.
> 
> Domestic companies and individuals would pay for the eco-tax during the registration of their vehicles, while the foreign citizens would have to do this at border-crossings before entering Montenegrin territory. Once the payment is completed, vehicle-owners would receive a vignette (sticker) as the evidence that the eco-tax had been paid. The sticker will be valid until 14 June next year, regardless of the date of its’ issue.
> 
> According to Vijesti’s sources, Ministry of Tourism and Environmental Protection has engaged more than 100 persons, who will wear special uniforms and charge vehicles with the eco-tax at border-crossing.


----------



## panda80

hope you will enjoy montenegro, chris, it's a really beautiful country.i went there last summer and i was really impressed by how many tourist attractions are there on 13000sqkm.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Is Cyrillic common on signs? I don't think my TomTom has Montenegro covered to the detail. I can read cyrillic, but not very fast.


----------



## snupix

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is Cyrillic common on signs? I don't think my TomTom has Montenegro covered to the detail. I can read cyrillic, but not very fast.


Everything is writen in Latin script, you don't have to worry at all. I even think that in Montenegrian they use Latin script primarily...


----------



## snupix

^^


----------



## Timon91

That ECO tax is really a good idea, it can help quite well IMO, but I guess we already pay enough, and if we introduce it in NL, really all tourists will avoid the Netherlands hno:


----------



## panda80

ChrisZwolle said:


> Is Cyrillic common on signs? I don't think my TomTom has Montenegro covered to the detail. I can read cyrillic, but not very fast.


signs are 100% latin, only remote villages have also cyrillic on entrance signs.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

My Green Card (Auto insurance) didn't have Montenegro named as a separate country, but placed it with Serbia stating: "If this box is not cancelled, this insurance is valid the republic of Montenegro and the areas of Serbia that is controlled by the Serbian government". My box wasn't cancelled, so I was technically insured in Montenegro, but not in Kosovo. 

However, I heard that if Montenegro wasn't named as a separate country, this could lead to some problems at the border, so I asked my insurance if they would issue a new version of the Green Card where Montenegro is named explicitly as an individual country, and not as a footnote by Serbia.

They've responded, and I get a new Green Card asap.


----------



## Timon91

^^Does this indicate we can expect some road pics from Montenegro soon?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Perhaps. But not soon


----------



## panda80

ChrisZwolle said:


> My Green Card (Auto insurance) didn't have Montenegro named as a separate country, but placed it with Serbia stating: "If this box is not cancelled, this insurance is valid the republic of Montenegro and the areas of Serbia that is controlled by the Serbian government". My box wasn't cancelled, so I was technically insured in Montenegro, but not in Kosovo.
> 
> However, I heard that if Montenegro wasn't named as a separate country, this could lead to some problems at the border, so I asked my insurance if they would issue a new version of the Green Card where Montenegro is named explicitly as an individual country, and not as a footnote by Serbia.
> 
> They've responded, and I get a new Green Card asap.


i also had this type of insurance and entered montenegro 3 times this summer and had no problems at all.i entered from croatia(e65), bosnia(metaljka) and albania(han i hotit).


----------



## ChrisZwolle

^^ How strict are the border checks? Is a quick peek in the passport enough or do they search cars too?


----------



## panda80

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ How strict are the border checks? Is a quick peek in the passport enough or do they search cars too?


usually they don't search cars, unless they consider it or you suspicious.for example when i left montenegro to bosnia at hum border point they meticulously checked our car in search for a stolen credit card.i think somebody stole a credit card in montenegro and we were their suspects.:lol:in all the control lasted for about half an hour.


----------



## RS.ban

panda80 said:


> signs are 100% latin, only remote villages have also cyrillic on entrance signs.


And where is that? Coz i have been to Montenegro like 50 times or moreand i have never seen Cyrillic sign.


----------



## RS.ban

panda80 said:


> usually they don't search cars, unless they consider it or you suspicious.for example when i left montenegro to bosnia at hum border point they meticulously checked our car in search for a stolen credit card.i think somebody stole a credit card in montenegro and we were their suspects.:lol:in all the control lasted for about half an hour.


Yes there were some Romanians stilling credit cards in Montenegro this summer.


----------



## panda80

RS.ban said:


> Yes there were some Romanians stilling credit cards in Montenegro this summer.


i presumed this since they became very suspicious when seeing romanian plates.


----------



## panda80

RS.ban said:


> And where is that? Coz i have been to Montenegro like 50 times or moreand i have never seen Cyrillic sign.


on the road from savnik to zabljak there is one village called slatina which has an entrance plate only in cyrilic.it also happens on previs village.(see on google earth, there's a picture named 'home').however these are isolate situations and someone that can't read cyrillic will have no problems in montenegro.i can't wait for chris pictures, cause last summer i haven't shot too many road pics.:nuts:


----------



## Treasure

RS.ban said:


> And where is that? Coz i have been to Montenegro like 50 times or moreand i have never seen Cyrillic sign.


Berane,Mojkovac.....


----------



## Palance

I remember the town of Njegoš which had bilangual plates. But that was in 1988...


----------



## RS.ban

Njegusi maybe?


----------



## enschede-er

see left on this dsign you see cyrillic http://s50.photobucket.com/albums/f331/deko123/DSC_2947.jpg


----------



## enschede-er




----------



## Timon91

The road signs are not cyrillic though.


----------



## RS.ban

enschede-er said:


> see left on this dsign you see cyrillic http://s50.photobucket.com/albums/f331/deko123/DSC_2947.jpg


1. that is not sign, but commercial 
2. that is not serbian at all it is russian language


----------



## radi6404

snupix said:


> ^^


Such pics always put a smile on my face, what can be a better combination, new shiny road and big rockwalls nearby, when I work I must think of visiting the country.


----------



## Timon91

:lol: Yeah, it looks fabulous. Even the crashbarriers are shiny.


----------



## panda80

indeed, moraca canyon is very spectacular and moraca monastery really deserves a visit.the road is quite good, it has 2+1 on most climbs.


----------



## Christophorus

*Trebinje - Herceg Novi (new road)*

As you maybe know, since last year, the new road Trebinje (Republic of Srpska) Herceg Novi is completely finished.

I made some pictures while driving that road, which you can find under the following adress: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=37971638&postcount=385

(montenegrin part, part in Srpska will follow)

have in mind, that on montenegrin side the road is private (public-private-partnership), so a road toll of 3 € has to be paid at the toll station behind the montenegrin border.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ How strict are the border checks? Is a quick peek in the passport enough or do they search cars too?


I came back from Montenegro this Saturday. We flew to Dubrovnik, rented a car there and drove to Montenegro. We got off very quickly at the border checks both ways. But some cars were indeed searched(mainly German) Having driven (as a passenger, though) 1500km on Montenegrin roads, I do have some comments:

- Though the country is small in size, it takes awfully lot of time to get from one end of the country to another(mountains are everywhere).
- Tunnels usually aren't lit. If the tunnel is short, it doesn't bother me, really. But if the tunnel is 700m long and has several curves but no lighting, it seems(and probably is) a bit unsafe.
- Regional and local roads are very narrow. It often happens that the road is not wide enough even for 2 passenger cars to pass by. 
- Driving culture could be more civilized. Speed limits are often ignored(though police patrols are common) and dangerous overtaking is one of the main key words. But then again....a long straight road is hard to find.
- Though there are huge tourist signs many kms ahead of the main sights, those signs disappear when you finally get near the sight. A good map is a necessity.

But all in all, Montenegro is definitely underrated and deserves a visit.


----------



## Ban.BL

Rebasepoiss said:


> But all in all, Montenegro is definitely underrated and deserves a visit.


:lol::lol::lol:
you didn´t even have one decent comment about MNE and at the and you say it is underrated and deserves more:nuts:


----------



## Timon91

He wasn't very positive about the roads in Montenegro. Roads don't make up the entire country though


----------



## Ban.BL

Well you know everyone has some critics and concentrate mainly on them. And than all we read is critics and than someone who only criticized asks why is it underrated
It is ironic and funny.


----------



## Verso

He probably didn't list positive things, because this is a road subforum.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

Ban.BL said:


> Well you know everyone has some critics and concentrate mainly on them. And than all we read is critics and than someone who only criticized asks why is it underrated
> It is ironic and funny.


If I were to make a travel report, I would have listed the positive things also. I was just making comments about the downsides of the roads. I'm sorry if I left the wrong impression. The surface quality of roads was even better than I had expected, for example


----------



## CrazySerb

No worries, you report is very much appreciatedkay:
How would you compare the road situation in Montenegro with your native Estonia?


----------



## Rebasepoiss

CrazySerb said:


> No worries, you report is very much appreciatedkay:
> How would you compare the road situation in Montenegro with your native Estonia?


Since Estonia is flat as a pancake, road construction here is easier and cheaper. Roads in Estonia are wider and signage is slightly better. As I already mentioned, road surface quality in Montenegro is pretty good. We didn't experience roads in very bad condition(except the local road that goes to the Ostrog monastery). City streets even have better surface quality than most streets in Estonian cities. All in all, both countries have lots of room for development, but I would say Estonia is a bit more developed in this matter.


----------



## CrazySerb

Thanks for the comparison


Here's a nice set of photos taken by one of our forumers of the Podgorica (capital) to Kotor (medieval coastal city, UNESCO-protected) drive....



Bojan9 said:


> Pominjah ovu dionicu. I evo, konačno slika od 11.06.
> 
> Izlaz iz Podgorice. Čuvena kuća(lijevo) koja je trebala biti restoran, zbog sjajnog pogleda na grad. Ipak, kao što se vidi, propalo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prve tri trake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Druge tri trake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ovdje su tri trake jedno sigurno 5-6km bez prestanka. Stara dionica se spojila sa novom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prođe grad heroj, Cetinje
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obzovica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kratka loša dionica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ono što mi definitivno djeluje 'najnestvarnije' - treća traka Brajići. To je bila najgora dionica, definitivno!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spomenik žrtvama IIsr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bolje ve našli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opet kratka loša dionica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Čuveni tunel :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na par mjesta je reasfaltiran put
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desno- Markovići
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prođe onaj 1km do Starog grada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jaz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kod Jaza- loša dionica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prilaz Vrmcu, koji se sada može nazvati tunelom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I to je to....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Većina(čitaj: sve) slike su 'cropovane', zbog mrlje na objektivu


----------



## Verso

Beautiful.  Roads look good! :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Looks like this thread will become active soon enough - more and more details about upcoming Bar-Boljari motorway construction are beginning to emerge, and if all goes according to plan, we will see the first shovels in the ground as early as september:yes:

In the most recent edition of Podgorica daily newspaper "Pobjeda", the motorway is likened to a "metro" , as most of it will consist of very long tunnels & bridges. Three tunnels of more than 3k meters are mentioned as well as a kilometer long bridge over Moraca river, with a clearance of ~170 meters, making it the third tallest bridge in Montenegro and sixth in Europe.


----------



## civil2006

*Ulcini - Albania borders?*

Is there another border to Albania than Han-i-Hoti? I red somewhere that Shkoder-Han i Hoti is the route that trucks prefer (wider road) but small cars prefer the quickest route to Ulcini...

I am planning a trip from Athens to Dubrovnik and I was also wondering about the best way to cross Montenegro. I would certainly like to pass Kotor and then move to Dubrovnik. But is it better to return from Dubrovnik via Trebinje (Bosnia), Nicsic and Podgorica instead of Herceg Novi and Kotor? Is it quicker? Will I lose more time in the Croatian-Bosnian, Bosnian-MNE borders?

How much time should I consider for crossing MNE in the return?


----------



## Ban.BL

I just can tell you that there are no waiting on HR-BiH and BiH-MNE border, but HR-MNE border can be real mess.


----------



## panda80

civil2006 said:


> Is there another border to Albania than Han-i-Hoti? I red somewhere that Shkoder-Han i Hoti is the route that trucks prefer (wider road) but small cars prefer the quickest route to Ulcini...
> 
> I am planning a trip from Athens to Dubrovnik and I was also wondering about the best way to cross Montenegro. I would certainly like to pass Kotor and then move to Dubrovnik. But is it better to return from Dubrovnik via Trebinje (Bosnia), Nicsic and Podgorica instead of Herceg Novi and Kotor? Is it quicker? Will I lose more time in the Croatian-Bosnian, Bosnian-MNE borders?
> 
> How much time should I consider for crossing MNE in the return?


You can try both routes through Montenegro as following:
1)Shkoder-Ulcinj-Budva-Kotor-Herceg Novi-Dubrovnik
2)Shkoder-Han i Hoti-Podgorica-Cetinje-Kotor-Herceg Novi-Dubrovnik 
or from Podgorica through Niksic, Trebinje through Dubrovnik.
Last year, in July, it took me one hour to pass through MNE-HR border, but it was in full touristic season.I think normally you can pass through the border in 20 minutes.


----------



## shpirtkosova

Montenegro has really improved its roads and safety in the recent years and has greatly improved travel time from Podgorica to Bar and Ulcin. The only drawback however is that the police are very corrupt. Especially those at the boarder controls, they always ask for money even if all the documents and insurance is correct. Probably most corrupt in the balkans.


----------



## Palance

Weren't that the 10 Euro's environment tax ? 

I think that Debeli Brijeg is the only HR-MNE border crossing. As far as I know there are no crossings on the Prevlaka peninsula, if I'm right.


----------



## panda80

shpirtkosova said:


> Montenegro has really improved its roads and safety in the recent years and has greatly improved travel time from Podgorica to Bar and Ulcin. The only drawback however is that the police are very corrupt. Especially those at the boarder controls, they always ask for money even if all the documents and insurance is correct. Probably most corrupt in the balkans.


I don't think so.I've been last summer in Montenegro and didn't so any sign of corruption there in my 8 days holiday.But in Albania, I stayed 3 hours and was requested bribes for 3 times(border police twice and at entrance to skodra castle).


----------



## Homem

Incredible ! I must visit this beautiful country before the motorways of modernity...


----------



## 7t

civil2006 said:


> Is there another border to Albania than Han-i-Hoti? I red somewhere that Shkoder-Han i Hoti is the route that trucks prefer (wider road) but small cars prefer the quickest route to Ulcini...


There are two other border points, Murriqan and Vermosh. If you're coming from Ulqin, then you should drive through the Murriqan-Sukobinë border point. Hani i Hotit is meant for traffic coming from Podgorica.


----------



## geronimo_rs

City's name is Ulcinj.

Here's Debeli Brijeg, border crossing between Montenegro and Croatia. Looks very good, IMO.


----------



## 7t

Come again?


----------



## Buddy Holly

panda80 said:


> I don't think so.I've been last summer in Montenegro and didn't so any sign of corruption there in my 8 days holiday.But in Albania, I stayed 3 hours and was requested bribes for 3 times(border police twice and at entrance to skodra castle).


At the castle they requested an entrance fee, just like any other place. At the border they requested 10 euros, an entrance fee to Albania. What did they request at your exit?


----------



## CrazySerb

^Good shotskay:


----------



## CrazySerb

Some new asphalt .... pics show a short section of the ~140km long Risan - Niksic - Zabljak road (connecting Boka Kotor Bay with Montenegro's north) 



Bojan9 said:


> Veoma nedovoljno. 3-4 puta su me stranci poslednjih dana pitali kuda do Budve. Ne smeta mi, ali bi to trebali normalno postavljeni znaci da im kažu. I to dva puta na bulevaru Mihaila Lalića - ka Marezi :nuts:
> 
> 
> A onaj dan kad sam bio iznad NK, u povratku se našlo vremena da odem jedan km ka Risnu, i da fotkam taj novi put.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put je definitivno malo uži, osjeti se, a i priča se po gradu da je 'ukradeno' 20 cm..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biće to lijepo parče kad u potpunosti u ovom profilu dođe do mora :cheers:


----------



## Christophorus

some pictures according to the previous posting, taken by myself yesterday.

Sorry for the quality, pics are taken while driving with mobile phone... hno:

new road (u/c) Vilusi-Lipci, linking M-6 Nikšić-Trebinje with the bay of Kotor



Christophorus said:


> Дакле господо, враћамо се на тему!
> 
> Мало готографија са магистрале Вилуси-Липци, сликано данас  сликао сам у вожњи мобилним, тако да ме немојте замјерити квалитет слика, али боље ишта него ништа
> 
> скретање у Вилусима, није означено уопште, али још и не треба бити, видимо касније зашто... (crossing in Vilusi, not signed at all yet, we´ll see later why)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Идемо ка мору! (we go towards the sea!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Радови у току... (works going on...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montenegroooo :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> има још неких 9км до Грахова па крај асфалта... (some 9 km before Grahovo end of pavement)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> наставља се... (to be continued)


----------



## Christophorus

part 2



Christophorus said:


> Вилуси-Липци II.дио:
> (part 2)
> 
> Вози Мишкооо :lol: (heavy traffic on the road which is u/c)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> цца. 4 км пред Грахова се сиђе на стари пут (ca. 4kms before Grahovo we have to take the old road)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Грахово (Grahovo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> наставља се (to be continued)


----------



## Christophorus

part 3



Christophorus said:


> III.дио (part 3)
> 
> брзо иза Грахова наилазимо на новоизграђену дионицу (shortly after Grahovo we find a recently finished section)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Драгаљ (Dragalj)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> већ се спуштамо према Боки, ова дионица је изграђена одавно, још су бочне линије жуте :shocked: (this part of the road was finished many years ago, still yellow lines at the sides)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Моooреееее  и трећа трака (finally the sea and a third lane)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> улаз у један од неколика тунела (entering one of some tunnels)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> раскрцница у Липцима (crossing at Lipci)


----------



## Angelos

very nice! :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Interesting stat - during the first eight months of this year, 1,6 million vehicles passed through the Sozina tunnel, a double digit increase over last year. Some six million euros in tolls were collected.


----------



## Halitophobe

Let's get back to Montenegrin section of Adriatic Ionian Motorway.

I hear that they will build section either from Dubrovnik to Podgorica via Herceg Novi and Centinje or from Dubrovnik to Podgorica via Trebinje and Cetinje.

My question is how they would intend to do section Herceg Novi - Cetinje when there are 900m cliffs of the bay of Kotor in the way? the current road has pinhead turns nine times (impossible for a motorway) and the only other way would involve a huge detour via Budva, and I have not heard about that anywhere.

Does anyone know how?


----------



## CrazySerb

Some news from Montenegro...





> *Deadline for ensuring money for motorway expires on Friday*
> 
> 29.10.2010 12:05:00 | Source/Author PressCut
> The deadline for the delivery of bank warranties for the construction of motorway Bar-Boljare to Greek-Israeli consortium Aktor-HCH expires on Friday, October 29. Last week, the Government stated that they are considering the request of the consortium for the prolongation of the deadline for ensuring financial warranties, but the decision has not been reached yet.
> 
> The Government will reach the decision on prolongation of the deadline after the negotiations with the European Investment Bank (EIB). Representatives of the Government could not say what actions they would take in case the consortium did not ensure the warranties, but they hope for a positive outcome.
> (RTCG)





> *Montenegro Mulls Giving Greek-Israeli Tie-in More Time To File Bank Guarantee for Motorway Project*
> 
> 29.10.2010 11:39:00 | Source/Author www.seenews.com
> 
> PODGORICA (Montenegro), October 29 (SeeNews) – Montenegro is considering the demand of Greek-Israeli tie-in Aktor/HCH for extending the October 29 deadline by which the consortium should file a bank guarantee for the construction of a key motorway, local media reported on Friday.
> 
> Aktor/HCH proposed to build 63.5 kilometres of a key north-to-south motorway in Montenegro for 1.57 billion euro ($2.17 billion) earlier this year.


There might be a little change of plans concerning which section of motorway is built first - instead of a central section heading from capital Podgorica towards the north, it may very well be the section between Podgorica and coastal/port town of Bar that is built first. That is apparently what the banks financing the project prefer.


----------



## CrazySerb

So instead of Podgorica-Matesevo, work could start on Podgorica-Bar section first:


----------



## CrazySerb

:cheers:


----------



## Verso

130 km? Now _that's_ a lot!


----------



## CrazySerb

Even by Slovenian standards?

Top-down view of the new Spiljani border crossing between Montenegro & Serbia:










Looks like something out of James Bond flicks.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

CrazySerb said:


> :cheers:


They should've finished this 2 years ago. Then I could've driven there as well. :lol: We took the exact same Risan-Zabljak route in 2009 and it literally took hours... Could you possibly show me how the new route goes?


----------



## CrazySerb

Best map I could find....


----------



## CrazySerb

As the prospect of Greek-Israeli consortium taking on the job of building Montenegro's section of Belgrade-Bar motorway looks increasingly less likely, it now seems that Chinese firms are ready to jump in....



> HIGHWAY
> *Andrija Lompar: The Chinese want to build the highway Bar-Boljari*
> Author / source: SEEbiz / CdM
> 
> PODGORICA - Chinese businessmen are willing to stand for the construction of Bar-Boljari, if the Greek-Israeli consortium loses the job, said today the Minister of Transport, Maritime Affairs and Telecommunications Andrija Lompar.
> 
> We have previously shown that in contacts with the Chinese Exim Bank Croatian designer who, together with other Croatian builders, was the contractor on the highway.
> 
> Greek-Israeli consortium Aktor-HCH did not submit bank guarantee for the highway within the deadline, which expired on Friday, but was looking for a new delay to March.
> 
> The government has also received support from the European Investment Bank for the construction of the highway, with the view that they should end the current tender procedure and start preparing for a new one.
> 
> Lompar last week was on an official visit to Beijing, where he met with Chinese businessmen. On that occasion it was announced that they are interested and willing to apply for a job Montenegrin century.


----------



## CrazySerb

Somewhat of a low-quality visualization of the future motorway...it will be really complicated to build, with lots of bridges & tunnels required. No wonder the cost is so high.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Montenegro Likely To Cancel Talks on Motorway Deal with Greek/Israeli Tie-in*

23.12.2010 10:33:00 | Source/Author www.seenews.com



> Montenegro will most likely cancel the talks with Greek-Israeli tie-in Aktor/HCH on a major motorway construction deal after the consortium repeatedly failed to prove it has secured the necessary funding, local media reported.
> 
> The government has already started intensive communications with Chinese companies on their participation in the project, radio and TV broadcaster RTCG (www.rtcg.me) reported, quoting Transport Minister Andrija Lompar as saying on Wednesday.


----------



## x-type

oh, they were so self-confident when croatian company failed at the same thing


----------



## CrazySerb

*Montenegro Decides To Start Talks with Chinese Firms on Key Motorway Deal*



> 28.12.2010 10:15:00 | Source/Author www.seenews.com
> 
> Montenegro has decided to start negotiations with unnamed Chinese companies on a major motorway construction project after failing to strike a deal with Greek-Israeli consortium Aktor/HCH, local media reported.
> 
> The Chinese companies have already shown interest in the Bar-Boljare motorway and Montenegro will shortly send them all the relevant information from the previous tender so that they could file their bid as soon as possible, TV and radio broadcaster RTCG (www.rtcg.me) quoted Montenegrin Transport Minister Andrija Lompar as telling a news conference on Monday.


I hereby swear in front of all of you, if the Chinese take on & finish this multi-billion euro job, I will enroll in Chinese language courses out of pure respect:yes:


----------



## Alien x

Bad_Hafen said:


> Faster? How long it would be? Lets say it is 1000km long, you can make it faster than 8 hours i dont think so. And dont forget that you have to pass 7 countries.


You are right about the number of countries that you go through but you are wrong about your time assessment. Due to the fact that to get to Brindisi you have to drive 1000 km or more down the Italian peninsula (only about 1/3 that use that ferry originate in Italy.) So you would save the 8 hrs and all the time you wait to get on the ship. 
Does that justify Adriatic - Ionian motorway as a priority for Montenegro over the link to Belgrade I doubt it seriously for many reasons.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Imean from ferry to Trieste is around 1000km


----------



## YU-AMC

cinxxx said:


> I don't want to enter your debate here, but
> 1. have you thought that maybe Montenegrins don't have those interests?
> 2. HR and MNE in Schengen you say? They aren't even EU members yet. RO and BG are for some time now, and look how many problems are with joining Schengen.


Cele mai multe croaţii nu ia în considerare chiar o parte din România Uniunea Europeana.


----------



## YU-AMC

Alien x said:


> You are right about the number of countries that you go through but you are wrong about your time assessment. Due to the fact that to get to Brindisi you have to drive 1000 km or more down the Italian peninsula (only about 1/3 that use that ferry originate in Italy.) So you would save the 8 hrs and all the time you wait to get on the ship.
> Does that justify Adriatic - Ionian motorway as a priority for Montenegro over the link to Belgrade I doubt it seriously for many reasons.


It does not really matter. Serbia is already working on BB motorway. Don't forget, we need a much better living standard in order to pay the pricey tolls for IA motorway. 
Alien,
Tako su vikali da im dolaze bogati tursti, ali kad slovenci uvedose skupe vinjete, onda svi misevi pobegose. Frka platiti 20-40 evra da prodjes kroz SLO.


----------



## cinxxx

YU-AMC said:


> Cele mai multe croaţii nu ia în considerare chiar o parte din România Uniunea Europeana.


Could you please write this in English? I'm not exactly sure what you wanted to say ... 

Did you mean "Most of the Croats don't take some parts of Romania as European Union"?
Because I didn't say that Croatia is uncivilized or things like that, I only pointed out facts, that RO is in EU, and HR is not (at least for now)


----------



## CrazySerb

Some news...



> *Offer for motorway by the end of February*
> 
> 24.1.2011 13:30:00 | Source/Author PressCut
> 
> Experts of the Chinese company Poly Group, who are negotiating on the construction of the motorway with the Government of Montenegro, have inspected the route of the future motorway in the past few days. After that, they announced that they would make an offer by the end of February.
> 
> Montenegrin Minister of Transport and Maritime Affairs Andrija Lompar confirmed that the Chinese company should deliver the financial offer for the construction of the motorway Bar-Boljare by the end of February. If the offer will be acceptable, the Government should reach the decision on construction in March.
> (RTCG)


----------



## YU-AMC

cinxxx said:


> Could you please write this in English? I'm not exactly sure what you wanted to say ...
> 
> Did you mean "Most of the Croats don't take some parts of Romania as European Union"?
> Because I didn't say that Croatia is uncivilized or things like that, I only pointed out facts, that RO is in EU, and HR is not (at least for now)


Correct. I would not even waste my time with his primitive views. The bottom line is that we will get the motorway to MNE.


----------



## MHN

I will encourage the MNE government to build both BB and AI motorways but would prefer to start with the first one which woud be a great asset for the italian business community (strongly supporting this project) in my country.


----------



## Alien x

YU-AMC said:


> Alien,
> Tako su vikali da im dolaze bogati tursti, ali kad slovenci uvedose skupe vinjete, onda svi misevi pobegose. Frka platiti 20-40 evra da prodjes kroz SLO.


Vidim da je za tebe 8.5 miliona turista nista. Stvarno su ih ostetili.


----------



## MHN

^^
How long lasts the holiday (touristic) season in Montenegro?!


----------



## filip__pg

^^
May-October

I see the importance of both B-B motorway, and Adriatic-Ionian motorway but priority is set on the first one which is a logic thing. Montenegro needs primarily to connect north and south so you can travel from Boljare to Bar approximately 1 hour and 30 minutes. This will slow down migration of people from north part of the country which is less developed than the south. Economic ties with Serbia is also important reason for this motorway to be build. Another important thing as people mentioned it here is tourism, from which our country now earns 650 million euros a year, and that should increase with better infrastructure, primarily new hotels and resorts and that's why we need better roads (motorway). There is also a project for our coastline to build a fast road from Herceg Novi to Bar, which will improve traffic flow on our coast. This is planned to begin in 2012. I would also like to see A-I motorway one day, but now it's more important to begin construction on B-B.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

more like july and August


----------



## MHN

^^
Thanks.
So, if the A-I motorway it is expected to be dedicated more to tourism transportation purposes, then how could it be more important to build a motorway that will be used during a few months per year (intensively anyhow) in comparison with another one dedicated also to tourism but mainly projected to be used by commercial transporters *all year long* (this is the B-B) ?!?!?


----------



## filip__pg

Bad_Hafen said:


> more like july and August


That's the peak of the season. The point is we need a motorway, and I hope that Chinese will get this job and start construction this year.


----------



## MHN

Anything tendered?


----------



## filip__pg

^^
CrazySerb posted latest news, just scroll up on this page.


----------



## MHN

^^
So, one possible General Contractor triggered the discussions?!?! :nuts:
By tender(ed), I meant if the MNE government launched any public auction/bid. But apparently it's not the case.


----------



## filip__pg

^^
There was a tender and first placed (Konstruktor-Croatia) failed to provide proof of finance from bank and then second placed Actor-Greece got the job but same thing happened to them. Now they started official negotiations with Chinese. They will send offer in about month or two and if it's good a contract between two countries will be signed, which also needs to be passed in parliament so it could become valid. These are serious negotiations, since it could be last chance for our country to sign a deal and start construction on that motorway.


----------



## MHN

^^
Thanks for the details.
The same situation (official version) was for Aktor in Romania: failure in getting the financing for one important motorway section.

So, in this case, good luck with the Chinese contractors!


----------



## Halitophobe

^^For some reason I think that the Chinese consortium will fail just like the others did.hno:

And as for the biased argument that the A-I motorway would be for tourism only, what makes you think that there would be a difference on BB motorway? ONLY tourists would pay 15,5 eurocents per km.


----------



## MHN

Halitophobe said:


> And as for the biased argument that the A-I motorway would be for tourism only, what makes you think that there would be a difference on BB motorway? ONLY tourists would pay 15,5 eurocents per km.


Are you sure about this amount (15,5 cents/km)?!
The construction's not started yet and by the time it will be completed, the cost could be even higher 

Related to the profile of the users of the BB, I'm basing my assumptions on the lobby made by the italian small business community in Romania and beyond.


----------



## Foolish Farmer

YU-AMC said:


> hahhaa what kind of bullshit I can read on here.....


This is on you. 



YU-AMC said:


> As long as those Turkish/Greek trucks take the Serbian route,


Yes they will, espacially the turkish trucks. I hope Serbia will have fun with them.



YU-AMC said:


> You can have the leftovers from the superpower nations like Albania..... That's how it has been for the last 40 years.


And Romania is a super power in the discipline "corruption and stashing EU-funds away" ?! Come on, there is no reason to trade insults. 



YU-AMC said:


> I am confident they would take the Serbian route even if you guys charged nothing. It is faster and cheaper.


For all turkish trucks and partly for the greeks one, the route through Serbia is and will be the faster and cheaper way to CE. 

As you can read out of the name (Adriatic-*Ionian*-Motorway), the AI will link the western part of Greece (up to Peloponnes) including Athens. This area would prefer the AI. Why is Greece investing in their part of the AI, if it's so useless for them as you are trying to explain us? :nuts:


----------



## MHN

^^


Foolish Farmer said:


> Yes they will, espacially the turkish trucks. I hope Serbia will have fun with them.
> 
> And Romania is a super power in the discipline "corruption and stashing EU-funds away" ?! Come on, there is no reason to trade insults.


Thanks for reminding us here kay:



Foolish Farmer said:


> For all turkish trucks and partly for the greeks one, the route through Serbia is and will be the faster and cheaper way to CE.
> 
> As you can read out of the name (Adriatic-*Ionian*-Motorway), the AI will link the western part of Greece (up to Peloponnes) including Athens. This area would prefer the AI. Why is Greece investing in their part of the AI, if it's so useless for them as you are trying to explain us? :nuts:


To conclude (from my side), I repeat: I believe both AI and BB, are important! The first being supported by the Albanians, the Greeks and perhaps some more, the second one supported by the Serbs, the Romanians and also by the Italiens.


----------



## filip__pg

Halitophobe said:


> ^^*For some reason* I think that the Chinese consortium will fail just like the others did.hno:
> 
> And as for the biased argument that the A-I motorway would be for tourism only, what makes you think that there would be a difference on BB motorway? ONLY tourists would pay 15,5 eurocents per km.


I don't see what reason, since they have no problem with financing. Ever heard of Exim bank? I'm not saying they will get the job, but they sure have more chances than companies before them.

Let me repeat myself, we need primarily BB motorway so we can connect north and south of the country, also other main reasons are economy ties and tourism. A-I motorway is simply not a priority and I don't see how somebody from another country knows better what are priorities here in Montenegro.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Serbia is the largest industrialized country near Montenegro and Bar should be its main import and export facility. So a Beograd - Bar motorway seems justified. The current north-south road network in Montenegro is dangerous, narrow, slow and unreliable in the winter. Travel time cuts can be huge, so even at lower traffic volumes, this motorway is justified. 

That said, I think the Adriatic-Ionian motorway is almost equally important as a transit route that benefits the entire coastal region, including Montenegro, which has high tourism potential beyond what's happening now in tourism. Add Albania and especially Greece to that, and you can see this motorway is important. While Greece is a bit out of reach for western European tourists to drive to by car, it is only a 12 hour drive from Zagreb to western Greece if this motorway is completed.


----------



## Foolish Farmer

MHN said:


> ^^
> Thanks for reminding us here kay:


YU-AMC is romanian, isn't he?


----------



## Bad_Hafen

ChrisZwolle said:


> Serbia is the largest industrialized country near Montenegro and Bar should be its main import and export facility. So a Beograd - Bar motorway seems justified. The current north-south road network in Montenegro is dangerous, narrow, slow and unreliable in the winter. Travel time cuts can be huge, so even at lower traffic volumes, this motorway is justified.
> 
> That said, I think the Adriatic-Ionian motorway is almost equally important as a transit route that benefits the entire coastal region, including Montenegro, which has high tourism potential beyond what's happening now in tourism. Add Albania and especially Greece to that, and you can see this motorway is important. While Greece is a bit out of reach for western European tourists to drive to by car,* it is only a 12 hour drive from Zagreb to western Greece if this motorway is completed.*


It is already less than 10h driving from Zagreb to Greece
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sou...41.261291,24.411621&spn=2.460999,5.817261&z=8

And route from Athens to WE is more logical trough Serbia.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Italy - Athens is about equal via Beograd or Montenegro - Ioaninna - Patra. Considering the usage of the Brindisi - Igoumenitsa ferry by long-distance trucking, I think the Adriatic-Ionian motorway is feasible as an alternate to that ferry. However, from Trieste to western Greece via the A-I motorway is definitely shorter and faster than the route via Beograd.


----------



## Junkie

I think Montenegro is cut out just like Bosnia from major highway routes. E-75 and E-70 are very important links beside that Montenegro should route to E-75 and E-70 junction in Belgrade as I hope Serbia will provide highway to Montenegrin border.

Also Serbia should finish E-75 Leskovac to Vranje then Novi Sad-Hungarian Border and E-70 Nish to Bulgarian Border.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^Serbia is finishing those sections.


----------



## Junkie

Leskovac-Vranje is not even started


----------



## sallae2

Junkie said:


> Leskovac-Vranje is not even started


well, actually it is work in progress ... most important, financing is secured ...



> After receiving approval of the draft tender documents by the WB, acquire the conditions for tendering (expected in late January 2011.)
> And the ability to *open in the spring works* on the highway E-75, from Niš to the border with Macedonia to two sections:
> - *Grabovnica - Grdelica* (Gornje Polje) and
> - *Vladičin Han - Donji Neradovac* (total of 5 contracts).
> 
> The *remaining tenders*:
> - Grdelica - Vladičin Han
> - Srpska Kuća - Levosoje
> will be launched *in the spring of the 2011*th year.


^^ google translation of 



> Након добијања сагласности на нацрт конкурсне документације од стране Светке банке стичу се услови за расписивање тендера (очекивано крајем јануара 2011. године) и могућност да се током пролећа отворе и радови на аутопуту Е-75, од Ниша до границе са Македонијом на две деонице:
> - Грабовница – Грделица (Горње Поље) и
> - Владичин Хан – Доњи Нерадовац (укупно 5 уговора).
> 
> Преостали тендери:
> - Грделица- Владичин Хан,
> - Српска кућа - Левосоје
> биће расписани током пролећа 2011. године.


----------



## MHN

Foolish Farmer said:


> YU-AMC is romanian, isn't he?


He should know better...
But, taking into account he's location acronyms, he must be located somewhere between Toronto and Hong Kong :lol:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

*M18 Nikšić - BIH border*

One of the best drives of Montenegro is found in the Piva Canyon in the north of the country:


----------



## Verso

Wow, just wow. Much more interesting than our Dinaric Alps.


----------



## Rebasepoiss

And I thought we saw all the most beautiful sites in Montenegro on our trip.....


----------



## filip__pg

^^There are alot of beautiful sites to see in our country 

Chris, great pics :cheers:

BTW, offer from Chinese companies for B-B motorway is expected by the end of this month.


----------



## CrazySerb

Speaking of beautiful Montenegro drives...here's a nice video of one of the roads above the medieval walled town of Kotor:


----------



## CrazySerb

*Chinese offer for the motorway by the end of February?*



> 17.2.2011 13:13:00 | Author/Source PressCut
> 
> During the working visit to Pljevlja, Minister of Transport and Maritime Affairs Andrija Lompar said that the Montenegrin Government expects the Chinese investors to deliver the offer for the construction of the motorway from Bar to Boljare by the end of February.
> 
> Lompar said that representatives of Chinese companies are in Montenegro and are considering the ways of participation in the realisation of the project of construction of the motorway. During the meeting, Minister Lompar paid special attention to possibilities of development of the area of Pljevlja after the construction of the Risan-Zabljak.
> (CdM)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The Chinese certainly have experience with this type of terrain...


----------



## Bad_Hafen

it is almost impossible to build motorway trough Boka Kotorska bay. 
The cheapest option is to build motorway from Ploce direct to BiH and to MNE near Niksic.


----------



## Verso

ChrisZwolle said:


> This is the most feasible route, because it passes through Trebinje and not the extremely difficult Kotor Bay area. The route via Nikšić requires far less grades, tunnels and bridges.


It won't go via Nikšić.


----------



## CrazySerb

Yeah, it will pass a bit south of Niksic...


----------



## CrazySerb

Something interesting...here where I live, in Canada, there's a very appropriately-named "Sea-to-Sky highway", connecting the west coast city of Vancouver with the mountain ski resort of Whistler.

Now, we have something similar in Montenegro - the new Risan-Niksic-Zabljak road:
Basically, you can now ski in the north in the morning, and by noon-ish, take a relaxing swim in the calm waters of Boka Kotor Bay.










Sea:





Sky:


----------



## stickedy

And in addition this road will serve as feeder road to the adriatic-ionian motorway for Kotor bay in the future.

By the way: What about Verige Bridge across Verige street in Kotor bay? I thought that this bridge would be build some time  But I haven't read anything about it in the past years 

According to the development plan for Montenegro there will an expressway be built along the adriatic sea from Herceg Novi to Sukobin (croatian to albanian border). Is there anything known? 

And last but not least: Cakor! Are there any plans to open the border to Kosovo in Rugova canyon soon?


----------



## CrazySerb

^^
A lot of people oppose the idea of building a bridge, a potential eyesore, in stunning Boka Kotor Bay. So a tunnel might actually be built instead, at some later stage when funds become available.



> *Chinese requested the prolongation of the deadline for motorway*
> 
> 10.5.2011 14:39:00 | Author/Source PressCut
> 
> Chinese companies interested in the construction of the motorway Bar-Boljare requested the prolongation of the deadline in order to correct the delivered offers and harmonise them with the requested model of public-private partnership. The Ministry of Transport and Maritime Affairs of Montenegro says that they have a dilemma about whether they would fulfil the Chinese request or reactivate the negotiations with the European Investment Bank.
> 
> The dilemma should be resolved in the session of the Government on Thursday. Chinese offers are based on long-term loans with a repayment deadline of 19.5 years, while the Government of Montenegro insists on public-private partnership.
> (Dan)


----------



## CrazySerb

*Chinese out of the game*



> 12.5.2011 14:38:00 | Author/Source PressCut
> 
> The Montenegrin Ministry of Transport will suggest the Government’s Privatisation and Capital Projects Council to stop the negotiations with Chinese companies that are interested in the construction of the motorway Bar-Boljare.
> 
> A source stated that it was almost certain that the negotiations with the Chinese would be terminated. *The reason for the termination is allegedly the greater certainty that the project of the motorway would be realised with the European Investment Bank than with the Chinese companies.* The decision on the termination of the negotiations will be adopted on Friday, May 13, in the session of the Council.
> (RTCG)


----------



## ChrisZwolle

They could have known this beforehand, now they wasted another half year with futile negotiations.


----------



## CrazySerb

The political opposition is already asking for heads to roll...



> *Work on the motorway was not purposeless*
> 
> 12.5.2011 11:10:00 | Author/Source PressCut
> 
> *Even though the construction of the motorway Bar-Boljare is still uncertain, Montenegrin Minister of Transport Andrija Lompar will not file a resignation*. He said that while answering the question of representative of the Movement for Changes (PZP) Branko Radulovic on whether he would file a resignation because of the fiasco with the construction of the motorway.
> 
> Lompar explained that, *according to the data of the World Bank, there are currently 43 projects that concern motorway construction in the world and 35 of them were postponed. Only 8 cases have not been given up on* ( :? ). According to him, the work and effort invested in the motorway cannot be considered purposeless.
> (CdM)


Hopefully, some sort of arrangement will be reached with EIB & EBRD so work could at least begin on the least demanding and expesive section of the motorway and that's the one connecting the capital Podgorica with the Adriatic port town of Bar.


----------



## Arbenit

From my cell phone.. Peje (Kosovo) - Rozaje (Montenegro) highway.


----------



## CrazySerb

The mere fact that no motorways are currently U/C in Montenegro doesn't mean there's no new asphalt worth posting about .... today in Podgorica, new 300m bridge over Ribnica river was opened, part of the city's so-called "mini-bypass":

Media photos:





































And some better photos by one of our forumers...



Bojan9 said:


> Evo mini izvještaja
> 
> 
> Novi most
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Da se zna ko kolima prolazi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neko je pomenuo, i uvjerih se- stvarno malo prostora za pješake + težak pristup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4* (slovima: *četiri*) trake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isključenje za grad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nije loše odrađen prelaz na nadvožnjak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalje ka Zlatici
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ka Starom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isključenje za grad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desno i pravo Masline, lijevo Zlatica/Kolašin/Beograd iz grada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dio koji će uraditi 2 dana prije 21.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toliko od mene :cheers:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Wonderful pictures.

So that would be here:
http://maps.google.com/maps?t=h&hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=42.441618,19.276694&spn=0.022707,0.038581&z=15


----------



## CrazySerb

"First-person" & aerial footage of the new Podgorica mini-bypass...


----------



## CrazySerb

*On the motorway in Brussels too*



> 30.5.2011 13:41:00 | Author/Source PressCut
> 
> Minister of Transport and Maritime Affairs of Montenegro Andrija Lompar will meet representatives of the European Commission and the European Investment Bank in Brussels next week and they will discuss further joint activities on the realisation of the project of construction of the motorway Bar-Boljare.
> 
> Negotiations of the Government of Montenegro with the Chinese officially started at the beginning of 2011, and Chinese companies were supposed to deliver the financial offer for the motorway on May 1. Chinese companies delivered a new offer on May 13 and agreed to the model of public-private partnership, but the risk insurance is still disputable.



Meanwhile, works on improving road conditions & safety ahead of the summer tourist season continue :cheers:












































































































[/


----------



## filip__pg

Minister of transportation Andrija Lompar announced that there will be a new tender for Bar-Boljare motorway. Also EIB and European Commision will provide financial and tehnical support. New tender will be opened when all the documentation is prepared in order for it to be successful.


----------



## Spookvlieger

Nice pics!
Is that railway bridge new? It seems to be in terrible condition?


----------



## Bad_Hafen

where do you see that bridge?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This one:









This section is awfully narrow for a 4-lane road.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

I am sure that there are no the structural problems with the bridge, it is only dirty.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Well, one can never be sure unless you're the civil engineer at the job, but this is how concrete generally looks when it ages. Half of the European bridges from the 1960's / 1970's look the same way.


----------



## stickedy

ChrisZwolle said:


> This section is awfully narrow for a 4-lane road.


It's an inner city road, so that's OK


----------



## stickedy

I found some news that Montenegro paved the road to Cakor last year and this year there whole road to Kosovo should be done and the border should be opened this year. Source: http://www.naslovi.net/2010-10-07/vecernje-novosti/asfalt-preko-cakora/2027563

Can anybody confirm this?


----------



## shpirtkosova

stickedy said:


> I found some news that Montenegro paved the road to Cakor last year and this year there whole road to Kosovo should be done and the border should be opened this year. Source: http://www.naslovi.net/2010-10-07/vecernje-novosti/asfalt-preko-cakora/2027563
> 
> Can anybody confirm this?


OK here is a fairly old map of the Kosovo future expressway and motorway network, it seems that the plan is to open that road and connect it to the Prishtine-Peje highway which is currently being expanded into 2X2. I am talking about the R106 section from Peje.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Do you know if there are any attempts to continue construction of A1?


----------



## CrazySerb

Last bit of significant news ...



> *Government asks for help to revise the project highway Bar-Boljare*
> June 11th, 2011
> 
> *The Government of Montenegro, supported by the European Investment Bank, in September to apply for technical and consulting assistance in the implementation of a construction project of Bar-Boljari, the Investment Framework for the Western Balkans, Secretary of the Ministry of Transport announced Zoran Radonjic.*
> 
> ''We will ask for technical assistance grant, the EU and the European Union and international financial institutions will decide in December on the selection of consultants, that the restructuring and review of the project started to work next year,''said Dan Radonjic.
> 
> * He added that the consultant should complete the job within three to six months, after which recommendations will be made to the Government in order to start a new tender.*
> 
> Investment Framework for the Western Balkans have formed in December 2009. The European Commission, Council of Europe Development Bank, European Bank for Reconstruction and Development and European Investment Bank EIB, which along with individual donors provide financial support grants for technical assistance and facilitate access to affordable credit for the implementation of infrastructure projects.
> 
> * Radonjic said that at the recent trilateral meeting in Brussels agreed that representatives of the EIB in late June or early July to come to Montenegro in order to be''revisited''previously prepared project documentation.*
> 
> * ''It is important that the EIB officials accepted our arguments regarding the construction of priority shares Smokovac-Mateševo​​. We explained to them to complete the shares for us is the bottleneck, which is why we insist that since the beginning of the first building''said Radonjic.*


----------



## filip__pg

So we lose another year untill the next tender, but I hope this time EIB will financialy support the project so construction can begin late 2012 or begging of 2013.


----------



## Jonesy55

Driving from Dubrovnik to Kotor is it quicker to wait and take the ferry to Lepetane or drive around the bay?


----------



## CrazySerb

Another newly built ferry just started service at Lepetene crossing so the wait time should be minimal though you never know. I'd say take the ferry and reach Kotor via Tivat & Vrmac tunnel.


----------



## Jonesy55

Ah, ok, that is another option. I was thinking of turning left after the ferry and taking the road along the bay arriving in Kotor via Prcanj and Muo.

Maybe I will go one way and return the other way


----------



## Bad_Hafen

the quickest way is ferry and than tunnel Vrmac, Kotor.


----------



## BUDOO

Hi everyone
What is the best road from Budva to Igoumenitsa.Please would you post some roadmap with details of direction.I heard that a large part of the way is under construction so I would like to get around this if possible.


----------



## CrazySerb

Indeed it is, but if Jonesy wants to drive past my hometown (Prcanj), who am I to stop him...its a slower drive but much more prettier after all 

If you haven't already seen it, here's a short clip of what you can expect on your drive from Lepetane to Kotor via Stoliv, Prcanj, Muo, etc...going the other way.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^Than it is the prettiest to skip ferry and go around bay.


----------



## Jonesy55

Nice video, I'll try not to drive into the water!


----------



## Jonesy55

I took the ferry-Prcanj route. Now taking a walk around Kotor kay:


----------



## Bad_Hafen

my suggestion is on the way back go around bay.


----------



## BUDOO

BUDOO said:


> Hi everyone
> What is the best road from Budva to Igoumenitsa.Please would you post some roadmap with details of direction.I heard that a large part of the way is under construction so I would like to get around this if possible.


What is the best road from Budva to Igoumenitsa.Please would you post some roadmap with details of direction.I heard that a large part of the way is under construction so I would like to get around this if possible.


----------



## Jonesy55

Got pulled over today by a Montenegrin mobile speed radar trap, not bad for 4th day in the country! 

He let me go with a warning though once he realised I was a tourist and didn't even want a bribe kay:

In my defence the speed limit for the stretch of road was ridiculously low. :shifty:


----------



## CrazySerb

Yeah, thats a common complaint, speed limits on a lot of the roads are set too low.
I wonder, how was the cops English?


----------



## Jonesy55

'Dokumenti, :blahblah:'

"Govorite li Engleski?'

'Limit 50, you 67, slow, slow'

"Hvala!"


----------



## vectom




----------



## YU-AMC

hehehehehehhe


----------



## CrazySerb

*EIB to be included in the project of the motorway*



> 18.8.2011 15:14:00 | Author/Source PressCut
> 
> At the beginning of September, the Government of Montenegro and the European Investment Bank (EIB) will sign a contract on technical support for the project of the motorway Bar-Boljare.
> 
> Signing of the contract implies the entrance of the European Investment Bank into that job. This way the Government of Montenegro, with the support of EIB, will apply for the donation for technical aid. According to the expectations of the Government, a consultant who will work on the project and suggest solutions should be chosen in December. After that, the Government could invite a new tender. The Government could request a donation for technical aid from the Western Balkans Investment Framework.
> (Pobjeda)


----------



## Arbenit

*Expressway(s) in Montenegro?*

Is there any existing expressway in Montenegro, or under construction? 
Reason why I am asking this question is the sign (photo below) that I saw in the border between MNE and AL.


----------



## Norsko

Does this mean you always should expect falling rocks, slippery roads and other surprises along the road in Montegegro?


----------



## Christophorus

Arbenit said:


> Is there any existing expressway in Montenegro, or under construction?
> Reason why I am asking this question is the sign (photo below) that I saw in the border between MNE and AL.


Tunnel Sozina and connecting roads from both sides are designated expressways.



Norsko said:


> Does this mean you always should expect falling rocks, slippery roads and other surprises along the road in Montegegro?


Especially while and after rain showers yes, and the other surprises like unifomed guys wanting your money when sun is shining


----------



## Norsko

Now I understand the exclamation mark


----------



## Arbenit

Christophorus said:


> Tunnel Sozina and connecting roads from both sides are designated expressways.


Thank you for this clarification.


----------



## Filipdr

Does Montenegro have any motorways?


----------



## CrazySerb

Ummm....yes? :sly:

Montenegro's mountain roads...Lovcen & Durmitor:


29492336


----------



## Filipdr

CrazySerb said:


> Ummm....yes? :sly:
> 
> Montenegro's mountain roads...Lovcen & Durmitor:
> 
> 
> 29492336


^^ :lol:

I got my answer...


----------



## CrazySerb

*Montenegro not giving up on the motorway*



> The Government of Montenegro is decisive in the intention of construction of the full profile of the motorway Bar-Boljare and this project will not be given up on. The tender for a consultant has been invited and it will be open by October 28.
> 
> After that, a short list of six bidders will be made and documentation will be delivered to them, as the Ministry of Transport and Maritime Affairs of Montenegro informed. It is expected that the chosen consultant could start working in January 2012 and they would have a deadline of five months for the preparation of the technical study on options for the realisation of the project.
> (CdM)


----------



## CrazySerb

Couple of fresh driving videos...


29492336


----------



## Verso

When was the road over Durmitor paved?


----------



## Bad_Hafen

http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/9924/20386048.jpg
what does this 00-24 stands for? I guess lights but it is not clear at all


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's the same as 24/7. At all times.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^you didn't understand me, after 0-24 there is only picture of car, so what does the sign say?! There are cars in MNE from 0 to 24?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Ah. I suppose it has to do with daytime lights. Apparently the symbol for that wasn't installed.


----------



## phiberoptik

Can someone write here what is best route from Sarajevo, via Foča to Podgorica? And what's weather condition on that route? Is it for winter tyres?


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

ako ti znam dje je ta foca.. nego sam ja kroz pivski kanjon isao na jahorinu preko sarajeva. i jedino dio puta od bosanske granice do tog prvog mjesta je bio ocajan (prije 2 godine) sad ne znam.


----------



## shpirtkosova

I think a motorway link with Kosovo would be ideal, Kosovo is already planning building a 55km motorway from Prishtine to the border with Macedonia. 40km of thePrishtine Peje highway is already up to expressway standard at 100kmph. I think the whole highway will be upgraded to expressway and will link with R7 motorway and the R6 motorway which will later connect to Macedonia.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Tender for the motorway in 2012*



> 14.11.2011 12:47:00 | Author/Source PressCut
> 
> Minister of Transport and Maritime Affairs Andrija Lompar announced that the Government of Montenegro would invite a new tender for the construction of the motorway Bar-Boljare in 2012.
> 
> Lompar reminded that, on the basis of recommendations and conclusions of the European Commission, a tender for the creation of the technical study on options for the realisation of the project of construction of the motorway and an elaborate for the assessment of the influence on the environment was invited. The invitation was closed on October 28 and 14 offers arrived. A list of six bidders was made on the basis of a detailed overview of financial data and legal conditions.
> (Pobjeda)


----------



## shpirtkosova

I am sceptical on how Montenegro will manage to fund a huge project such as this. The basic cost of 2bn Euros will certainly rise... It may even double... I am guessing the speed limit will be 100-110kmph, Montengro may aswell just build a high quality expressway instead at a 1/3 of the asking price for a fully scaled motorway.


----------



## Foolish Farmer

Maybe that's the reason why they still have problems to find a company with necessary bank guarantees. I still don't understand why CG gives not top priority to the Adriatic-Inonian-Motorway, which is much cheaper and within a 2 or 3 years ready, after start of construction. This Motorway would have more traffic and earnings, than the Beograd-Bar Motorway.

The Branch from the Beograd-Bar Motorway to Peja has of course the last priority. I don't except it to be built until 2020.
As the people of CG would say: Nadam se


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Foolish Farmer said:


> *I still don't understand *why CG gives not top priority to the Adriatic-Inonian-Motorway, which is much cheaper and within a 2 or 3 years ready, after start of construction. This Motorway would have more traffic and earnings, than the Beograd-Bar Motorway.


The answer to that question has been explained to you ~ 100 times and you still don't understand. I doubt you would understand if someone explain it 101st time to you.


----------



## filip__pg

^^
+1 There is explanation on previous pages why B-B is more important than A-I motorway.



shpirtkosova said:


> I am sceptical on how Montenegro will manage to fund a huge project such as this. The basic cost of 2bn Euros will certainly rise... It may even double... I am guessing the speed limit will be 100-110kmph, Montengro may aswell just build a high quality expressway instead at a 1/3 of the asking price for a fully scaled motorway.



This time EIB said they will finance up to 1bn but it is yet to be decided what is going to be built. Ministry of transportation will choose a consultant next month who will have a deadline untill summer of 2012 to prepare new studies. Then they will decide which is going to be built- motorway or something else.


----------



## shpirtkosova

Montenegro is probably the worst terrain to build roads in Europe, with a population of only 600 000 people, it just is not worth building a motorway at a cost of 2bn. If I was head of this project, I would build a dual carriageway expressway capable of speeds of 100kmph. Kosovo has opened an expressway from Prishtine to Peje (Montenegro border) because a fully scaled motorway is not financially feasible. Even Albania has connected Kosovo with expressway from Kukes to the border due to mountainous terrain


----------



## Foolish Farmer

Bad_Hafen said:


> The answer to that question has been explained to you ~ 100 times and you still don't understand. I doubt you would understand if someone explain it 101st time to you.


100 times? I think it has been explained to me only a few times :nuts:

The construction of the AI won't start until BB is finished? hno:



shpirtkosova said:


> Even Albania has connected Kosovo with expressway from Kukes to the border due to mountainous terrain


The terrain from Morine to Kukes is not that "complicated" when you compare it with the section between Rreshen and Kalimash. 

It's quite easy to upgrade Morine-Kukes to a motorway, after finishing the bridges.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^so you really need 100 times in order to memorize ok. Repetitio Est Mater Studiorum


----------



## AlbanPOLIMI

Hello guys!! Does anyone have any information about future plans and investments in the Sukobin-Bar national road?! 

I traveled from Tirana (Albania) to Novalja (Croatia) by car this summer, some 700km long way, and I must say the Sukobin-Bar segment, right after entering Montenegro, before reaching Sutomore was the crappiest, of the crappiest of the crappiest of all the "Western Trans-Balkan Road". Such a shame to be called a NATIONAL ROAD!! hno:

And the traffic flux going between central Europe & Croatian-Montenegrin-Albanian-Greek ports is enormous & always raising in number.

Anyways, I hope they have a near future project of reconstruction for that, cuz I'd love to visit MNE and Croatia even more that I've been doing this years!!! :cheers:


----------



## darko06

CrazySerb said:


> *Tender for the motorway in 2012*


In recent financial circumstances there is no one on earth who could finance that without huge financial loss. Even Greeks and Chinese gave up.


----------



## niskogradnja

SARAJEVO - The council of ministers of Bosnia and Herzegovina defined the proposal of the Memorandum of Understanding for the reconstruction and modernization of the road Sarajevo-Podgorica-Tirana (Route 2b), between Bosnia and Herzegovina, Montenegro and Albania. 

"The Memorandum is an expression of willingness and ability of the States' Parties to work together and contribute to the improvement of this important road, which is on the primary regional network in Southeast Europe marked with R2B", stated the Montenegrin Transport Ministry. 

Earlier Montenegro and Bosnia had already signed an Agreement for the reconstruction of the Sarajevo-Podgorica road.


----------



## cinxxx

^^
Dude, I can't stand this type of sensibility.
What provocation was that? When did he say Serbian is the only language?
Please stop with the victimization.


----------



## filip__pg

darko06 said:


> In recent financial circumstances there is no one on earth who could finance that without huge financial loss. Even Greeks and Chinese gave up.



Few posts above:



filip__pg said:


> This time EIB said they will finance up to 1bn but it is yet to be decided what is going to be built. Ministry of transportation will choose a consultant next month who will have a deadline untill summer of 2012 to prepare new studies. Then they will decide which is going to be built- motorway or something else.


----------



## Filipdr

cinxxx said:


> ^^
> Dude, I can't stand this type of sensibility.
> What provocation was that? When did he say Serbian is the only language?
> Please stop with the victimization.


Thank you! kay:


----------



## darko06

Crazy Serb's quotation against your post.
Motorway or something else, what's the difference? Even the 1 km of single-laned (1+1) expressway from Podgorica to Boljare would probably cost more than 1 km of a motorway in the Netherlands or Hungary.
So, the wise thing would be to give up BB motorway or expressway. Instead of that one might consider RoLa trains from Podgorica (MNE) to Užice (SRB).
At the end of 2012 the European Motorway Network will reach Ploče in Croatia. So why not to build a motorway from Podgorica to Ploče through Bosnia and Herzegovina?


----------



## stickedy

AlbanPOLIMI said:


> Hello guys!! Does anyone have any information about future plans and investments in the Sukobin-Bar national road?!
> 
> I traveled from Tirana (Albania) to Novalja (Croatia) by car this summer, some 700km long way, and I must say the Sukobin-Bar segment, right after entering Montenegro, before reaching Sutomore was the crappiest, of the crappiest of the crappiest of all the "Western Trans-Balkan Road". Such a shame to be called a NATIONAL ROAD!! hno:


The road Sukobin -Bar is not a National Road! But I know what you mean  Anyway, you should be aware that the border crossing at Sukobin was opened at some point in the last 10 years - all the years before this was the end of the world, so no wonder that the road is in very bad state. And to be honest: You'll find many of those curvy, narrow roads in Montenegro...

Anyway, there is the plan to rebuild the road along the coast from Herceg Novi to Bar and further to Sukobin as an Expressway (including Verige Bridge). Hopefully they will begin with Bar - Sukobin 



darko06 said:


> So, the wise thing would be to give up BB motorway or expressway. Instead of that one might consider RoLa trains from Podgorica (MNE) to Užice (SRB).
> At the end of 2012 the European Motorway Network will reach Ploče in Croatia. So why not to build a motorway from Podgorica to Ploče through Bosnia and Herzegovina?


The motorway in Croatia will not go to Ploce! It's Metkovic where it will end by then. Anyway, the motorway will continue from there to Dubrovnik, there will be the point to enter BiH and then further to Podgorica.


----------



## filip__pg

Darko, we have explained many times before why Bar-Boljare is more important than Adriatic-Ionian motorway.

I hope that motorway will be built despite the high cost. We need to connect north and south parts of our contry in order to travel (much) faster and safer. Economy is also another important factor- tourism and economic ties with Serbia. Road that we have now is very dangerous and many people die every year in car accidents. If you drove at least once thru canyon Platije during the winter you would know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Arbenit

stickedy said:


> The motorway in Croatia will not go to Ploce! It's Metkovic where it will end by then. Anyway, the motorway will continue from there to Dubrovnik, there will be the point to enter BiH and then further to Podgorica.


I may be completely wrong. But, as much as I know, planned route of the AI motorway goes from Metkovic via Trebinje to Niksic, avoiding mountainous region difficult for motorway building in Croatia this way?


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^
I have the same information


----------



## Arbenit

I think that Government of Montenegro is not investing more money in roads infrastructure, because they are or will be soon eligible for EU funding for roads.


----------



## stickedy

ChrisZwolle said:


> Hmm, that means the Bar - Boljare Motorway will cost about 25 years worth of Montenegrin road budget...


Bar - Boljare won't be included in those costs since it will be most likely built using other financing methods...



ChrisZwolle said:


> € 44 million doesn't really buy you a great road project, just some rehabilitation and perhaps some additional climbing lanes in mountain areas.


Don't forget, Montenegro has very few money available! It's a small country with low population...

Anyway, I think they make great progress given the limit funds: Risan-Niksic-Zabljak, Pluzine-Trsa-Zabljak, Niksic-Podgorica, Podgorica-Cetinje-Budva, Podgorica-Han i Hotit and many other Roads are now in good or very good condition. I mean, just have a look at the old road Kotor-Cetinje: 20 years ago, that road was terrible! Now it could be located in Austria or some other mountainous western country...

Anyway, I guess Arbenit is also right: Montenegro is likely to see some EU funds flowing soon. And many of it's large projects will most likely become part of the TEN-Plan...


----------



## filip__pg

ChrisZwolle said:


> Hmm, that means the Bar - Boljare Motorway will cost about 25 years worth of Montenegrin road budget...
> 
> € 44 million doesn't really buy you a great road project, just some rehabilitation and perhaps some additional climbing lanes in mountain areas.



This is planned:

- End construction on Port Milena bridge in Ulcinj
- construction of third phaze bypass around Golubovci
- second phaze bypass around Niksic
- preparation of project documentation for 2+2 lane connection between Budva and Becici
- new tunnel Tifran near Berane( under construction)
- adding third lane on Niksic-Vilusi road (5,5 km reconstruction, 2.7km of new third lane)
- Reconstruction of intersections: Jaz, Cetinje (M 2.3), Morinj, Bar (M.2), Bijelo Polje (M.2.1) and entrance in Mojkovac
- Reconstruction of roads: Vilusi – Petrovići, Berane –Lubnice, Vladimir – Sukobin, Krute – Vladimir, Gusinje – Grnčar, M-18 section Tuzi – Božaj, Berane – Petnjica also Slijepač most – Tomaševo – Pljevlja, section Pavino Polje –Kovren.
- Reconstrucion of 5 tunnels:
Tunnels # 2, 4 and 10 on Podgorica- Kolasin road
Tunnel #8 on M-2 Ribarevine-Spiljani road
Tunnel #50 on M-18 Šćepan Polje – Plužine road

Also there will be work on some landslides: Baosici, Mogren M-2 road (Debeli Brijeg – Kotor – Budva), 3 landslides on M-18 Plužine – Nikšić road and 3 on 
M - 2 Petrovac-Podgorica road. Also one landslide on regional road R-4 Pljevlja – Đurđevića Tara, locality Vlaškovac.

Source: http://www.vijesti.me/vijesti/vlada...-izdvojiti-preko-40-miliona-eura-clanak-68080

This is still small (but necessary) work and main thing is Bar-Boljare motorway. I hope the construction starts in next year or so, we will know definitly in august.


----------



## stickedy

I got news from a tourist toady that Bar - Sukobin (- Muriqan) is already under construction? Can anyone confirm this and if so, can someone describe what's done? Just an upgrade of the old road or will there be a true new one?


----------



## casperas28

i went from shkoder to Podgorica on saturday 21/04/2012 on the road bozaj-tuzi and it was already finished (good quality works) and i turned back to shkodra by bar-sukobin road, the reconstruction had already started, it looked like they are going to construct a good standard road but the works were going on too much slowly, so it seems impossible to get finished before summer.


----------



## stickedy

Ah, great. Thanks for your response! One more question: What about the works on Han i Hotit - Shkoder in Albania? What's the progress there?


----------



## casperas28

80-90 % of the road is finished, work quality not good as at the montenegrin part, but it is really wide, hope it will finish before summer, if it finishes - u can go from shkoder to podgorica in less then 1 hour...


----------



## KOL

I have question, or is open border crossing on road Andrijevica-Peje/Pec via Rugova Canyon?


----------



## CrazySerb

Let's take a behind the scenes peek at Sozina , the longest road tunnel in Montenegro:



Mα®;91475133 said:


> Lokacija tunela "Sozina" nalazi se na koridoru autoputa Bar–Podgorica–Andrijevica–Boljare (granica sa Srbijom). Orjentacija tunela je sjever-jug i povezuje primorsku regiju sa centralnim dijelom Crne Gore.
> Ulazni portali u tunel nalaze se na 192 mnv. Dužina tunela je 4.189 m, površina poprečnog profila je cca 58,7 m2, visina slobodnog profila je 4,70 m, a visina tjemena je 7 m iznad kolovoza. Širina kolovoza tunelske cijevi je 7,70 m (dvije saobraćajne trake po 3,50 m i dvije ivične trake po 0,35 m). Sa obje strane kolovoza su službeni prolazi širine 85 cm. Tunel se nalazi u dvostranom uzdužnom nagibu od 0,5 %. Izrađena je betonska sekundarna obloga i betonska kolovozna konstrukcija.
> U tunelu su izvedene niše za smještaj instalacija i opreme, niše za zaustavljanje vozila i okretište. Takođe, izvedeno je devet bočnih prolaza, koji u slučaju požara služe kao evakuacioni put do postojećeg hidrotehničkog tunela. Hidrotehnički tunel se nalazi na osovinskom razmaku od 17,5 m od cijevi putnog tunela i ima svijetli profil od 9,0 m2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Južna prilazna saobraćajnica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sjeverna prilazna saobraćajnica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TUNEL "RAŠ" se nalazi na sjevernoj prilaznoj saobraćajnici tunela "Sozina".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Projektanti
> Glavni projekat tunela »Sozina« uradio je Institut za rudarstvo, geotehnologiju i okolinu (IRGO consulting d.o.o.) Ljubljana i to dipl. ing.rud. Jakob Likar i dr. Vojkan Jovičić dipl. ing. građ.
> 
> Izvođački projekat je, u skladu sa odlukom o izboru Glavnog projekta i uslovima tendera, izradio autor Glavnog projekta IRGO consulting d.o.o. Ljubljana.
> 
> Izvor: http://www.shop-montexel.com/mp/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=2&Itemid=214


----------



## CrazySerb

What could we call this little gallery of gems...a typical day on the road in Montenegro? :cheers:




Mα®;91532093 said:


>


----------



## Groningen NL

Awesome photos  Cool to see the ordenary life in this country.


----------



## Christophorus

seems reconstruction and widening of roads towards albanian border is proceeding:

(baaaaaaaaaaaad Google translation with a few corrections)

The open stretch of highway reconstructed Tuzi-Božaj
When the road ends at the coffee in Shkodra in 40 minutes

Luksic said that Montenegro traffic connection with Albania contributes to regional cooperation and promotion of good neighborly relations

The reconstruction would cost around 2.2 million euros 

Prime Minister Igor Luksic opened the reconstructed section of the road Tuzi Božaj of Pljoča to border crossings. The reconstructed section is nine kilometers long and the works would cost slightly more than 2.2 million.

President Franjo Tuzi urban municipality Ljuljđuraj said that this road not only connects the two towns and two states, but also neighbouring regions.

"I hope and I want to believe in the goodwill of the Government and the Ministry of Transport that the remaining 4.2 kilometers, and it will not cost more than a million, the state will find the strength to finish so that even though our financial situation are not an ally, perhaps by the end The cut off another tape in Rokšpreda and finish the whole time. On the other side of our neighbors in the work of Bozaj Albania to Scutari so we will from Podgorica to Shkoder to go for a coffee for 40 minutes, "said Ljuljđuraj.

Enlarge the opening times?

Transport Minister Andrija Lompar said that the department is already preparing the documentation for this section and will soon zvaršiti quickly to the Prime Minister promised money.

Responding to the expectations Ljuljđuraj and a willingness to immediately build Lompar, Prime Minister Luksic said with a smile that now only remains to determine when it will complete the remaining shares of the Tuzi Pljoča.

"I hope soon that the dilemma is whether to do so by the end of the year or soon after the start of the following is suštiti suštiti artificial because it is important to start work as soon as possible," said Luksic, skipping to say when this will happen .

The Prime Minister said that Montenegro saobrćajanim connection with Albania contributes to regional cooperation and promotion of good neighborly relations.

TV News, Jelena Vukovic

"Of particular importance is the fact that the stock was done in accordance with modern practices and methods of construction. Similar projects are being implemented in different parts of Montenegro, because no successful development of any successful tourism without good roads. Building infrastruktrunih obejakata requires time and resources but are great benefits, "said Luksic.

Minister Lompar said that this is not the only way to build traffic to better connect with Albania.

"We are working on two more times to connect the two countries. One is to Ulcinj to Sukobin a second of the potter Blue. I hope that already in this, especially next year when they are completed and other sections of these connections will be improved and will mean a lot to further develop relations between the two countries, "said Lompar.

He stressed that the government is "very diligently working to improve road infrastructure throughout the state."

"This year we have to finish nine projects. I was done last year, nine major road projects and infrastrutura each year gets better and safer for traffic," said Minister of Transport.

source with pictures and videos: http://www.vijesti.me/vijesti/kad-se-put-zavrsi-kafu-skadar-40-minuta-clanak-75641

first posted by member filip__pg here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=91841289&postcount=440


----------



## stickedy

Very, very nice!


----------



## filip__pg

Christophorus said:


> seems reconstruction and widening of roads towards albanian border is proceeding:


Pic from http://www.vijesti.me/vijesti/kad-se-put-zavrsi-kafu-skadar-40-minuta-clanak-75641


----------



## CrazySerb

It seems that the long-awaited bypass road project in my hometown of Kotor is finally going ahead, albeit slowly - Kotor is UNESCO-protected, and so the officials will be looking for approval when they present the project at a UNESCO conference in St. Petersburg at the end of the month.

The new road will be just a few kilometers long, and include a number of tunnels & viaducts ... cost is still unclear but it will certainly be in the tens of millions of euros.


----------



## stickedy

Interesting project! Do you have a better image or some more informations about it?

It looks quite challenging to build a road around Kotor through the mountain and the old city wall... I guess it will somehow be connected to the Vrmac Tunnel


----------



## shpirtkosova

Good to see the Montenegrins building relations and infrastructure in corporation with the Albanians... This doesn't seem to happen with the Serbs where they refuse to invest on a motorway connection from Nis with Kosovo's R7 motorway at the Merdare.


----------



## CrazySerb

Looks like the Chinese are back in the game regarding construction of Bar-Boljare motorway - apparently, they have just submitted a new bid that's been described as "surprisingly good" - and its now up to the government to evaluate it over the next few days.

More details soon.


----------



## CrazySerb

During yesterdays conference, officials from oil & gas-rich Azerbaijan seem to have expressed real interest in funding a number of ongoing infrastructure projects in Montenegro - first phase of the new coastal expressway (~40km from Herceg Novi to Budva) and bypass roads around these two towns. Price of this project depends on whichever solution is picked for the Boka Kotor Bay crossing at Kamenare/Lepetane - tunnel or bridge. Without either, estimated cost is ~200million euros.

Normally I wouldn't post such inconclusive news, but this seems like a serious development, especially since Azerbaijan is already funding a ~40km section of the new Belgrade-Bar motorway in neighbouring Serbia.


----------



## dpp33

CrazySerb said:


> During yesterdays conference, officials from oil & gas-rich Azerbaijan seem to have expressed real interest in funding a number of ongoing infrastructure projects in Montenegro - first phase of the new coastal expressway (~40km from Herceg Novi to Budva) and bypass roads around these two towns. Price of this project depends on whichever solution is picked for the Boka Kotor Bay crossing at Kamenare/Lepetane - tunnel or bridge. Without either, estimated cost is ~200million euros.
> 
> Normally I wouldn't post such inconclusive news, but this seems like a serious development, especially since Azerbaijan is already funding a ~40km section of the new Belgrade-Bar motorway in neighbouring Serbia.


Is this going to be a 4-lane expressway?


----------



## Singidunum

Far from a done deal, they say it will take them several months to negotiate it.


----------



## filip__pg

Government is still negotiating details but we hope that construction will begin next year.

This section Podgorica-Kolasin will be 42 km long, and it should be built in 48 months.


----------



## Singidunum

Don Milo says highway will be U/C in February! http://translate.google.com/transla...egion.php?yyyy=2013&mm=12&dd=11&nav_id=787975

Hopefully more luck than the last time http://gdb.rferl.org/6F5918B7-DF78-4357-8B22-2895FA0EBA4E_mw800_s.jpg


----------



## Palance

Offtopic and maybe asked before, but why does the topic title say that this thread is about Montenego in stead of Monteneg*r*o?


----------



## Palance

That was a quick repair, mods


----------



## CrazySerb

We've never been this close to finally starting work on that first kilometer of motorway :banana:




> *Podgorica-Kolasin highway construction most likely to start February 2014 *
> 
> Thursday, 12/12/2013|14:49 | Source: Tanjug
> 
> Montenegrin Prime Minister Milo Djukanovic announced Wednesday that the construction of the Podgorica-Kolasin stretch of the future Bar-Boljare highway should commence in late February, adding that Montenegro expected to attract EUR 600 million in foreign investments in 2014.
> 
> The Montenegrin government previously announced in a release that the construction of a stretch from Podgorica to Kolasin had been entrusted to Chinese company CCCC International.
> 
> CCCC International has offered to build the Podgorica-Kolasin stretch for EUR 800 million that should be provided from the proceeds of a loan from China's state-owned Exim Bank.


----------



## an-148

anybody knows :
1. if there is a border crossing point (open to more people than locals) between Arandjelovo (BiH) and Nudo (MNE) ?
2. if the road is correct enough for usual cars (I don't have a 4x4) ?
those questions because I would like to see the landscape that the (very?) future motorway Trebinje-Podgorica will cross 
(the bcp of Klobuk has another direction and is not relevant enough to have an idea of the future track)
__________________


----------



## filip__pg

:cheers:

*Transport and Maritime Affairs Minister Brajović: Bar-Boljare high-way construction contract inked*

Podgorica, Montenegro (1 February 2014) – Earlier this morning, representatives of the Government of Montenegro and the Chinese CRBC company inked the contract on the project-work, purchase, and installation of equipment and materials for the construction of the Bar-Boljare high-way priority section (Smokvac-Mateševo), Minister of Transport and Maritime Affairs Ivan Brajović has said.

At the special press conference held today at the Government building, the Minister said that the negotiations, which began on 10 January, ended successfully, and explained the following steps: first comes the negotiations about financing the project with the Exim Bank, than the adoption of a law on the highway, and finally submission of all three documents to the Government and Parliament for the required procedures.

In his response to a media enquiry, Minister Brajović said he expects the entire procedure to be completed at the spring session of the Parliament of Montenegro.


----------



## tfd543

Hello

How is the road from herceg novi to sukobin (border to albania) via E80/E65 and E851 ? is it in good shape ?


----------



## Christophorus

^^

Recently went from Bar to Herceg Novi, everything is (Balkan) ok  road is in really in ok condition, but it takes time since the road is mostly pretty curvy and you have to pass a lot of places and speed limit is almost nowhere more than 60 km/h, often lower. 

During the touristic season one has to have even more patience since the traffic can be very heavy (took me 45 min once to pass through Budva only in August), waiting on the borders (esp. Croatia/Montenegro) and probably at the ferry boat, Montengro/Albania border is quite time consuming too in the seasons peak i assume.


----------



## an-148

yes, from Bar to Herceg Novi, slow (it's the only main road along the coast with heavy traffic) but good condition; the other way around,i.e. from Bar to AL border, taking the shortcut to avoid Ulcinj and save a bundle of kilometers, the conditions are not so good, but improve again after Vladimir (new asphalt until the border).


----------



## stickedy

As said before, the road is in good condition. Be sure to take the ferry to Tivat, don't take road around Kotor bay if you are in hurry.

However if you'll travel in holiday season or on weekend, I would recommend taking the road to Podgorica from Budva (vie Cetinje) (that road is excellent!) and then go to Albania (north of Lake Skudari). It's a bit longer (about 120 km vs. about 90 km from Budva to Shkodra), but you will most likely be faster, because roads are better and there is less traffic.

You can also avoid the coastal region almost complete if you go via Grahovo and Niksic to Podgorica: https://www.google.de/maps/dir/Herc...0d3fbd64d1804e!2m2!1d19.52766!2d42.074299!3e0

Could be an option if there is really strong traffic on the coast


----------



## tfd543

Thnx for all the posts. It Will be in july so i might Think about podgorica road. 
What about the Cro-mon and mon-alb borders? Do i have to go through them at midnight or early morning?


----------



## stickedy

MNE-AL shouldn't be a problem at all. HR-MNE is also not that critical that you need to choose a specific time.

The time problems are MNE-HR, the other way round, but that's another story.


----------



## cinxxx

I'm planning to drive from Dubrovnik to Shkodër, somewhere in late May, I have a draft plan, and it should be on Monday, I plan to stop in Budva and Kotor on the way. I'm not really in a hurry, but would like to get in Shkodër to catch something from the place during daylight. 

1. I thought maybe use the Vitaljina HR/MNE border crossing, what do you think?

2. From tourist point of view: which choice is nicer, road along the bay or ferry?

3. From Budva to Shkodër what choice is nicer:
- via Cetinje, Podgorica
- via Sozina Tunnel, Podgorica
- via Bar, shortcut to avoid Ulcinj
- via Bar, Ulcinj


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

1. dont know
2. along the bay (Its, beautiful)
3.
- via cetinje you have few places for beautiful look on budva from mountains 
- via sozina is maybe best road, but not shorter
- other two is noting special, but you always have something nice to view, nice panoramas
- and you have some other way much longer than a sozina but most beautiful. this is old and first road from podgorica to montenegro seaside and when sozina is builded its almost empty. so if you go trough budva i think to this is best option. this road start in petrovac 









4. maybe you can try some old road from kotor to cetinje, but than you dont go to budva. the serpentine is road. and there is beautiful view on boka bay









look on Google maps this all road, but look in satellite mode then you can view photos from this road.


----------



## cinxxx

^^Thanks :cheers2:

I will have to see, it should be part of a long 9 day roadtrip:
http://goo.gl/maps/jEDiO

I would only see a little of Montenegro, for thorougher visit, you need at least a full week...


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

this is my change of your road (Albania part) I think to you need to see tirana and maybe durres.
https://maps.google.de/maps?saddr=I...fWdFRzFJZ5NzZK9_Uw&gl=de&mra=ls&via=2&t=m&z=6


----------



## stickedy

cinxxx said:


> ^^Thanks :cheers2:
> 
> I will have to see, it should be part of a long 9 day roadtrip:
> http://goo.gl/maps/jEDiO
> 
> I would only see a little of Montenegro, for thorougher visit, you need at least a full week...


If you have the time, choose the old road from Kotor to Cetinje and then go back to the coast at Budva: http://goo.gl/maps/cGUC5

That's really, really a stunning road with great views. It will take you about 1 hour more, but it's worth the detour.

That's one view you'll get there: https://www.google.de/maps/@42.4039...t/data=!3m5!1e2!3m3!1s24454755!2e1!3e10?hl=en

The road is abit narrow, but the condition is good: https://www.google.de/maps/@42.4061...t/data=!3m5!1e2!3m3!1s87808518!2e1!3e10?hl=en


----------



## an-148

Al3XaNd4R said:


> this is my change of your road (Albania part) I think to you need to see tirana and maybe durres.
> https://maps.google.de/maps?saddr=I...fWdFRzFJZ5NzZK9_Uw&gl=de&mra=ls&via=2&t=m&z=6


don't be surprised if you have to take an insurrance at the border to cross Kosovo (30€): that's quite normal because Kosovo is not part of international insurrance organisation.


----------



## suvi genije

stickedy said:


> I have a question: Are you allowed to drive the road in the north from Trsa to Zabljak: https://www.google.de/maps/dir/Žabl...fd16caefc080!2m2!1d18.9320348!2d43.188329!3e0
> 
> Google Maps can't do proper routing, therefore both are drawn. I know that it's a dirt / gravel road, but that would be ok if you are allowed to drive there.


Yes, section from Piva lake via Trsa to Zabljak is in good shape, covered with asphalt, but curvy and narrow, thus with low trafic density.

Here is a video from main road near Piva lake, to Trsa. Rest of the road to Zabljak is similiar to this conditions.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nu706x_yKBo

Or go to YT and search for Droga Zabljak Trsa and you can see whole road


----------



## stickedy

Thanks, I know that road. It's the one in the south in my linked Google Maps, I drove there several years ago before when there were the construction works for the pavement. It's a beautiful road.

But I mean the other option from Trsa to Zabljak, the one shown in the north, over Nedajno and through Sušica canyon https://goo.gl/maps/8uN4z


----------



## suvi genije

stickedy said:


> Thanks, I know that road. It's the one in the south in my linked Google Maps, I drove there several years ago before when there were the construction works for the pavement. It's a beautiful road.
> 
> But I mean the other option from Trsa to Zabljak, the one shown in the north, over Nedajno and through Sušica canyon https://goo.gl/maps/8uN4z


Sorry, I missunderstood.

Don't risk with road over Nedajno.


----------



## stickedy

What do you mean? It's for sightseeing, no need for hurrying and I have no problem with narrow and curvy roads - as long as the way isn't senseless because e.g. the road is closed somewhere.

The road seems ok on some pictures, but I can't find informations if the road is open for vehicles / the public. In Trsa, there's only Nedajno signed (which makes sense, you don't want to route traffic to Zabljak there) and I don't find further informations...


----------



## Guest

mcarling said:


> I could be wrong, but it seems to me that Montenegro will not have a motorway until the EU are willing to fund 85% and then it will be whichever option the EU are willing to fund. Borrowing money from China that could eventually be had for free from the EU doesn't make sense to me.


I seem to agree, notwithstanding that the amount of tourists willing to drive through/from Serbia instead of flying compared to the amount of tourist willing to drive from Bosnia/Croatia has to be much lower.


----------



## Eulanthe

mcarling said:


> I could be wrong, but it seems to me that Montenegro will not have a motorway until the EU are willing to fund 85% and then it will be whichever option the EU are willing to fund. Borrowing money from China that could eventually be had for free from the EU doesn't make sense to me.


The problem is that the EU doesn't seem to consider the route to be important strategically. There's already two decent routes from Greece to central Europe, and Serbia joining the EU is more likely than Albania. 

When we think about Montenegro, we think about summer months - but the place is dead most of the year. It's the same with the corridor from Metkovic to Dubrovnik - the EU simply isn't interested because the road is very quiet most of the year. 

The most sensible thing Montenegro could do is to build small pieces here and there as an single carriageway motorway with full grade separation. For instance, from Tivat Airport to Radankovici. They could charge a yearly vignette at a reasonable price to pay for such construction, and they could try and save the money to pay for things such as a Budva bypass.


----------



## mcarling

Eulanthe said:


> The problem is that the EU doesn't seem to consider the route to be important strategically. There's already two decent routes from Greece to central Europe, and Serbia joining the EU is more likely than Albania.


The EU didn't consider the expressways on the Canary Islands to be strategically important, but funded those anyway. They never would have been built without EU funding.


----------



## casperas28

When will the Bar - Boljare highway work start, by the way? it was written like the money was found, whats missing now?


----------



## suvi genije

stickedy said:


> What do you mean? It's for sightseeing, no need for hurrying and I have no problem with narrow and curvy roads - as long as the way isn't senseless because e.g. the road is closed somewhere.
> 
> The road seems ok on some pictures, but I can't find informations if the road is open for vehicles / the public. In Trsa, there's only Nedajno signed (which makes sense, you don't want to route traffic to Zabljak there) and I don't find further informations...


To be honest, I don't know for sure.
I saw that road 10 yrs ago. There are a few premanent residents in village of Nedajno, and question is how that road has been maintenanted for years.
If you have a proper vehicle, maybe you should try. Of course on some bright sunny day.


----------



## Eulanthe

casperas28 said:


> When will the Bar - Boljare highway work start, by the way? it was written like the money was found, whats missing now?


Chinese money is never straightforward, it seems. 

I suspect the Chinese have been looking for substantial concessions in exchange for putting up the cash, and while there might be an agreement in theory, there won't be one in reality.

Like the other route, Belgrade-Bar traffic is pretty light anyway. I drove that route in the middle of summer, and while Serbia can justify it, the traffic volumes were next to nothing in Montenegro.


----------



## cinxxx

Some pictures from my trip to MNE 3 weeks ago...

*Crossing into MNE at Kobila*


HR_516 von cinxxx auf Flickr

*MNE_M2 - Ferry Lepetane-Kamenari*


MNE_M2 - Ferry Lepetane-Kamenari von cinxxx auf Flickr


MNE_M2 - Ferry Lepetane-Kamenari von cinxxx auf Flickr


MNE_M2 - Ferry Lepetane-Kamenari von cinxxx auf Flickr


MNE_M2 - Ferry Lepetane-Kamenari von cinxxx auf Flickr


MNE_M2 - Ferry Lepetane-Kamenari von cinxxx auf Flickr


MNE_M2 - Ferry Lepetane-Kamenari von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Driving further towards Kotor*


MNE_M2 von cinxxx auf Flickr


MNE_M2 von cinxxx auf Flickr


MNE_M2 von cinxxx auf Flickr


MNE_M2 von cinxxx auf Flickr


MNE_M2 von cinxxx auf Flickr




more to come


----------



## Arkona14

I see the advertising is in russian language)) Is it Montenegro?))


----------



## čarli1

Arkona14 said:


> I see the advertising is in russian language)) Is it Montenegro?))


Yep, there have russian advertising posters


----------



## cinxxx

There are many Russians that bought properties in Montenegro.
You also hear much Russian on the street and in shops.


----------



## Eulanthe

cinxxx said:


> There are many Russians that bought properties in Montenegro.
> You also hear much Russian on the street and in shops.


My wife walked out of one restaurant after they came up to her with a smile and said "ah, Russkiy!" after they heard her speaking Polish to me. But she made a point of saying "Ah, Chorwat!" to the poor guy on the way out. He was equally offended :lol:

It also reminds me of stopping at a very small café somewhere in deepest darkest Serbia, about 50km from the Montenegrin border. The café only had the menu in Cyrillic, and the woman working there was completely bewildered that someone that couldn't read Cyrillic would stop there. As far as we understood, we were the first customers who couldn't speak one of the local languages or who couldn't read Cyrillic. 

Incidentally, I've been to Montenegro, but I couldn't quite work out the answer to this one - is Montenegro similar to Serbia in that you can use both alphabets freely, or is it expected that you use the Latin alphabet?


----------



## stickedy

Both is possible, it's even guaranted in the constitution. But I have the feeling that the Latin alphabet is much more popular than Cyrillic. At least in the southern regions.


----------



## Alex_ZR

In recent years, especially before Montenegro's independence 2006 Latin script was favourised by authorities againts Cyrillic, which almost disappeared. Newspapers, personal documents, national television - everything in Montenegro is in Latin script, just to be different from Serbia. hno:


----------



## cinxxx

Just a shot for now, I will post more the next days...
(you can see the album with breath taking views from the Kotor Bay though)


Bay of Kotor (from MNE_R1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*The Old Royal road between Kotor and Cetinje*


MNE_R1 von cinxxx auf Flickr


MNE_R1 von cinxxx auf Flickr


MNE_R1 von cinxxx auf Flickr


MNE_R1 von cinxxx auf Flickr


MNE_R1 von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

MNE_R1 von cinxxx auf Flickr


MNE_R1 von cinxxx auf Flickr


MNE_R1 von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

And some panoramas...


Bay of Kotor (from MNE_R1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


Bay of Kotor (from MNE_R1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


Bay of Kotor (from MNE_R1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


Bay of Kotor (from MNE_R1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


Bay of Kotor (from MNE_R1) von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*From Cetinje to Budva*


MNE_M2.3 von cinxxx auf Flickr


MNE_M2.3 von cinxxx auf Flickr


MNE_M2.3 von cinxxx auf Flickr


MNE_M2.3 von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Coming down you get some wonderful views with Budva and Sveti Stefan...*


Budva & Sveti Stefan (from MNE_M2.3) von cinxxx auf Flickr


Budva & Sveti Stefan (from MNE_M2.3) von cinxxx auf Flickr


Budva & Sveti Stefan (from MNE_M2.3) von cinxxx auf Flickr


Budva & Sveti Stefan (from MNE_M2.3) von cinxxx auf Flickr


Budva & Sveti Stefan (from MNE_M2.3) von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## hofburg

wow. I should go there some time.


----------



## cinxxx

^^you should. You also live nearer


----------



## cinxxx

The last pictures from MNE. From Budva to the Albanian border at Bozhaj/Hani i Hotit. 
I drove on the Adriatic Highway/Jadranska magistrala then took the Sozina Tunnel and drove via Tuzi to the border...


MNE_M2 von cinxxx auf Flickr

Some wonderful views 


MNE_M2 von cinxxx auf Flickr


MNE_M2 von cinxxx auf Flickr

I think the city is Petrovac


MNE_M2 von cinxxx auf Flickr


MNE_M2 von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

*Sozina Tunnel - 4189m*


MNE_M2 von cinxxx auf Flickr


MNE_M2 von cinxxx auf Flickr


MNE_M2 von cinxxx auf Flickr


MNE_M2 von cinxxx auf Flickr


MNE_M2 von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

MNE_M2 von cinxxx auf Flickr


MNE - Golubovci-Tuzi von cinxxx auf Flickr


MNE - Golubovci-Tuzi von cinxxx auf Flickr


MNE_M2 von cinxxx auf Flickr


MNE_M2 von cinxxx auf Flickr


----------



## cinxxx

MNE_M2 von cinxxx auf Flickr


MNE_M2 von cinxxx auf Flickr


MNE_M2 - Bozhaj/Hani i Hotit von cinxxx auf Flickr

That was it


----------



## SRC_100

^^
Amazing views! Need to be there once... :cheers:


----------



## tfd543

I think I need some help here. Going from Bar to the Sukobin border, is it best to follow the route E851 to Ulcinj or taking the narrow route through Pecurice- Krute ? Google maps says I will save 10 min if taking the latter.. Any other hints ?


----------



## čarli1

tfd543 said:


> I think I need some help here. Going from Bar to the Sukobin border, is it best to follow the route E851 to Ulcinj or taking the narrow route through Pecurice- Krute ? Google maps says I will save 10 min if taking the latter.. Any other hints ?


Pecurice-Krute is better option. And is not so narrow. Road from Ulcinj to Sukobin is even more narrow (drove on both roads 2 yrs ago).


----------



## Eulanthe

Maybe someone can help me here? 

I want to drive from Foca to Herceg Novi through Nikšić, but the road from Foca to Scepan Polje apparently is a complete disaster. Does anyone here know how it really is? I've found comments about it being a gravel road, but is it really terrible?


----------



## stickedy

No, it's not a gravel road, but a very narrow and curvy road. The asphalt is also not the the best anymore with many potholes. But it's ok to drive. Of course, you have to drive slowly and carefully and you need some time for that 14 km.

Here are some photos of the road:
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/102646684
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/74329614
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2798093

But there was a land slide somewhere and that was only repaired with dirt and gravel. But that's just a few meters, not that bad.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

A1


----------



## Singidunum

This photo gives me acrophobia


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

I think that this picture was taken last year when Romanian bus fall in to the gorge.


----------



## Singidunum

Even worse.


----------



## CrazySerb

Great news from our Chinese friends this morning - their Export-Import bank just approved a ~700 million euro loan for the construction of our Bar-Boljare motorway, Smokovac-Matesevo section :cheers:

Intiial prep works will begin before the year's end.


----------



## CrazySerb

It's official - government officials have just put pen to paper and signed all necessary agreements with Chinese EXIM bank, concerning the release of their quite favourable loan for the construction of Montenegro's section of Corridor 11 (Belgrade-Bar) motorway :cheers:

More details soon.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The A1 is composed of the following segments:

* Dionica 1: Đurmani - Virpazar (11,2 km)
* Dionica 2: Virpazar - Smokovac (38,0 km)
* Dionica 3A: Smokovac - Uvač (34,0 km)
* Dionica 3B: Uvač - Mateševo (7,0 km)
* Dionica 4A: Mateševo - Andrijevica (23,0 km)
* Dionica 4B: Andrijevica - Berane (11,0 km)
* Dionica 5: Berane - Boljare (41,0 km)

The contract for 41 kilometers of A1 Smokovac - Mateševo has been signed in February 2014. It contains Most Moračica, which is 1 km long and 180 meters tall.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Montenegro, China's Exim Bank agree $1 billion highway deal*




> Oct 30 (Reuters) - Montenegro and China's Exim Bank have signed an 800 million euro ($1 billion) deal to finance a stretch of highway linking the port of Bar with Serbia, despite opposition to the deal from the International Monetary Fund (IMF) which said it threatened fiscal stability.
> 
> *Exim Bank will provide a loan for 85 percent of the total with a six-year grace period and repayment of 20 years. Montenegro's government will secure the remaining 15 percent.*
> 
> The government had in late February sealed an agreement with China Road and Bridge Corp (CRBC), part of China Communications Construction Co, to build the 40 kilometre (25 mile) section of the 120 kilometre highway.
> 
> But a week later, the World Bank withdrew a $50 million budget support loan to Montenegro, saying the highway deal would add to an already high debt level of 58 percent of national output. The International Monetary Fund warned the deal threatens fiscal stability.
> 
> (1 US dollar = 0.7922 euro) (Reporting by Petar Komnenic; Writing by Ivana Sekularac; Editing by David Holmes)
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/10/30/montenegro-highway-idUSL5N0SP4BI20141030


----------



## stickedy

Some more informations: http://www.gov.me/en/News/143139/Loan-agreement-on.html



> The construction of the priority part will take 48 months and the constructor is obliged to engage at least 30% of domestic subcontractors with regard to the total value of the project. According to projections, it is expected that up to 4,000 workers will be engaged during peak construction, Minister Brajović noted.





> The highway section from Podgorica to Mateševo is 41 km long and will pose an enormous challenge for the project designers and be the most demanding part of the road for its constructors.
> 
> It will require the construction of 11 tunnels (around 14 km) and 14 bridges and viaducts (around 4 km). That is why its construction cost will be the highest.
> 
> Impressive construction achievements, such as Moračica bridge and Vjeternik tunnel, will be fine examples of modern infrastructure in the region and beyond.


----------



## smokiboy

Didn't Montenegro sign something similar with a Croatian company a few year's ago?
I'll beleive it when I see it.


----------



## stickedy

Yeah, the even started the work but the contract was cancelled by the government just a few days later.


----------



## CrazySerb

smokiboy said:


> Didn't Montenegro sign something similar with a Croatian company a few year's ago?
> I'll beleive it when I see it.


Kruske i jabuke my friend, or as they say in English, apples & oranges.
Konstruktor never secured financial backing for the project, hence the deal was terminated by our government.

This latest contract has been signed directly with the financier, Chinese Export-Import bank ( they burn dollars like we go through figs & prosciuitto).


----------



## CrazySerb

Last hurdle cleared... :cheers:



> *Montenegrin Parliament approves construction of Bar- Serbian border highway*
> Tuesday, 12/09/2014|11:01 | Source: Beta
> 
> The Montenegrin Parliament confirmed on Monday, December 8, 2014, with the ruling coalition votes, the project of the Government for the construction of Bar-Serbian border highway.
> 
> The Assembly confirmed the plan of the Government to start the construction of the first section of 42 km of highway which will mainly be funded by the Chinese, state-owned Eksim bank.
> 
> The works are expected to start soon while Chinese investors are announcing the end of the first section in four years.
> 
> The future highway total length is 169 km. The state indebted at the Chinese bank for EUR 687 m, while the Government will provide the remaining EUR 120 m. The loan is on 20 years with an interest rate of 2% and the start of six years.
> 
> Majority of economic experts, however, pointed out that the project is expensive and that “it is a bomb for fiscal governmental system” which is forced to increase debts due to highway construction.
> 
> When it comes to the decision of Montenegro to build highway, the world credit rating agencies, Moody's and Standard & Poor's, reacted through decrease of its credit rating and Montenegrin economy perspective deterioration grade


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

So when we can expect works on A1 ?


----------



## CrazySerb

Things should happen quickly from now on...



> *Exim bank suggests Chinese companies for construction of remaining sections at Bar-Boljare highway *
> 
> Friday, 12/12/2014|11:47 | Source: Vijesti
> 
> Chinese Exim bank is ready to propose to Montenegro companies from China which would consider construction and investing in other sections of the Bar-Boljare highway, it was stated in the Memorandum of understanding which the Government of Montenegro adopted yesterday.
> 
> Memorandum of understanding and strengthening of cooperation with respect to preferential loan between the Montenegrin Ministry of Finance and Chinese Exim bank should be signed at the next meeting in Belgrade, during the summit of prime minister of China and CEE countries.
> 
> 
> Memorandum, as announced, is a base for better preparation and implementation of concessional loans, i.e. better management of current projects as well as planning and implementation of the future ones.


----------



## čarli1

CrazySerb said:


> Things should happen quickly from now on...


Well, i hope they gonna build motorway from Podgorica to Boljare ASAP (even if that means until 2030), because road from Podgorica to Bar is OK and it doesn't need to be build so quickly as northern part of A1. Is there any good connection on serbian side of the border? Would it be connected to road 212 before motorway is also bult on serbian side? 
BTW Do they plan in near future to build expressway trou Bar and also make exit on A1. I think that it should be done since A1 is gonna become busy and with that also traffic jams...


----------



## sponge_bob

čarli;119839413 said:


> . Is there any good connection on serbian side of the border?


Ah!!!! 

Serbia is working on the northern half of a Montenegro to Belgrade motorway and some will open soon. The southern half will be very expensive to build and is probably quite a few years from starting. 

They might do it as a half profile 1+1 first....just like the Bosnians intend to do Sarajevo to Mostar.


----------



## čarli1

sponge_bob said:


> Ah!!!!
> 
> Serbia is working on the northern half of a Montenegro to Belgrade motorway and some will open soon. The southern half will be very expensive to build and is probably quite a few years from starting.
> 
> They might do it as a half profile 1+1 first....just like the Bosnians intend to do Sarajevo to Mostar.


I know that in Serbia they are doing northern part of A2. But motorway from Požega to Boljare will come...umm let's say before 2050 So if MG will built earlier then SR then there must be at least some connection. Otherwise we could see the same situation which happend now at Ub-Lajkovac:lol:

BTW as i know motorway from Sarajevo to Mostar won't be in half profile. Already now there is already 20km in full profile. And also to Konjic plan to do it in 2+2. Probably only the tunnel under Prenj will be 1+1.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

sponge_bob said:


> Ah!!!!
> 
> Serbia is working on the northern half of a Montenegro to Belgrade motorway and some will open soon. The southern half will be very expensive to build and is probably quite a few years from starting.
> 
> They might do it as a half profile 1+1 first....just like the Bosnians intend to do Sarajevo to Mostar.


Southern part of motorway Belgrade -Bar in Serbia is going to be 2x2 with emergency lanes.Also that motorway is going to be a consession.


----------



## CrazySerb

Road accidents statistic for Montenegro:

- number of accidents; total deaths; total injuries.
Last year's spike in # of deaths was largely due to the unfortunate accident involving a Romanian tour bus, when 19 lost their lives


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

A1 in Montenegro


----------



## MichiH

CrazySerb said:


> It's official :cheers: :banana: :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> *Montenegro, Chinese partner sign deal on Smokovac-Matesevo motorway section*
> 
> February 26, 2014 16:50 CET
> 
> PODGORICA (Montenegro), February 26 (SeeNews) – Montenegro signed a deal with one of its partners, China Road and Bridge Corporation (CRBC), for the construction of the Smokovac-Matesevo motorway section, which opens a way for works to start hopefully this spring, the government in Podgorica said on Wednesday.
> 
> The Montenegrin government said in July that it has selected the 809.6 million euro ($1.1 billion) bid of China's CCCC and CRBC for the construction of the Smokovac-Matesevo section, which is part of Bar-Boljare motorway..
> 
> The deal is now pending parliament approval, the government said,  quoting transport minister Ivan Brajovic, following the signing ceremony.
> 
> The project will be funded with a loan from China's Ex-Im Bank.
> 
> The 169 kilometre Bar-Boljare motorway will be part of the longer Bar-Belgrade stretch of EU-defined transport Corridor X that will link Montenegro's Adriatic coast with the Serbian capital.
> 
> ($=0.7278 euro)
Click to expand...

Many contracts have been signed... Many parties... But... Is there currently any motorway or expressway u/c in Montenegro? Any estimated construction start?


----------



## CrazySerb

Currently? Obviously not, 'cause I would have been posting photos of every square inch of it.

But soon, good things are coming in 2015 - happy New Year btw :cheers:


----------



## stickedy

Is the bypass of Niksic completed? Are there any photos of that project?


----------



## CrazySerb

*Montenegro pays advanced amount to Chinese totalling EUR 81 m for Bar-Boljare highway section*



> Wednesday, 03/11/2015|10:33 | Source: Tanjug
> 
> 
> Montenegrin Government yesterday paid the first installment of advanced payment totaling approximately EUR 81 m to Chinese company China Road and Bridge Corporation (CRBC) for priority section of the Bar-Boljare highway.
> 
> The authorities in the Ministry of traffic and marine confirmed to MINA-biznis that the government, when it comes to payment of the same amount of advanced payment, by the end of the month, i.e. the second installment, will obey to all contractual commitments.
> 
> The Government previously announced that the first installment of advanced payment of 10% of the contracted price for design and construction totals EUR 80,95m and that the same amount goes for the second installment.
> 
> Capital budget for this year sets aside EUR 206 m for the Bar-Boljare highway and preparation works on the highway should start in April, Cdm website reported. Capital infrastructure project totals EUR 809,6 EUR, 687 m of which was provided by the loan Eksim bank. The loan was approved on 20 years with a six-year grace period with a two percent interest rate.
> 
> Priority section is 41 km long. The price is EUR 19,7 m per kilometers and it is defined by facilities on the route.
> 
> The contract on design and construction of the priority section of the highway was signed with Chinese companies CRBC and China’s Communications Construction Company" (CCCC).


----------



## Christophorus

stickedy said:


> Is the bypass of Niksic completed? Are there any photos of that project?



it´s finished, some pics from the local forum, January 2015



montesky said:


> Prije neki dan sam vozio do Zabljaka, pa sam usput uzeo koju fotku novootvorene niksicke obilaznice


----------



## stickedy

Oh, thanks! Great


----------



## CrazySerb

First of dozens, eventually hundreds of Chinese workers expected to be employed on the the motorway project have arrived in Montenegro.

Here's one saving a cat from a tree in a Podgorica park :cheers:


----------



## panchevo

CrazySerb said:


> First of *dozens*, eventually *hundreds* of *Chinese workers* expected to be employed on the the motorway project have arrived in Montenegro.


are there no montenegrin workers?

or are they to lazy...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The fuel tax in Montenegro goes up by € 0.07 per liter at midnight tonight. The government hopes to raise € 9 million per year to pay for road projects.

http://www.turkishweekly.net/news/184158/montenegrin-govt-introduces-new-fuel-excise-tax.html


----------



## CrazySerb

*cue Star Wars (Imperial March) music*

Construction begins May 11th.


----------



## kostas97

ChrisZwolle said:


> The fuel tax in Montenegro goes up by € 0.07 per liter at midnight tonight. The government hopes to raise € 9 million per year to pay for road projects.
> 
> http://www.turkishweekly.net/news/184158/montenegrin-govt-introduces-new-fuel-excise-tax.html


Now that we take about gas prices, how about the Montenegrin gas prices in general?
I would like to compare them with the Greek prices, that's why I'm asking.


----------



## Eulanthe

kostas97 said:


> Now that we take about gas prices, how about the Montenegrin gas prices in general?
> I would like to compare them with the Greek prices, that's why I'm asking.


About 1.30ish for 95. 

I can forsee a significant amount of smuggling from Bosnia now - the differential will be around 30 Euro cent a litre!

Having said that, I wouldn't be surprised if this increase in fuel tax is related to some fuel smuggling operations.


----------



## kostas97

Eulanthe said:


> About 1.30ish for 95.
> 
> I can forsee a significant amount of smuggling from Bosnia now - the differential will be around 30 Euro cent a litre!
> 
> Having said that, I wouldn't be surprised if this increase in fuel tax is related to some fuel smuggling operations.


OK, the price of the 95 unleaded is about €1,5 in Greece.
I think that a lot of countries use "gas smuggling" as it is a cheap alternative now.


----------



## MichiH

ChrisZwolle said:


> The A1 is composed of the following segments:
> 
> * Dionica 1: Đurmani - Virpazar (11,2 km)
> * Dionica 2: Virpazar - Smokovac (38,0 km)
> * Dionica 3A: Smokovac - Uvač (34,0 km)
> * Dionica 3B: Uvač - Mateševo (7,0 km)
> * Dionica 4A: Mateševo - Andrijevica (23,0 km)
> * Dionica 4B: Andrijevica - Berane (11,0 km)
> * Dionica 5: Berane - Boljare (41,0 km)
> 
> The *contract for 41 kilometers of A1 Smokovac - Mateševo* has been signed in February 2014. It contains Most Moračica, which is 1 km long and 180 meters tall.





CrazySerb said:


> Wednesday, 03/11/2015|10:33 | Source: Tanjug
> 
> * Priority section is 41 km long*. The price is EUR 19,7 m per kilometers and it is defined by facilities on the route.
> 
> The contract on design and construction of the priority section of the highway was signed with Chinese companies CRBC and China’s Communications Construction Company" (CCCC).
Click to expand...




CrazySerb said:


> *Construction begins May 11th*.


If I got it right, the design phase of the first Bar-Boljare motorway section (lot 3A+3B) is completed and construction works should be in progress now?

I'd like to add it to my list of u/c motorways:

_*A1:* Boljare (SRB/MNE border) – Berane-South 41.0km (? to ?) – project – map
*A1:* Berane-South – Andrijevica 11.0km (? to ?) – project – map
*A1:* Andrijevica – Matesevo 23.0km (? to ?) – project – map_
*A1:* Matesevo – Podgorica-North (M2) 41.0km (May 2015 to April 2017) – project – map
_*A1:* Podgorica-North (M2) – Virpazar 38.0km (? to ?) – project – map
*A1:* Virpazar – Durmani 11.2km (? to ?) [2nd c/w]– project – map_

I guess the last section is just adding a second carriageway (and tunnel tube), isn't it?
What's about Durmani-Bar? According to a wikipedia map, there should be an additional section, shouldn't it?

In general, is my data correct? Is there any info about the section which are not yet u/c, when should construction works begin there?


----------



## vesli

Hello,
I would like to ask if there were any new roads openings in Montenegro since May 2014? I have found only discussion about project for new A1 highway.
Thank you.


----------



## CrazySerb

Visualization of the first section of Bar-Boljare motorway:


----------



## Eulanthe

Is construction actually underway?


----------



## MichiH

^^ First section only.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=123699477&postcount=746


----------



## Stefan-SRB

MichiH said:


> If I got it right, the design phase of the first Bar-Boljare motorway section (lot 3A+3B) is completed and construction works should be in progress now?
> 
> I'd like to add it to my list of u/c motorways:
> 
> _*A1:* Boljare (SRB/MNE border) – Berane-South 41.0km (? to ?) – project – map
> *A1:* Berane-South – Andrijevica 11.0km (? to ?) – project – map
> *A1:* Andrijevica – Matesevo 23.0km (? to ?) – project – map_
> *A1:* Matesevo – Podgorica-North (M2) 41.0km (May 2015 to April 2017) – project – map
> _*A1:* Podgorica-North (M2) – Virpazar 38.0km (? to ?) – project – map
> *A1:* Virpazar – Durmani 11.2km (? to ?) [2nd c/w]– project – map_
> 
> I guess the last section is just adding a second carriageway (and tunnel tube), isn't it?
> What's about Durmani-Bar? According to a wikipedia map, there should be an additional section, shouldn't it?
> 
> In general, is my data correct? Is there any info about the section which are not yet u/c, when should construction works begin there?


Should be completed till May 2019,not 2017.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Source?


----------



## čarli1

MichiH said:


> ^^ Source?


You already put source (project) where is written in the first sentence that section Smokovac - Uvač - Mateševo will take four years to be built.


----------



## stickedy

Indeed  The whole website is full of "4 years" and "48 months"  And because of the terrain and layout it's very unlikely that some parts would be opened before 2019.


----------



## MichiH

^^ Hm, I couldn't find my 2017 source. Maybe I've just mistaken 24/48 months (and I was quite drunk yesterday) . Thanks for the correction .


----------



## CrazySerb

Video of CRBC mechanization being delivered to our port of Bar:


----------



## CrazySerb

Progress on the new tunnel on the road between my village and Montenegro's old capital of Cetinje :cheers:
The ten million euro project will shorten the road by 3km.


----------



## CrazySerb

Between a rock and a hard place...


----------



## CrazySerb

Some fresh pics from the site of Moracica bridge construction - at 161 meters height, it will be the tallest bridge in former Yugoslavia:


----------



## niskogradnja

How about the ranking of the bridge in the former Ottoman Empire?


----------



## CrazySerb

You're more than welcome to make such a ranking if you like ... until then, enjoy this list:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_structures_in_Yugoslavia


----------



## x-type

CrazySerb said:


> You're more than welcome to make such a ranking if you like ... until then, enjoy this list:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_structures_in_Yugoslavia


this list is anyway crap. Đurđevića Tara is 135 metres above ground level, but it is not a structure that tall. similar for Mala Rijeka which is not 200 metres tall, but 200 metres above ground (139 metres high).
Limska draga viaduct is missing with its 100 metres high pylon.
Dubrovnik Bridge is missing with its 141 metres high pylon.
not to mention Ada bridge in Belgrade.
bla bla bla...


----------



## stickedy

x-type said:


> this list is anyway crap. Đurđevića Tara is 135 metres above ground level, but it is not a structure that tall. similar for Mala Rijeka which is not 200 metres tall, but 200 metres above ground (139 metres high).
> Limska draga viaduct is missing with its 100 metres high pylon.
> Dubrovnik Bridge is missing with its 141 metres high pylon.
> not to mention Ada bridge in Belgrade.
> bla bla bla...


It's about structures in Yugoslavia, not in former Yugoslavia.

The structures you mentioned where built after the break up of Yugoslavia


----------



## ValterPravnik

niskogradnja said:


> How about the ranking of the bridge in the former Ottoman Empire?


^^

post yugoslav pseudo patriot complex incoming

The bridge will be one of the tallest constructions in former Yugoslavia despite the hating


----------



## CrazySerb

Looks like our Chinese friends will give us money for reconstruction of the Djurdjevica Tara bridge...how nice of them :yes:



> *The Chinese finance reconstruction of bridge Djurdjevica Tara - Montenegro donation of 2.65 million EUR*
> Saturday, 06. 05. 2017 | 10: 19 | Source: News
> 
> Figure (photo: ThomBal / shutterstock.com)
> Djurdjevica Tara Bridge will again shine in all its glory. This will allow the donation of 2.65 million EUR by the People's Republic of China allocated Montenegro. For the reconstruction of the said object being defined part of the funds, while the rest of the aid will be used for other planned projects.
> 
> That the Chinese assistance will be used for reconstruction of roads and confirmed at the session of the Montenegrin Government, when it adopted Information on donation and signed the Agreement on economic and technical cooperation between the two countries.
> 
> - A grant in the amount of 20 million Chinese yuan, which is about 2.65 million, except for the bridge reconstruction project Djurdjevica Tara will be used and for other infrastructure projects that will subsequently conclude the appropriate agreements - according to the aforementioned information.
> 
> The agreement also stipulates that the China Development Bank and adequate institutions by the Government of Montenegro determined by each open interest-free and bestroškovni account. When using donations shall apply the rules of Chinese Development Bank.
> 
> So far not much invested in Djurdjevica Tara Bridge, and its reconstruction is necessary and urgent. Most besides their basic functions, is significant and as a tourist attraction, and one of the most beautiful of traffic facilities of its kind in the world.
> 
> However, have long concrete barrier on the bridge, the crown, and in some places on the side of the bridge in the amount of lanes concrete is so damaged that the sources of iron reinforcement.
> 
> *Emergency work*
> 
> Last year, from the Department of Transport of Montenegro announced that the candidate works on the bridge for public procurement plan for this year. Then he warned that these jobs can not procrastinate too long, due to the technical condition, and because of the effects of tourism and the benefits they bring.


----------



## CrazySerb

Additional licenses issued for construction of new infrastructure objects (tunnels & bridges) that are part of the Bar-Boljare motorway...



> *The construction of the tunnel and the bridge on the route of the highway Bar-Boljare - Investment worth 809 million euros*
> 
> Saturday, 06. 05. 2017 | 12: 58 | Source: B92
> 
> Ministry of Sustainable Development of Montenegro issued a building permit for the construction of the tunnels on the route of the motorway Bar-Boljare.
> 
> This is a section consisting of a bridge and tunnels Zagrađe Đurilovac and Brown rubble, with the corresponding parts of the open route on the priority section of the Bar-Boljare of Smokovac to Mates. These objects are, as stated in the decision of the Ministry of Sustainable Development, located in the area of ​​cadastral municipality Shovels and left Rijeka, transfers victory.
> 
> - Most Zagrađe make two bridges, one for each lane of the highway. Length of the left bridge is 100 meters and 146 meters right - according to the solution.
> 
> Tunnels Đurilovac Brown Debris and consist of two separate tunnel tubes, each for one direction of movement. Length right tunnel tube tunnel Đurilovac is 390 meters and 499 meters left. Length right tunnel tube tunnel debris Brown is 592 meters and 717 meters left.
> 
> Construction work on this sub-section shall also include the construction of two deviations of local roads, facilities with culverts and retaining structures, as well as protection of slopes and drainage route.
> 
> The ruling states that the construction work on this sub-section, be brought to the main project did lead designer, civil engineer Tingdži Peng. Contractors are Chinese company China Road and Bridge Corporation (CRBC), Podgorica-based company Geo Max and Ingenium and Pljevlja Putin.
> 
> The construction of priority sections Smokovac-Uvac-Mateševo, long 41 kilometers, started on 11 May 2015, ever since moving period of four years that Chinese companies have for completion.
> 
> The construction of this section will cost Montenegro 809 million and will be built 16 tunnels, 13 bridges, five viaducts and four loops.


----------



## keber

^^ You should give a direct link to the articles as those google translate names are almost impossible to decipher.


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

Wrong place for post.


----------



## CrazySerb

Some fresh aerial views of Belgrade-Bar motorway... our Chinese friends really are working hard :cheers:


----------



## Namibija

*Bar - Boljare Motorway [Smokovac - Mateševo Section] - Source*


----------



## Namibija




----------



## Namibija




----------



## Namibija




----------



## Namibija




----------



## Namibija




----------



## Rebasepoiss

It's really odd to see a Chinese company with Chinese workers building something in Europe. I mean, it's great that Montenegro will have this motorway in the end but the construction itself could've benefitted the economy directly as well if the local workforce had been used. If statistics are to believe, the unemployment rate in Montenegro is above 20% so it's not like there aren't enough vacant workers.


----------



## Namibija

Rebasepoiss said:


> It's really odd to see a Chinese company with Chinese workers building something in Europe. I mean, it's great that Montenegro will have this motorway in the end but the construction itself could've benefitted the economy directly as well if the local workforce had been used. If statistics are to believe, the unemployment rate in Montenegro is above 20% so it's not like there aren't enough vacant workers.


That was the condition of Chinese Exim Bank which is funding 85% of this section. 

This section (Smokovac - Mateševo) only, costs 809,6 million euros and it's 41 km long. So it means that one kilometer costs around 20 million euros.

Small part (15%) of it is funded by Montenegro goverment itself, but the rest is funded by Chinese bank, so they didn't have much choice.


----------



## ValterPravnik

Also I cant think of any big montenegrin construction company which has gained experience in the last years and could face such a challenging project


----------



## CrazySerb

Nice video, showing the Cetinje-Budva road before & after reconstruction: 

https://fosmedia.me/infos/drustvo/put-cetinje-budva-prije-i-nakon-zavrsetka-radova-fos-video


----------



## stickedy

Oh, when did that reconstruction take place? Is that road now comparable to the great road from Cetinje to Podgorica? Not that Budva - Cetinje was in that bad shape at all...


----------



## CrazySerb

Another nice aerial video:


----------



## Namibija

*Reconstructed national highway M2.3 (Budva - Cetinje - Podgorica)*


----------



## roaddor

Is Cakor pass open? I want to go through this saddle and visit the monastrery of Shudikovo. :cheers:


----------



## stickedy

The pass is open but not the border to Kosovo down in the valley at the beginning of Rugova canyon. Where is this monastary? In Kosovo or in Montenegro?


----------



## roaddor

^^
Montenegro, close to Berane. 
http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=17/42.87035/19.87108

What is the case with the BCP there, when is it supposed to be opened?


----------



## stickedy

roaddor said:


> ^^
> Montenegro, close to Berane.
> http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=17/42.87035/19.87108
> 
> What is the case with the BCP there, when is it supposed to be opened?


Then you have to go over Rozaje!

There was (or is) a border dispute in the area of cakor pass. There was a agreement Montenegro and Kosovo (including opening the border there) some time ago, but last thing I know of was that the Kosovarian parliament blocked this agreement. I don't know what the current state is, maybe there will be something moving with the new government in Kosovo.


----------



## roaddor

Rozaje/Kopaonik was the plan for the return journey, but obviously this path would be used again.


----------



## CrazySerb

Great news - half a kilometer long tunnel Bukovica, on the road between my village Njegusi and the old capital Cetinje has been dug through - upon completion, it will shorten the drive between the two by almost 4km.


----------



## threo2k

When are the motorway from bar to the border of serbia supposed to be finished?


----------



## ValterPravnik

2025-2030 would be my guess.


----------



## filip__pg

Moracica bridge



MayorPG said:


> Copyright: drug sa foruma koji više ne postuje, samo gleda


----------



## Robertkc

ValterPravnik said:


> 2025-2030 would be my guess.


What would be an estimated opening date for the first sections of the Montenegro section(s) of the motorway between the SRB border and Bar?


----------



## stickedy

These are the sections 3A (Smokovac–Veruša–Uvač) and 3B (Uvač–Mateševo). Both are under construction and should be ready in May 2019


----------



## CrazySerb

Like some sort of spaceships waiting to lift-off....


----------



## filip__pg

*Tunnel Klopot broken through*

China Road and Bridge Corporation (CRBC) broke through the first tunnel in the priority section of highway Bar-Boljare, Weekend Edition of Dnevne Novine daily learns.

The right pipe of Klopot tunnel is 860 meters long, and it was broken though ahead of deadline. The left pipe is set to be broken through within the next few days. The works on this tunnel officially begun on December 30th.






***

*After Klopot: Jabucki krs tunnel broken through*










China Road and Bridge Corporation (CRBC) broke through Jabucki krs tunnel, CdM learns.

They broke through the right pipe in the length of 1.360 meters, and in several days, the left pipe (1.455 m) will be broken through as well.

Tunnel Jabucki krs is the fourth in size in the priority section of highway Bar-Boljare.

There will be 42 tunnels and 92 bridges constructed in the highway Bar-Boljare.

Priority section Smokovac-Uvac-Matesevo is 41 kilometers long.


----------



## CrazySerb

Belgrade-Bar motorway advancing at incredible speed   :master:

Belgrade-Bar video


----------



## CrazySerb

*Montenegro, China sign agreement on bridge reconstruction project *



> PODGORICA (Montenegro), October 20 (SeeNews) – Montenegro's government said on Friday it has signed a cooperation agreement with China for a feasibility study for a project for the reconstruction of the Djurdjevica Tara bridge over the Tara River in northern Montenegro.
> 
> The Chinese government will send experts to Montenegro to draft a feasibility study for the reconstruction in order to implement the project as soon as possible, the government said in a statement.
> 
> China plans to provide a 2.55 million euro ($3 million) grant to the country for the reconstruction of the Djurdjevica Tara bridge under an economic and technical cooperation agreement signed by the two countries in May.
> 
> Djurdjevica Tara bridge is a 365 metre-long concrete bridge with a roadway above the Tara River.
> 
> https://seenews.com/news/montenegro-china-sign-agreement-on-bridge-reconstruction-project-587949


----------



## CrazySerb

It'd be awesome if we could get the Chinese interested in our new coastal highway, an expensive but crucial project that's been sitting around in dusty drawers for a few decades now....


----------



## sponge_bob

I cannot see a motorway on the Adriatic coast Crazy...best route it ~Mostar Podgorica Shkoder (with spur to Dubrovnik and spur to ~ Kotor (and a spur to Bar) if is to get traction as a 'plan' . Come on dude.


----------



## darko06

CrazySerb said:


> It'd be awesome if we could get the Chinese interested in our new coastal highway, an expensive but crucial project that's been sitting around in dusty drawers for a few decades now....


I still can't believe that there is one topic in which CrazySerb and I will agree, however this day is finally arrived.


----------



## filip__pg

Near Matesevo



Al3XaNd4R said:


> Još...


Large part of the trase visible from one of the mountains



filip__pg said:


> Ukrao od jednog prijatelja sa fb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foto by Jasna Gajevic





filip__pg said:


> Uz odobrenje istog autora evo jos 2 fotke. Inace slikano sa Vezesnika.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Jasna Gajevic


----------



## sponge_bob

darko06 said:


> I still can't believe that there is one topic in which CrazySerb and I will agree, however this day is finally arrived.


You can do the group hugs all you like. 

Montenegro cannot afford it and the EU will never pay for a Motorway through:
The *World Heritage Site of Kotor* (download map) .......FFS


----------



## grykaerugoves

Im suprised Jugslavija never built motorways in Crna Gora.


----------



## CrazySerb

sponge_bob said:


> I cannot see a motorway on the Adriatic coast Crazy...best route it ~Mostar Podgorica Shkoder (with spur to Dubrovnik and spur to ~ Kotor (and a spur to Bar) if is to get traction as a 'plan' . Come on dude.


No, what I'm talking about is the new coastal highway, which has no relation to the eventual future motorway to be built further inland.
The new coastal artery will be a long overdue replacement for the Yugoslav-era coastal road, also known as Jadranska magistrala, which has become way too inadequate now and also cannot be further expanded, widened, etc.



sponge_bob said:


> Montenegro cannot afford it and the EU will never pay for a Motorway through:
> The *World Heritage Site of Kotor* (download map) .......FFS



Frankly, as someone born & raised in Kotor, I'm gonna say its time to get rid of that world heritage status.
Considering that Kotor is now lagging behind in almost every known way compared to the other coastal towns, it's becoming obvious that this is impeding our development.

Oh and btw, screw the EU. The Chinese are now here :yes:


----------



## stickedy

sponge_bob said:


> I cannot see a motorway on the Adriatic coast Crazy...best route it ~Mostar Podgorica Shkoder (with spur to Dubrovnik and spur to ~ Kotor (and a spur to Bar) if is to get traction as a 'plan' . Come on dude.


It's not planned as a motorway but as an 2x2 highway. And it's making sense, the coastal road nowadays is leading more or less through one big city along the coast, in the summer months traffic jams are everywhere. They made it as good as possible, but that's it now with this road.

Hopefully they get someone to finance it.


----------



## stickedy

sponge_bob said:


> You can do the group hugs all you like.
> 
> Montenegro cannot afford it and the EU will never pay for a Motorway through:
> The *World Heritage Site of Kotor* (download map) .......FFS


Afaik UNESCO has no general problem with bridge at Verige strait unless the impact is not that big. See also http://www.isl.rwth-aachen.de/cms/I...tage-Impact-Assessments/~gubp/Verige-Bruecke/

And beside of that, getting money for a project is not really connected to UNESCO world heritage state. It's more a problem of Montenegro to loose the state.


----------



## CrazySerb

Short aerial view of our new motorway... :cheers:


----------



## threo2k

Like the new highway! Can`t wait to drive through it once it is finished 

#Respect from Kosova/Albania !!


----------



## smokiboy

CrazySerb said:


> It'd be awesome if we could get the Chinese interested in our new coastal highway, an expensive but crucial project that's been sitting around in dusty drawers for a few decades now....


I would have prefered this route for the motorway, and the regional highway where the proposed motorway is planned. This way tourists would get to the coast faster.

The Adriatic-Ionian motorway should be close to the coast wherever possible. Or at least, the motorway should come from Tivat area to Kotor-Grabaljsko Polje-Cetinje-Podgorica (south side), and then toward Skadar, and back to the coast.


----------



## CrazySerb

Google Maps/Google Earth has nice new imagery of the U/C highway, worth checking out :yes:


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Interesting. Most works seem to concentrate on the tunnels and that big bridge for now, little work has been done on the motorway itself between the tunnels, apart from some clearing and early earthworks.

I wonder though, where will the access points to and from the motorway be? The new imagery doesn't extend all the way to Mateševo, but I don't see any entrance point north of Podgorica either.


----------



## MichiH

ChrisZwolle said:


> Interesting. Most works seem to concentrate on the tunnels and that big bridge for now, little work has been done on the motorway itself between the tunnels, apart from some clearing and early earthworks.


I think that's quite common. Minimum in my country....


----------



## ChrisZwolle

This project is done by a Chinese construction company. They usually build alignment and bridges / tunnels simultaneously.


----------



## stickedy

ChrisZwolle said:


> Interesting. Most works seem to concentrate on the tunnels and that big bridge for now, little work has been done on the motorway itself between the tunnels, apart from some clearing and early earthworks.
> 
> I wonder though, where will the access points to and from the motorway be? The new imagery doesn't extend all the way to Mateevo, but I don't see any entrance point north of Podgorica either.


Yes, there seems to be one tunnel missing. In OSM you can see the alignment: http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=15/42.4758/19.3002

In the north the Images are from August 2016 according to Google Earth. The access point will be near the road junction in Matesevo. You can see the alignment partly in the valley already in the old images. Should be easy to built there, just a few small bridges.

But in Podgorica I really wonder. That tunnel is not that short and there is quite some work necessary on the interchange.


----------



## filip__pg

ChrisZwolle said:


> Interesting. Most works seem to concentrate on the tunnels and that big bridge for now, little work has been done on the motorway itself between the tunnels, apart from some clearing and early earthworks.
> 
> I wonder though, where will the access points to and from the motorway be? The new imagery doesn't extend all the way to Mateševo, but I don't see any entrance point north of Podgorica either.


Problem in Podgorica that was recently discovered is that interchange is not included in the contract with Chinese, so these works will cost extra around 30-40 mil euros.
Government is saying that the interchange was included in the first offer but Chinese deny it, so now they will try to make agreement or they will go to international arbitration. All of this could take time, and if they don't start in the next few months I doubt that this project will be finished on time (may 2019).


----------



## stickedy

Politicians are idiots everywhere... :bash:


----------



## CrazySerb

The five main support columns of "Moracica" bridge completed today, with last pound of concrete poured... :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Just a nice pic... :cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Slightly older video, but worth watching kay:


----------



## CrazySerb

*"Highway Bar-Boljare - Architectural Marvel of Montenegro" * :master:


----------



## threo2k

CrazySerb said:


> *"Highway Bar-Boljare - Architectural Marvel of Montenegro" * :master:


When is this motorway going to be completed? Cant wait to drive on it! :cheers:

#Respect from KosovaAlbania


----------



## CrazySerb

2019 for the section currently U/C....as for the entire motorway? By 2030 , if we're lucky.


----------



## sponge_bob

threo2k said:


> When is this motorway going to be completed?


Maybe in 20 years time. Montenegro is spending over 20% of its Annual GDP on that single 40km stretch north of Podgorica ...leaving many many km of Motorway unbuilt as they cannot afford it.


----------



## CrazySerb

Some preliminary negotiations have kicked off about the follow-up section of Bar-Boljare motorway (Matesevo-Andrijevica) at the China-Eastern Europe summit in Budapest...


----------



## CrazySerb

Latest aerial video of Bar-Boljare motorway :rock:


----------



## CrazySerb

Work is underway at night as well...


----------



## CrazySerb

A1..... 



Podgoricanin said:


>


----------



## smokiboy

Very impressive earthworks.


----------



## Amyx

*Moračica, august 2017*


----------



## CrazySerb

*All 16 tunnels will be broken through the summer*
10. 01. 2018.



> The quality of the works on the highway is good and in accordance with the contract, as well as the dynamics of the works done by the director of Monteput, Jonuz Mujević, who expects the priority stock to be completed within the deadline. In China, CRBC, the main contractor, plans this year to break through all the tunnels, complete the bridges and most of the embankments and cuts in the priority block.
> Facebook Share
> "Excavation of all 16 tunnels in the final phase" (Photo: Government of Montenegro)
> 
> Within the framework of Monteputa, a special business unit was formed to upgrade the construction of the priority section of the Smokovac Uvac Matesevo highway.
> 
> "The quality of the works is contributed by all contractors and quality control over the execution of works. Domestic companies are fully executing the contracted works in accordance with the contract and at a high level," said Mujević Pobjeda and underlined that all works planned for the past year were successfully brought to an end. He added that all works were accompanied by planned withdrawal and spending of funds.
> 
> "The cooperation between Monteput and the main contractor, the Chinese company CRBC, is correct, within the framework of the contract of defined relationships. Cooperation is also good with other participants in the execution of works and supervision." We have no special unsolvable problems, "said Mujevic. Each site has some problems that are resolved on daily communication.
> 
> "According to the dynamics of the works so far, and especially last year, we can conclude that the contractor is moving within the agreed deadlines, which gives us the right to expect the completion of all works within the foreseen deadline," concluded Mujević.
> 
> From the CRBC Pobjedi said that the excavation of all 16 tunnels is in the final stage.
> 
> "With Vjeternik, which is the longest tunnel with pipes of three and 2.8 thousand meters, it has remained to break another 800 meters, which we expect by the end of April. In the first half of 2018 we are expected to finish the breakthrough on other tunnels, CRBCs said and added that tunneling works were performed simultaneously on the tunnels, while on the bridge Moračica all pillars were completed in the announced deadlines.
> 
> "The development of a zero segment of the span construction has begun, which will connect the pillars, which is a more demanding part of the work than the spill rate, so the expected daily progress is slower, because everything is done at a height above 100 meters," said CRBC representatives.
> 
> The length of the Moračica bridge is 960 meters, and the highest pillar is 180 meters, while the maximum span between the columns is 190 meters.
> 
> "Last year the tunnels of Mrka, Klopot, Vilac and Jabuka Karst were broken and works were started at all facilities. Now the highway is the biggest construction site in Montenegro and one of the larger ones in the region, CRBC said, adding that 70 subcontractors are currently engaged, of which about 85% are Montenegrin companies.
> 
> "We are pleased with their performance and professional attitude towards work," they said from CRBC.
> 
> The construction of the priority section, 41 km long, should be completed in May 2019, and will cost 809 million euros.
> 
> On the highway a total of 3,048 workers were engaged, out of which 1,162 were from Montenegro and the region.
> 
> In December of 2016, we had 1,488 workers. The double increase in the number of engaged in 12 months was a clear indication of an increase in the volume of work they said from the CRBC and added that they plan to increase the number of Chinese and local workers, depending on the needs of the site and the volume of works.


----------



## threo2k

I cant ******* wait to drive on this motorway in the future!!


----------



## mileymc1

Is there a thread for general updates on projects that is happening in *Montenegro?*


----------



## Junkie

EX-YU situation in 2016 including the under construction of 40 km of Bar-Boljare section


----------



## ChrisZwolle

That map is outdated. There are at least 5 or 6 'red' sections that are already in service.


----------



## Junkie

Of course its been two years, but not many sections are open.
Those that are 'open'

Ptuj-Croatian border in SLO
Laktasi-Prnjavor in BiH
Prishtina-Ferizaj (Uroshevac) (Kosovo)
And Cacak-Ljig in SRB

In 2018 we are expecting
Demir Kapija-Smokvica in MKD
Miladinovci-Stip in MKD
Prnjavor-Doboj in BiH

and possibly the whole corridors in Serbia finally (E75 & E80), but I think in early 2019


----------



## CrazySerb

Winter? Meh. Night? Whatever.
Highway towards Serbia....full speed ahead :cheers:


----------



## JaSamKralj

Junkie said:


> EX-YU situation in 2016 including the under construction of 40 km of Bar-Boljare section



Here is the updated version from October last year.


----------



## mimisal7

*Better way*

On Friday I'll cross Montenegro from Albania in order to visit Dubrovnik.
Which way is better?
i)from coast road (Bar-Budva-Herceg Novi)
or
ii)from Podgorica-Danilovgrad-Niksic-Trbinje(BiH)


----------



## YLLIRICON

Are there any plans for a motorway from the Croatian Border (Herceg Novi) to the Albanian Border (Ulcinje)


----------



## FiveYears

mimisal7 said:


> On Friday I'll cross Montenegro from Albania in order to visit Dubrovnik.
> Which way is better?
> i)from coast road (Bar-Budva-Herceg Novi)
> or
> ii)from Podgorica-Danilovgrad-Niksic-Trbinje(BiH)


Second one is a bit longer, but faster. Additional problem on second route could be one border crossing more


----------



## Дisiдent

YLLIRICON said:


> Are there any plans for a motorway from the Croatian Border (Herceg Novi) to the Albanian Border (Ulcinje)


"Adriatic–Ionian motorway" is planned, but will go from Albanian border north of Skadar lake towards Trebinje in Bosnia (blue on the map).


----------



## stickedy

mimisal7 said:


> On Friday I'll cross Montenegro from Albania in order to visit Dubrovnik.
> Which way is better?
> i)from coast road (Bar-Budva-Herceg Novi)
> or
> ii)from Podgorica-Danilovgrad-Niksic-Trbinje(BiH)


At this time of the year it doesn't matter, there's no traffic. You can freely choose if you like to travel along the sea or inside the country.


----------



## stickedy

YLLIRICON said:


> Are there any plans for a motorway from the Croatian Border (Herceg Novi) to the Albanian Border (Ulcinje)


There's plan for a 2x2 or 1x1 expressway along the coast including a bridge over verige street. You can see on the posted map above. But don't expect anything in the next years.

First thing will be the bridge... But for now, the motorway to Serbia (and after that down to Bar) is a priority.


----------



## CrazySerb

Promo video by a French subcontractor...


----------



## CrazySerb

Saturday, February 17, 2018 | 14:51

*Breaking up another tunnel on the Bar-Boljare highway by the end of February 2018*



> On the Bar-Boljare highway, concluding with the first week of February, excavation works and primary tunnel substructures in the length of 26.2 kilometers were completed.
> 
> That is 75% of the total length of all tunnels on the priority section Smokovac-Uvac-Mateševo, which is being built by the Chinese company China Road and Bridge Construction (CRBC).
> 
> According to the data of the Ministry of Transport and Maritime Affairs, to which the Weekend newspaper had insight, the works took place in January on the entire stake, although the weaker intensity was due to New Year holidays and unfavorable weather conditions.
> 
> - Works on breaking four tunnels have been completed, and during the course of February, a break through the tunnel Mala graba is expected, with a total length of 3,727 meters. The tunnel is located in the third section, near Verusho - it is stated in the data of the Ministry.
> 
> Weather disturbances particularly affected the intensity of works on bridges and the open route, but in spite of this, it is expected that construction of the bridge structure of the bridge Moračica, the most demanding facility of the priority section of the highway, is expected to be shortened.
> 
> On the route of the 41 km long highway, the construction of 20 bridges is planned. The works are currently performed on 15 bridges, of varying intensity.
> 
> When it comes to tunnels, which have 16 on the priority section, four of them - Jabuka Karst, Klopot, Vilac and Mrke, have been completely broken by now, while the Little Grass will be fifth.


----------



## Junkie

Western Balkans by 2040 (Amateur map)

The toughest section is the 'Adriatic-Ionian highway' that should pass thru Montenegro.


----------



## CrazySerb

It wasn't widely reported but it has to be noted - a third Chinese worker has died on the job while building our highway hno:

Once all is said & done, we really must consider building these heroes a monument, considering how much of their sweat & blood has gone into the country's most crucial infrastructure project.


----------



## Arnorian

It would be better to implement European work safety regulations. The Chinese ones are obviously lax.


----------



## keber

^^ That is Balkans, they rather build statues of heroes instead addressing real problems.


----------



## Junkie

keber said:


> ^^ That is Balkans, they rather build statues of heroes instead addressing real problems.


Recently we saw dead workers in Italy or elsewhere. Why do you think the Balkan is the only example in civilized Europe?


----------



## keber

I dind't say that, dead workers can be everywhere. But people on construction yards die almost always because of inadequate safety procedures. As a civil engineer that is often on large construction sites, I can see that Balkan countries are still far behind in this sense (much behind Russia too, not just EU).


----------



## Namibija

keber said:


> I dind't say that, dead workers can be everywhere. But people on construction yards die almost always because of inadequate safety procedures. As a civil engineer that is often on large construction sites, I can see that Balkan countries are still far behind in this sense (much behind Russia too, not just EU).


After 175 kilometers of constructed motorways + 25 in construction within 15 years, Bosnia and Herzegovina had one case of death on construction site.

News like this one are pretty much rare on exYu construction sites, mining tragedies are more often.

This has nothing to do with Montenegro and their safety standards, Chinese company clearly doesn't respect it's workers so they lost three of their workers within two years of work on this project.

I'm supporting the idea of making some monument to these people who lost their lives far away for home, constructing first motorway in Montenegro.


----------



## threo2k

What is the current status of Bar-Boljare motorway? Could someone draw a map with different section and completion dates of these?


----------



## Junkie

keber said:


> I dind't say that, dead workers can be everywhere. But people on construction yards die almost always because of inadequate safety procedures. As a civil engineer that is often on large construction sites, I can see that Balkan countries are still far behind in this sense (much behind Russia too, not just EU).


I don't want to underestimate your profession, but saying that Russia is much advanced in safety during construction works compared to Macedonia, Serbia or even BiH and Albania is a farce.

And btw the 'statues of heroes' as you call them have no place in this thread.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

threo2k said:


> What is the current status of Bar-Boljare motorway? Could someone draw a map with different section and completion dates of these?


Google Earth has a pretty good overview of the motorway on its August 2017 imagery. You can see almost the entire motorway U/C between north of Podgorica and near Mateševo.


----------



## CrazySerb

*Markovic asks with the Chinese about the second two sections of the highway*

Marija Mirjačić



> Prime Minister Dusko Markovic should meet tomorrow with leaders of Chinese CRBC companies and Chinese Eksim Bank to discuss the further construction of the highway Mateševo-Andrijevica-Boljare.
> 
> The Prime Minister in parliament today said that the construction of a priority stake from Smokovec to Matešev will take place with the expected dynamics and that he believes that the new motorway will soon connect Montenegro with Serbia and the countries of South East Europe.
> 
> "Serbia needs to sign CRBC's contract for financing the whole section of the freeway to the border with Montenegro, and I'm coming to the CRBC and Eksim bank leadership tomorrow," Markovic said.
> 
> Markovic's DPS club raised the question that Montenegro could count on secure financial support for the priority projects presented at the London-based Western Balkans Summit organized by the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development (EBRD).
> 
> The prime minister explained that three priority projects were presented at the summit: the Adriatic-Ionian highway, the Adriatic-Ionian gas pipeline, and the expansion of the railway infrastructure, and that financial assistance is certain.


----------



## sponge_bob

stickedy said:


> Of course, maybe half-profile or 1+1 expressway would have been an option to safe money..


It was the _only_ option to save money and you would have built a much longer 1+1 expressway towards the Serbian border for the same price. 

Serbia itself has not quite jumped at the idea of completing a motorway at their end either. They will have 100km left to do after a project to start soon, bypassing Cacak is completed. 

Their initial estimate is that this 100km will cost €1.5bn or €15m a km, I fear it will cost more like €2.5bn instead. They agreed to give the Chinese €50m to come up with a design and a cost estimate. 

Even if the much richer and larger Serbia does spend €1.5-2.5bn to build such a road there will still be a 100km+ gap between the new Montenegrin motorway and the Serbian border and it would cost around the same to fill that gap as it would to build the Serbian road. 

My opinion is that the 200km motorway gap between the Montenegrin and Serbian motorway networks will only be sorted after both join the EU in the future. Montenegro has already spent 25% of GDP on the current project, all borrowed of course.


----------



## sponge_bob

Now lets do the demand side. 

Looking at the long motorway gap between Ioannina in Greece and Neum on the coast of Bosnia the total population of that, frankly, rather isolated part of Europe _is much less than 4m people_, and most of them are in Albania. 

There are 3 separate _new_ motorway plans to connect this isolate of less than 4m people. 

1. Bosnia plans a motorway Sarajevo-Mostar , they cannot afford to build this very quickly so they are not doing great at it. 
2. Serbia/Montenegro plan Belgrade- Bar. 
3. Serbia also plans a new motorway from Nis to Pristina which is the easiest one and the one nearest completion of the 3 to my mind (and the only one with some EU funding) . It is also the cheapest of the 3 per km, at around €10m. That will bring a motorway, from Budapest or Vienna, to within 20km of the Adriatic south of Shkoder. 

Then everybody (except Serbia) is talking on occasion about 4.

4. The Ionian Motorway. Only Albania has built a bit of that so far. 

To my mind, with a population of barely *3.5m people* living all the way from north of Dubrovnik to Ioannina, there is no business case for one of those 'trans Dinaric' roads at all and if 1 to 3 are built then building 4 will be near impossible and for many reasons. 

Had everyone met in a room, many years ago, and agreed on one Transdinaric and one coastal motorway that would probably have been Belgrade-Bar (with EU funding etc) . 

But as we know that did not happen. Pity.


----------



## belerophon

Well yes, of course it is true that half profile means no save overturning. But it would still add one street to the one already there and divide local traffic from other. Going up (north) would still be easier for heavy trucks and there would be no villages. Overturning would be possible on sections outside of tunnels only. The tunnels could be doubled later where necessary, starting with the shorter ones etc. Just a guess: The tunnels amount for half of the length, but for 3/4 of the cost. This means if you build the full road outside of the tunnel, but only one tube of all tunnels you will save 37,5% of the cost still. Just estimates, you could put in other numbers... 

Reducing design speed is something not to correct later instead, but would have reduced cost even more. It makes the road longer of course, so its not so useful if it does not change the need for tunnels. But if you could make them shorter, it is very useful. I would guess, that using all this options would have reduced the cost by half... 

Of course M6 or M8 are not similar. And inside of the gorge was no possibility of any similar upgrade, but at a new trajectory there would have been possibilities. 

See with the now finished part the Andrijevica region is still far from anywhere. If it would have been possible to reach there with the same amount of money... Not speaking of some bypasses or a bridge at Kamenari/Lepetane... Of course it must be high to let ships through, but its between 400 and 600m wide, thats nothing nowadays.


----------



## sponge_bob

belerophon said:


> Well yes, of course it is true that half profile means no save overturning.


No Safe Overtaking. Actually no _guaranteed_ safe overtaking. You are, of course, correct overall. 

But the gradients and curves are pretty even on half profile so you don't get stuck behind trucks on long twisting climbs at 30kph. The traffic can usually manage 70-80kph averages, even trucks and buses.


----------



## Eulanthe

sponge_bob said:


> Now lets do the demand side.
> 
> Looking at the long motorway gap between Ioannina in Greece and Neum on the coast of Bosnia the total population of that, frankly, rather isolated part of Europe _is much less than 4m people_, and most of them are in Albania.


It is isolated, but it's also crowded with tourism and tourist developments. The problem is that they don't seem to be speaking to each other - a motorway through BiH leading to Trebinje and onwards to MNE makes zero sense, because that route is completely isolated and won't be used by anything other than long distance transit, and there's not much of that.

What should have been done was an agreement to build the easy sections (with EU financing!) between Neum and Tirana, which would at least ease the misery during summer a bit. For instance, it wouldn't be difficult to build a motorway from Tivat Airport/Kotor to Budva. There's plenty of space in Tivat Polje, and it would give some relief for the holiday traffic heading to/from Tivat Airport. 

When you look at the map, it's actually not far from Neum to Budva - only 168km. Yet it takes 4-5 hours in summer, which is ridiculous.


----------



## MichiH

I think a single carriageway of a future motorway ("half-profile motorway") is good enough to be marked 2+1. If you separate the opposite lanes, you have a quite safe overtaking...


----------



## Arnorian




----------



## Arnorian




----------



## MichiH

MichiH said:


> *A1:* Matesevo – Podgorica-North (M2) 41.0km (May 2015 to May 2019) – project – map


To be opened in spring 2020 now.

https://investitor.me/2018/11/28/pr...vac-matesevo-cemo-imati-tek-na-proljece-2020/

https://portalanalitika.me/clanak/3...mjera-prva-dionica-auto-puta-na-proljece-2020


----------



## renroz

I was looking to similiar things but yes! I drove there last september. I found it somehow a bit small. No highways. Charming but sometimes irritating around Kotor/Herceg Novi. Complicated with the amount of busses at the mainroad.


----------



## Zećo




----------



## renroz

Hahaha. Fair enough. I enjoyed it tho. In my rental captur from Croatia left/right and puzzeling. Loved the country, a bit unknown by my western europa inhabitants


----------



## Rebasepoiss

Zećo;157076766 said:


>


Ignoring all the controversy regarding the financing of this project this is going to be one impressive motorway :cheers:


----------



## Rebasepoiss

^^ I was referring to the huge financial burden this project is to Montengro


> *Chinese 'highway to nowhere' haunts Montenegro*
> 
> [...]A Chinese loan for the first phase has sent Montenegro’s debt soaring and forced the government to raise taxes, partially freeze public sector wages and end a benefit for mothers to get its finances in order.
> 
> Despite those measures, Montenegro’s debt is expected to approach 80 percent of gross domestic product (GDP) this year and the International Monetary Fund says the country cannot afford to take on any more debt to finish its ambitious project.
> 
> “There is a big question about how they complete it,” said an EU official who requested anonymity. “Their fiscal space has shrunk enormously. They have strangled themselves. And for the time being this is a highway to nowhere.”[...]


----------



## sponge_bob

CrazySerb said:


> Well, without going into the politics of it (EU vs. China)


He didn't go into the politics. The motorway up north will cost 20% of GDP and no country in all of recorded history has spent 20% of their annual GDP on a 40km motorway. 

Montenegro is unique in that regard, economically. Another 40km at that sort of cost would bankrupt the country. That said there are no cheap and easy options when it comes to building roads in Montenegro.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

$ 47 billion would equate to approximately 10% of Norway's annual nominal GDP. Though it is a long-term project (decades) and will partially be recovered through tolls.


----------



## sponge_bob

CrazySerb said:


> So, unlike Montenegro's highway project, which EU spin masters call "controversial" because its being built with Chinese money?


Norway has a wealth fund which is *200 times bigger than Montenegros entire economy*. They pay cash, Montenegro does not.


----------



## belerophon

It was often tried before, but you can't get stupidity out of a brain by a hammer.


----------



## Zećo




----------



## keber

^^ It is pleasant, if there is no traffic 

In summer it can be quite busy with buses, caravans and tourists that are afraid of squeezing their car further to the road edge - this can also mean occasional reverse driving into hill.
Are there any plans to widen this road? I know it would be difficult construction but it is possible.


----------



## vadimz

stickedy said:


> I don't know of any rest area in the current section.


At least one Rest Area is here (1:32)




Not sure if there are more.


----------



## RobertsPauls

The Wild Boy said:


> This whole thing surprises me that an ex - yugoslav, poor and corrupt country is building a great, amazing and challenging project, and it all seems to go relatively fast.
> Why can't they build like this in my country, or in Romania for example..


In my opinion, Montenegro is spending way too much money on this project.
According to this article on Reuters, the cost of the first 41km section is 951mln Eur, of which 85% (809mln) is Chinese loan. For comparison, GDP of Montenegro in 2019 was around 4,740mln Eur, therefore, the project costing the taxpayers around 20% of country's GDP.
I'm from Latvia, the government just announced a plan to build 1020km of new highways by 2040, the project would cost around 6,000mln Eur (20% of Latvia's GDP, over the next 20 years), and the 1020km of highways would be enough to connect any major city to country's capital. Moreover, many of the sections, currently with 1+1 in Latvia, already exceed 20,000-25,000 AADT. According to the Reuters article, busiest sections of the road currently only reach AADT of 6,000 vehicles, which can easily be handled by 1+1 road.​And the cost to construct the remaining 123km of the highway in Montenegro exceeding 1bln Eur is just insane.

20% of GDP invested in highways in Latvia (over 20 years):








20% of GDP invested in highways in Montenegro (over 4 years):







​


----------



## stickedy

The problem is not the traffic density but the existing road itself. I guess you were not there or drove the existing main road? They basically did everything to make that road as safe and fast as possible, but the challenging topography through Moraca gorge and over the mountains make it impossible to improve that road further - at least for a reasonable price.

An 1x1 expressway would have been an option but since also the motorway is going uphill you have a problem with slow trucks etc. - overtaking in general. Most of the road consist of bridges and tunnels, making a new safe risk if you just build it 1x1. And the saving itself will not be that much, you cannot say it is just half of the money when you bild 1x1 since connection roads would be the same and you also need a 2nd tunnel tube for safety reasons.

Of course it is big money, but in my opinion it's crucial for the further development of Montenegro. It's not just about using the port of Bar better, it's also about connecting the country. Podgorcia - Gusinje or Podgorica - Rozaje is about 3.5 hours drive with car, a lot longer with truck. With the motorway finished to Andrijevica / Berane, this time will shortened to about 1 hour! And the motorway will be tolled, so money is also incoming when it get used.


----------



## The Wild Boy

stickedy said:


> The problem is not the traffic density but the existing road itself. I guess you were not there or drove the existing main road? They basically did everything to make that road as safe and fast as possible, but the challenging topography through Moraca gorge and over the mountains make it impossible to improve that road further - at least for a reasonable price.
> 
> An 1x1 expressway would have been an option but since also the motorway is going uphill you have a problem with slow trucks etc. - overtaking in general. Most of the road consist of bridges and tunnels, making a new safe risk if you just build it 1x1. And the saving itself will not be that much, you cannot say it is just half of the money when you bild 1x1 since connection roads would be the same and you also need a 2nd tunnel tube for safety reasons.
> 
> Of course it is big money, but in my opinion it's crucial for the further development of Montenegro. It's not just about using the port of Bar better, it's also about connecting the country. Podgorcia - Gusinje or Podgorica - Rozaje is about 3.5 hours drive with car, a lot longer with truck. With the motorway finished to Andrijevica / Berane, this time will shortened to about 1 hour! And the motorway will be tolled, so money is also incoming when it get used.


Let's not forget Italians can go from here too, with a ferry and vice versa. Also if Montenegro further develops it's cities that are on the Adriatic sea to attract more tourists, it will be of a big use and the profit from tourism will be further increased.
Let's not forget the proposed Adriatic motorway that is planned to connect Albania, Montenegro, Bosnia, Croatia and Slovenia (all the way to border with Italy).

Honestly I'm sick of western media and people saying that this project is a fail, because it's the Chinese building it.
While the Chinese are trying to build, the western countries are trying to steal more money.
If it was the Americans that were to build this motorway, the western people and media wouldn't have complained...
(Not everyone, only individuals)


----------



## Rebasepoiss

I think the worry isn't about the loan itself but what will happen in case Montenegro fails to repay the loan...I've seen the current road myself as a passenger and it really is bad. Then again, spending 20% of a countries GDP on a 41 km section of road is a very very risky decision.


----------



## stickedy

But what is the alternative then? There is no easier or better route north. And this is the current bottleneck...

The problem of today is that the focus on road construction in Yugoslavian times was to connect Titograd (Podgorica) with Sarajevo and not with Belgrade...


----------



## vadimz

2+2 road helps a lot with maintenance, you can just close half and redirect trafic at anoher one. 1+1 road will be permanently closed because of fixing rockslides, accidents or simple maintenance. Specially serious maintenance works on bridges/tunnels, which can easy take 1 year per unit.


----------



## Namibija

RobertsPauls said:


> In my opinion, Montenegro is spending way too much money on this project.
> 
> According to this article on Reuters, the cost of the first 41km section is 951mln Eur, of which 85% (809mln) is Chinese loan. For comparison, GDP of Montenegro in 2019 was around 4,740mln Eur, therefore, the project costing the taxpayers around 20% of country's GDP.
> 
> I'm from Latvia, the government just announced a plan to build 1020km of new highways by 2040, the project would cost around 6,000mln Eur (20% of Latvia's GDP, over the next 20 years), and the 1020km of highways would be enough to connect any major city to country's capital. Moreover, many of the sections, currently with 1+1 in Latvia, already exceed 20,000-25,000 AADT. According to the
> 
> Reuters article, busiest sections of the road currently only reach AADT of 6,000 vehicles, which can easily be handled by 1+1 road.
> And the cost to construct the remaining 123km of the highway in Montenegro exceeding 1bln Eur is just insane.
> 
> 20% of GDP invested in highways in Latvia (over 20 years):
> 
> 20% of GDP invested in highways in Montenegro (over 4 years):


Dude I lived in Latvia for half a year and I consider it as beautiful country but the tallest peak of your country would be considered as some minor hill in some random Montenegrin village .

Country name of Montenegro, say by itself that country is mountainous, and basically you are comparing almost incomparable road networks.

While tunnel or viaduct is almost science fiction in Baltic Region, in Balkans is so common that our countries are competing, which one will have longer.

So out of 41 kilometres of Smokovac - Uvac - Matesevo section, 6,1 kilometres will be consisted of 20 bridges in total and 17,75 kilometres will be consisted out of 16 tunnels in total as well, so more than half of the section will be consisted of highly expensive objects.

And yeah, let's remind that whole section is a motorway (something that does not exist yet in Latvia) and it is being built in 2x2 format, while 2x2 road format in flat Latvia and Baltic region is more rare in comparison with Balkans, and 2x1 format is more common.

So you are comparing much cheaper flat terrain road network, which is mainly in 1x1 or 2x1 format, to a highly complex motorway being built in mountainous Montenegro.



The Wild Boy said:


> Honestly I'm sick of western media and people saying that this project is a fail, because it's the Chinese building it.
> While the Chinese are trying to build, the western countries are trying to steal more money.
> If it was the Americans that were to build this motorway, the western people and media wouldn't have complained...
> (Not everyone, only individuals)


EBRD is now ready to finance next section Matesevo - Andrijevica, since financing and construction of this section Smokovac - Uvac - Matesevo by Chinese was red alert for Europeans.

I consider their deal with EXIM bank as unfair as well, but what choice did they have in order to launch the motorway construction in their country.


----------



## Eulanthe

stickedy said:


> Of course it is big money, but in my opinion it's crucial for the further development of Montenegro. It's not just about using the port of Bar better, it's also about connecting the country. Podgorcia - Gusinje or Podgorica - Rozaje is about 3.5 hours drive with car, a lot longer with truck. With the motorway finished to Andrijevica / Berane, this time will shortened to about 1 hour! And the motorway will be tolled, so money is also incoming when it get used.


I seem to remember that the same arguments were used when the Sozina tunnel was announced, yet it turned out that the tunnel actually worked financially in the end.


----------



## Kapetan Miki

Latest clip of Montenegro's section of Belgrade-Bar motorway:


----------



## steve5

Podgorica - Tuzi, 1st section (1.6 km) completed in May 2020:









__





Bulevar prema Tuzima


Glavni Grad Podgorica




podgorica.me





Podgorica - Danilovgrad, 15 km, 2020 - 2022:









__





Bulevar prema Danilovgradu


Glavni Grad Podgorica




podgorica.me


----------



## VITORIA MAN

good works


----------



## steve5

Rogami - Spuž, 23.08.2020:





Berane - Kolašin, section Lubnica - Jelovica, 26.08.2020:





Bridge construction on the southwestern bypass of Podgorica:


----------



## Robertkc

Can someone ping where that southwestern bypass of Podgorica is exactly? Thanks in advance.


----------



## steve5

Robertkc said:


> Can someone ping where that southwestern bypass of Podgorica is exactly? Thanks in advance.











Jugozapadna obilaznica | OpenStreetMap


OpenStreetMap is a map of the world, created by people like you and free to use under an open license.




www.openstreetmap.org


----------



## steve5

Southwestern bypass of Podgorica:





Autoput Bar - Boljare, section Veruša - Smokovac:





Podgorica - Danilovgrad, 03.09.2020:


----------



## threo2k

Hopefully I will have the privilege to drive on this road one beautiful day once it is finished!

Massive #respect from an Albanian here!


----------



## steve5

Completed part of the reconstructed section Rogami - Spuž in Vranjske Njive:













Radovi na rekonstrukciji regionalnog puta R-23, dionica Rogami - Spuž | Zvanični sajt kompanije Bemax


Rekonstrukcija regionalnog puta R-23, dionica Rogami – Spuž Dužina saobraćajnice: 4,971 km Zemljani radovi – Iskop: 23.099,35 m3 – urađeno 100% Zemljani radovi – Nasip: 15.039 m3 – urađeno 100% Betonski i armiranobetonski radovi: 7.694,15 m3 – urađeno 100% Asfalterski radovi: 9.840,43 t –...




bemax.me





Podgorica - Danilovgrad, 10.09.2020:





Autoput Bar - Boljare, 15.09.2020:


----------



## steve5

Bridge construction on the southwestern bypass of Podgorica:





Autoput Bar - Boljare, 15.10.2020:


----------



## The Wild Boy

Great work done so far. This is going to be a motorway on the clouds 

Just a question. Since this motorway seems to be really high up in the mountains, what's the highest elevation it teaches? Does it go over 2,000m?


----------



## aldomorning

Le Clerk said:


> I wonder if China has a loan default clause, in which case they could take over the infrastructure as guarantee. And if that's the case, I wonder if it would not be wiser indeed that the EU should assume the debt, and take over the infrastructure instead.


If they control the debt,they control the country(At last politically). 

Despite corruption,i think that in Podgorica politicans are not that stupid for such approach.Another 'problem' is that the moneys through China,Russia and Turkey come very easy,without so many restrictions or 'rules' like Western has.This creates a lot of spaces for doing sh!tty things.

MNE is not a problem in Europe,its a small country with small economy.Problematic will be Hungary,Czech Republic and Serbia.China will strike them hard in the next upcoming 10 years.

EU was good till at 2000's,now it can be called defunct.


----------



## sponge_bob

aldomorning said:


> If they control the debt,they control the country(At last politically).
> Problematic will be Hungary,Czech Republic and Serbia.China will strike them hard in the next upcoming 10 years.
> 
> EU was good till at 2000's,now it can be called defunct.


None of those countries was in serious debt pre covid. Montenegro was.

Montenegro managed to borrow around 80% of GDP mainly to build 60km of motorway that connects a population of at most 600,000 to their capital.


----------



## The Wild Boy

This is not a motorway to nowhere.
Maybe right now yes.

I was in Montenegro, 2014 at Suto more for the summer holiday.

We came from Kosovo, and the road before Bar was very narrow, it was a pain to drive on to.

We took a boat trip to Budva through the Adriatic sea, and the boat driver told us how there were many hotels on the coastline, how the Chinese and many other countries invested money here, and how Montenegro would become the next "Miami" in 20 years.

But all i could really see was run down Hotels, Cranes just sitting there catching dust, many failed projects and what not.

It's sad that no government has really cared and invested in Tourism. Montenegro has the Adriatic sea, and it can make loads of money. Just look at Croatia and Slovenia. They are making millions from Tourism.

If Montenegro had politicians with visions and mind, they would've paid those loans by profiting from Tourism, but with corrupt governments and politicians, Montenegro is on the way to nowhere and it might end up in a crisis similar to the one that struck Greece.
Don't put the blame on the Chinese. They are here to do their job, and then get paid. If the government is not able to secure money for such projects, then it should not even bother with those road projects.

Change, change needs to happen, and Montenegro needs to try and invest more in tourism so they can profit, and then have money to build road projects. But saddly, politicians do not care about that and only want to steal some more money.


Btw, Serbia and other countries won't be struck hard because at least those countries can somehow secure money to pay those loans.

In the case of Montenegro, if they didn't take the Belt and Road project, then securing funds from EU and having other companies from Europe build the roads would be more expensive. Or even trying to find a local company from Montenegro that has the capacity, knowledge and skills to build those roads.

Chinese on the other hand have built dozens of roads across their country and over the world, so they have plenty of experience.

Edit: And also, i would suggest they build the Montenegro - Bar section after they finish the existing under construction motorway, so that they can connect the capital with the Adriatic coast. This could improve tourism by a lot. People could come by plane, land at Podgorica then take the motorway to the Adriatic coastline. And this would also increase and stimulate the cargo transport from the Port of Bar. That section would turn out more profitable, and if they keep the tolls on Tunnel Sozina as well then they can make even more money. I'd assume that traffic towards Serbia would be less than Montenegro - Bar.


----------



## smokiboy

I assume by Montenegro - Bar you mean Podgorica - Bar.

Podgorica - Boljare (Serbian Border) is also important because the existing road is can be dangerous and some sections are in need of rehabilitation. The current motorway construction ends near Mateševo, and should be completed by Autumn, I think. I believe the greatest number of tourists are from Serbia, and most of them come by automobile. So it is vital for MNE to connect with their biggest tourist market, (as well as commercial) with a full motorway. Serbian is planning to connect their A2 to MNE in the coming years, perhaps even within 5-6 years.


----------



## The Wild Boy

smokiboy said:


> I assume by Montenegro - Bar you mean Podgorica - Bar.
> 
> Podgorica - Boljare (Serbian Border) is also important because the existing road is can be dangerous and some sections are in need of rehabilitation. The current motorway construction ends near Mateševo, and should be completed by Autumn, I think. I believe the greatest number of tourists are from Serbia, and most of them come by automobile. So it is vital for MNE to connect with their biggest tourist market, (as well as commercial) with a full motorway. Serbian is planning to connect their A2 to MNE in the coming years, perhaps even within 5-6 years.


Yes, but from a neutral point Podgorica - Bar would be more profitable, because:
Port of Bar
Podgorica Airport, so tourists for other countries could take the motorway to the coastline

And also improving the coastline, tourism and trying the best to bring as many tourists as possible (not talking about Serbian tourists), so that Montenegro can profit more.
That way, the money you make from tourism can go towards road projects, loans could be paid, and no more having to rely on taking loans. Montenegro can become a richer country, the solution is in front of the nose but politicians and the government clearly can't see what's in front of their nose...


----------



## Arnorian

Serbia is blindly pushing with the plan to finish the A2 to the border at a cost of 1.6bn € (likely more), when on the other side of the border there is a slim prospect of even starting Mateševo-Andrijevica.


----------



## stickedy

That does not really matter: Serbia and Montenegro are not creating a new connection, they upgrade and hugely improve an existing one! So building the part in Serbia is helping to improve the connection even when the part in Montenegro to Matesevo will not be finished. But, the project in Serbia will also not be finished in 6 month, there will enough time on both sites of the border


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Aren't the chances for any extension of the motorway very slim, given the huge financial burden of constructing the first segment to Mateševo?

The next stage from Mateševo to Andrijevica is equally challenging.


----------



## Arnorian

stickedy said:


> That does not really matter: Serbia and Montenegro are not creating a new connection, they upgrade and hugely improve an existing one! So building the part in Serbia is helping to improve the connection even when the part in Montenegro to Matesevo will not be finished. But, the project in Serbia will also not be finished in 6 month, there will enough time on both sites of the border


It matters because the place where the Serbian side ends has no roads on the Montenegrin side, and no suitable roads on the Serbian side to connect it to the existing road network. And the terrain is very rough. The minimum is the blue section in Montenegro to make the motorway in Serbia usable. The alternative for driving would be to exit at Sjenica and take a long detour on winding mountain roads, which would make the route used at the present faster.









Here's a wider view. The A2 (including the U/C section to Požega) and the expressway to Mateševo in red. Existing road in yellow. Missing part of A2 in Serbia in blue. Detour I was talking about in green. Požega-Mačkat section of the Požega-Kotroman expressway that is also planned, and which will impart the travel time on the existing road in magenta.


----------



## sponge_bob

Correct me if I am wrong on any of these 4 points here.

1. The 2 red bits in Arnorians map linked below are motorway under construction _right now _in Serbia and Montenegro.
2. The GAP between the 2 red bits will be AT LEAST 200km through Dinaric Alps.
3. 200km of full motorway through Dinaric Alps will cost $30m a km even if the Chinese build it. = $6bn
4. $6bn is over 10% of the combined annual GDP of both Serbia and Montenegro. It would all be borrowed money.



Arnorian said:


> View attachment 1293576


----------



## Arnorian

sponge_bob said:


> Correct me if I am wrong on any of these 4 points here.
> 
> 1. The 2 red bits in Arnorians map linked below are motorway under construction _right now _in Serbia and Montenegro.
> 2. The GAP between the 2 red bits will be AT LEAST 200km through Dinaric Alps.
> 3. 200km of full motorway through Dinaric Alps will cost $30m a km even if the Chinese build it. = $6bn
> 4. $6bn is over 10% of the combined annual GDP of both Serbia and Montenegro. It would all be borrowed money.


1. Correct.
2. Yes, 150 km in Serbia, and 75 km in Montenegro.
3. The missing part in Serbia is estimated at 1.6bn.


----------



## Adrian.02

Arnorian said:


> Here's a wider view. The A2 (including the U/C section to Požega) and the expressway to Mateševo in red. Existing road in yellow. Missing part of A2 in Serbia in blue. Detour I was talking about in green. Požega-Mačkat section of the Požega-Kotroman expressway that is also planned, and which will impart the travel time on the existing road in magenta.
> View attachment 1293576


The detour could also be taken easily via Novi Pazar and into Montenegro at Rožaje b.c.p.
But, i do not know if that route is decent enough, road Quality-wise.


----------



## sponge_bob

Arnorian said:


> 150 km in Serbia The missing part in Serbia is estimated at 1.6bn.


$10.5m a km. That is what a dead flat motorway would cost in most of Europe. 

Mountain motorways cost $40-50m a km usually .....which is what the Chinese bid in Romania recently for a mountain section of their A1. €400m for 9.9km and everyone else bid higher than that.

The current bit in Montenegro is costing at least $20m a km (nobody seems sure how much) so $30m a km before borrowing costs and the currency risk is a fair enough estimate if you ask me.


----------



## Arnorian

Adrian.02 said:


> The detour could also be taken easily via Novi Pazar and into Montenegro at Rožaje b.c.p.
> But, i do not know if that route is decent enough, road Quality-wise.


----------



## Arnorian

sponge_bob said:


> $10.5m a km. That is what a dead flat motorway would cost in most of Europe.
> 
> Mountain motorways cost $40-50m a km usually .....which is what the Chinese bid in Romania recently for a mountain section of their A1. €400m for 9.9km and everyone else bid higher than that.
> 
> The current bit in Montenegro is costing at least $20m a km (nobody seems sure how much) so $30m a km before borrowing costs and the currency risk is a fair enough estimate if you ask me.


I'm not sure what would a realistic the cost per km be.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Don't forget corruption, money laundering that will increase price by at least 500m Eur more.


----------



## Dikan011

This month should finally see completion of the 2,8km Bjelasica mountain tunnel - company building it, Bosnia's Euro-Asfalt encountered massive problems with underground water - part of a ~50 million euro roadworks project meant to shorten journey between towns of Kolasin & Berane by as much as 40 minutes.

The entire section is due for completion by the end of 2021.

Older video:


----------



## stickedy

Adrian.02 said:


> The detour could also be taken easily via Novi Pazar and into Montenegro at Rožaje b.c.p.
> But, i do not know if that route is decent enough, road Quality-wise.


Exactly! That road is fine. And as you can see above my post, Montenegro already builds a new connection between Kolasin and Berane.

But beside of that, before the the motorway in Serbia will reach Sjenica - and it's not that this will happen next year, in my opinion 5 years at least! - there is enough time to either build Kolasin - Andrijevica or the part from the border to Zaton to connect the Serbian motorway with the Montenegrin road system. They are not idiots in Montenegro, they actually know what they are doing.

Btw: the terrain between Zaton and the border is not that hard! Of course also not flat terrain but not comparable to Podgorica-Matesevo.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Dikan011 said:


> This month should finally see completion of the 2,8km Bjelasica mountain tunnel


Interesting, I wasn't aware of this project. This would significantly improve travel times between Kolašin and Berane. Currently Google Maps indicates a travel time of 34 minutes between both tunnel portals, which would be reduced to just a few minutes. It also looks like they built a new ski resort there.

I wonder though, this is roughly in the same corridor as the motorway would run from Mateševo to Andrijevica, which is only some 10 kilometers to the south and would seemingly also require extensive tunneling. Wouldn't this undermine the economic viability of the motorway tunnel, with Kolašin - Berane traffic likely not using it?


----------



## Dikan011

Apparently, these were taken today....Klisura tunnel, Kolasin-Berane project:

Some smartass would now say Montenegro has a new tourist attraction on its hands.


----------



## kokomo

An article (in Spanish, although pics are cute) appeared on a local newspaper:

*In photos: how is the highway that goes to nowhere and costed USD 1 Bn*









En fotos: cómo es la autopista que no llega a ningún lado y costó mil millones de dólares


Tras seis años de obras, el tranquilo pueblO de Matesevo constituye el improbable final de una de las rutas más caras del mundo




www.lanacion.com.ar


----------



## Le Clerk

An article in Italian says that China may claim part of Montenegro’s territory in case the country defaults on due payment in July. And Montenegro does not have the money to pay the July installment. IMO the EU should step in and prevent China from taking over land from Montenegro.









Montenegro, la monumentale autostrada 'cinese' rischia di far fallire lo Stato balcanico


Un progetto faraonico: un’autostrada di 130 km per collegare il porto montenegrino di Bar con il confine serbo, attraverso gallerie e viadotti monumentali. Il Montenegro ha speso 1 miliardo di dollari in sei anni, ma al momento sono stati realizzati solo 41 km di strada. L’opera è stata...




video.repubblica.it


----------



## atlantis.

Le Clerk said:


> An article in Italian says that China may claim part of Montenegro’s territory in case the country defaults on due payment in July.


That’s not how anything works.


----------



## Le Clerk

atlantis. said:


> That’s not how anything works.


That is what the Italian article claims. But is it false what La Republica says? They are a serious journal BTW.


----------



## Le Clerk

kokomo said:


> An article (in Spanish, although pics are cute) appeared on a local newspaper:
> 
> *In photos: how is the highway that goes to nowhere and costed USD 1 Bn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En fotos: cómo es la autopista que no llega a ningún lado y costó mil millones de dólares
> 
> 
> Tras seis años de obras, el tranquilo pueblO de Matesevo constituye el improbable final de una de las rutas más caras del mundo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lanacion.com.ar


it is a spectacular piece of infrastructure indeed.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There is some debate whether China could make some claims on the port of Bar. They apparently did this with Hambantota in Sri Lanka and Gwadar in Pakistan. China aspires to have a blue-water navy, but it needs refueling / restocking locations across the world to achieve that. The purely economic interest of China in Montenegro is likely minimal, this project is gigantic on a Montenegrin or even European scale, but motorways like these are opened in China almost every few weeks.


----------



## atlantis.

Le Clerk said:


> That is what the Italian article claims. But is it false what La Republica says? They are a serious journal BTW.


I don’t speak Italian, so I can’t comment on the details in the article. However, there is no circumstance where a country’s debt payment can be enforced by seizing territory. 

I have never heard of this happening and there is no international law under which this is permissible. 

If this was actually a thing, half of Italy would be German at this time, given how much debt Italy owes.


----------



## Le Clerk

ChrisZwolle said:


> There is some debate whether China could make some claims on the port of Bar. They apparently did this with Hambantota in Sri Lanka and Gwadar in Pakistan. China aspires to have a blue-water navy, but it needs refueling / restocking locations across the world to achieve that. The purely economic interest of China in Montenegro is likely minimal, this project is gigantic on a Montenegrin or even European scale, but motorways like these are opened in China almost every few weeks.


this is very worrisome indeed. If that is the case, it is then even more imperative that the EU should step in to prevent such escalation in its backyard. I do not think anyone would want a fully fledged China naval base in Adriatic.


----------



## Le Clerk

atlantis. said:


> I don’t speak Italian, so I can’t comment on the details in the article. However, there is no circumstance where a country’s debt payment can be enforced by seizing territory.
> 
> I have never heard of this happening and there is no international law under which this is permissible.
> 
> If this was actually a thing, half of Italy would be German at this time, given how much debt Italy owes.


Chinese loans are very particular and aggressive in case of default. There have been many articles on that. These sanctions for default are very different than what any other creditor could ask for. And they are very opaque. Did anyone see the financing contract BTW?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

There is disagreement whether the 'debt trap diplomacy' is real or exaggerated. However it is clear that Chinese funded projects are saddling countries up with unsustainable levels of debt, making them liable to China. There is a typical m.o. where Chinese banks finance projects built by Chinese state-owned companies with Chinese workers. Usually for projects that most national or western banks would consider risky or financially not feasible.

Inside the EU and Norway there are some contracts awarded to Chinese construction companies, however these do not use Chinese financing.


----------



## kokomo

atlantis. said:


> I don’t speak Italian, so I can’t comment on the details in the article.


Spanish  
Use Chrome translator


----------



## Adrian.02

kokomo said:


> Spanish
> Use Chrome translator


The article posted by @LeClerk is in fact in italian


----------



## Le Clerk

Yeah, it is in Italian and for a Romanian it is very easy to understand, even without any lessons in Italian.


----------



## atlantis.

kokomo said:


> Spanish
> Use Chrome translator


So, using Google translator from Italian, the article states that "there are even fears that in the event of insolvency China may claim part of its national territory from Montenegro to manage it".

So, there is no explanation why it would work that way, or even a claim that it is possible. It just says that "there are fears". 

There are also people who are afraid of goblins, but that doesn't make goblins a real thing.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

atlantis. said:


> So, there is no explanation why it would work that way, or even a claim that it is possible. It just says that "there are fears".


Imho this is typical current-day journalism: rewriting other journalists, it's a huge echo chamber. The same goes for the term 'debt-trap diplomacy', which didn't saw more widespread media usage until recent years, while this practice has been going on for much longer. It's a bit hyped or exaggerated. If you repeat it long enough, people believe it is true or it loses its nuances.

However these institutions like Exim are state-owned entities, and thus de-facto a direct arm of the Chinese Communist Party, which could make the situation different than a liability to a private bank from Europe.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Don't worry, the politicians will give money from their pockets that they stole from the people. Someone will have to pull out such a move, and i don't think China could just take a territory from Montenegro. That's not how things work...
Unless if that's what they want, then prepare for a, war?

All jokes aside, they will probably accomplish a deal. Maybe the politicians will be kind and give from some of their money, or as you guys said, selling the port to the Chinese could be another viable option.

In any case, i wonder how will they secure funds for the next motorway projects, given that they had a tough time with this one. They might have to postpone for another 5 years (by then hopefully Montenegro gets out of debt) when Montenegro will have enough funds to secure another motorway project. 

Sucks that the politicians stole all the money from the already poor population, and now they have nothing to repay that loan, and have to beg other countries... they shouldn't have started this motorway in the first place if they knew that they wouldn't have enough money to repay the loan. China is not a player to joke with. It's either you do it, or you loose badly.


----------



## Le Clerk

atlantis. said:


> So, using Google translator from Italian, the article states that "there are even fears that in the event of insolvency China may claim part of its national territory from Montenegro to manage it".
> 
> So, there is no explanation why it would work that way, or even a claim that it is possible. It just says that "there are fears".
> 
> There are also people who are afraid of goblins, but that doesn't make goblins a real thing.


maybe the La Republica piece is not that extensive, but at an easy glance on Google, you can find many credible source in the same vein. Here’s from New Eastern Europe:

_Despite the fact that the project was deemed economically unviable by two feasibility studies, Montenegro decided to move forward with it, causing the country’s debt-to-GDP ratio to peak at 105 per cent of GDP in 2020, compared to 79 percent in 2019.

China currently holds around one-quarter of Montenegro’s total debt. If Montenegro defaults on its loan, the contract for the road project gives China the right to access and control land and assets as collateral._










Montenegro, the first victim of China’s debt-trap diplomacy - New Eastern Europe - A bimonthly news magazine dedicated to Central and Eastern European affairs


As Montenegro struggles to stay afloat financially having to repay a large Chinese loan, the EU refuses to help Montenegro, providing an excellent opportunity for China to get more than a foothold in the country.




neweasterneurope.eu





The problem is that no one has seen the contract to confirm such sanctions for default, as these contracts are draconian confidential. Probably the information has been leaked by people inside the government of Montenegro.


----------



## Le Clerk

BTW, the EU Parliament confirms that the sanction for default on loan could be access to the territory of Montenegro.









Parliamentary question | Chinese loan and indebtedness of Montenegro | E-000942/2020 | European Parliament


Question for written answer E-000942/2020 to the Commission Rule 138 Dominique Bilde (ID)




www.europarl.europa.eu


----------



## stickedy

No, that was just a question of a member of parliament to the Commission. Just because somebody used this in a question does not mean that it is correct. The answer would be interesting...

Edit: Ah, here it is: Answer for question E-000942/20



> In its ERP of January 2020, Montenegro projects a decrease of public expenditure as of 2021, accompanied by budget surpluses, in large part reflecting the completion of the first section of the highway in 2020. In this baseline scenario, the public debt-to-Gross Domestic Product (GDP) ratio would decline rapidly in the next two years, to reach 62.5% of GDP at the end of 2022.
> 
> Until recently, the country’s debt refinancing risks appeared low, as favourable market conditions in 2019 were used by the government to secure deposits to cover the country’s financing needs for the next two years. However, Montenegro’s fiscal position is expected to substantially deteriorate due to the impact of the coronavirus crisis. Therefore, the Commission is following the issue closely.


Nothing about access to land though.


----------



## atlantis.

Even if there was a contract like that (not saying there is), it would not be enforceable. Montenegro can deny China access to its territory and China would have no recourse to enforce it.


----------



## Dikan011

Today's update :


----------



## Eulanthe

Nac. Park. Šumice said:


> Wait, I did not understand entirely the type of arrangement that was made. It says it is a "hedge" arrangement, is that a currency swap or did they sell part of their debt or did they agree on an investment for the sake of mitigating risk and fluctuation. Its confusing because Montenegro has no control of their monetary policy as they use the euro, maybe that facilitates swaps?


It's probably some kind of package where Montenegro will buy dollars at a set price for Euro. The fact that three banks are involved suggests that they're part of an existing commercial agreement between EU and US banks to buy and sell Euro/dollars. From what I understand, Montenegro isn't allowed to simply refinance the Chinese loan, so this is providing them with a stable source of dollars without currency exchange rate risks. 

The fact that the last government negotiated a deal to take a loan in USD while they earn in EUR rather says it all...




Dikan011 said:


> Terrain is insane, just the Budva bypass will cost 250-300 million euros. Verige bridge (or tunnel) another similar sum.


It's why I don't think the coastal expressway will happen anytime soon. Perhaps Tivat Airport-Budva, but no more.


----------



## Dikan011

Much cheaper, 20 million euro Podgorica-Danilovgrad blvd. project:


----------



## Neven1965

There is no ditching, just it will wait for Bosnia section to make much sense. The littoral was planned 20 years ago, when Verige bridge was designed. It definitively makes sense to upgrade at least some parts of the littoral, since it is usually clogged up in the summer.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Neven1965 said:


> There is no ditching, just it will wait for Bosnia section to make much sense. The littoral was planned 20 years ago, when Verige bridge was designed. It definitively makes sense to upgrade at least some parts of the littoral, since it is usually clogged up in the summer.


And Bosnia won't build a useless motorway without Montenegro doing it's part, plus if Montenegro enters EU most traffic will go Montenegro - Croatia, and a Montenegro - Bosnia motorway won't make any sense. I explained more on this in the Bosnian thread for roads.


----------



## Al3XaNd4R




----------



## Dikan011

So it seems like all the "well-wishers" have quieted down - Montenegro's tourist season in full swing, numbers have largely recovered to pre-Covid levels (85-90%). In my hometown, the tourist numbers are said to even 3-5% greater than in the record 2019 year.

First installment of Chinese motorway loan has been paid in July, and new projects will start as soon as the tourist season is over - Chinese firms have submitted the lowest bids for work on modernization & overhaul of Jaz-Tivat road:



> *EBRD allocates 15m EUR for boulevard from Jaz to Tivat - Four lanes and 12 roundabouts planned for 16 kilometers *
> 
> The European Bank for Reconstruction and Development (EBRD) has set aside 15m euros to finance the reconstruction of the road from Tivat to Jaz Beach near Budva, a project that has been awaited for years and will solve one of the biggest traffic problems in Boka and beyond. According to the head of the EBRD for Montenegro, Jaap Sprey, the road will develop from the current two into four boulevard-type lanes and will enable easier and faster connections on the busiest route in the country, connecting two key tourist cities on the Montenegrin coast. - The project will increase the resilience of the road network to climate change by introducing climate resilience measures. These include measures to avoid erosion and landslides, increase drainage capacity, strengthen embankments, change the design of the bridge, etc. - stated Sprey in a post on LinkedIn.
> 
> The reconstruction includes the construction of 16 kilometers of four-lane road with 12 roundabouts, and the parallel installation of a 15-kilometer-long second pipeline for the needs of the company Regionalni vodovod, between Jaz and the entrance to Tivat.
> 
> *The cheapest offer of the Chinese - 35.2 million EUR net*
> 
> A total of five offers from domestic and foreign companies arrived at the tender of the Traffic Administration for the reconstruction of the main road into a boulevard-type road, on the stretch from Tivat Airport to Jaz.
> 
> The cheapest offer, according to the report from their public opening, was given by the Chinese company China Civil Engineering Construction Corporation (CCECC) from Beijing, which is asking for 35.2m EUR, or 42.59 million with VAT.
> 
> Another favorable offer is also the Chinese state-owned construction company China State Construction Engineering Corporation (CSCEC), which also has domestic partners among construction companies in Montenegro. They are asking for EUR 43.67 million or EUR 52.84 million, including VAT, for this job.
> 
> A consortium of Green Line General Trading and Contracting and Salillari Limited from Kuwait offered a price of 47.06 million and 56.94 million euros, including VAT.
> 
> The consortium consisting of the Austrian Strabag and the company Bemax from Podgorica is asking for EUR 48.48 million for these works, ie EUR 58.66 million with VAT.
> 
> The most expensive offer is from a Turkish consortium consisting of the companies ANT and Yuksel Insaat from Ankara, which amounts to 67.07, or as much as 81.15m EUR including VAT.


----------



## vadimz

Dikan011 said:


> First installment of Chinese motorway loan has been paid in July, and new projects will start as soon as the tourist season is over - Chinese firms have submitted the lowest bids for work on modernization & overhaul of Jaz-Tivat road:


What is the project state? I mean is technical project ready or not? When do you expect them to start?


----------



## Dikan011

Yes, of course, everything is ready, just waiting for tourist season to wrap-up.



> *The beginning of the reconstruction of the Adriatic Highway is expected in the fall - Investment worth 32m EUR*
> 
> Reconstruction of the main road Herceg Novi - Tivat - Budva, on the section Airport Tivat - Jaz, which will be turned into a four-lane road, should start in the fall, write Vijesti.
> 
> This project is included in the Program for the Reconstruction of Main and Regional Roads in Montenegro for 2021, which was prepared by the Ministry of Capital Investments (MKI). The list includes a total of 18 projects, 11 of which were started in previous years, and their implementation will continue in 2021. One project refers to the works completed last year, which should be paid for this year, and three are new projects whose construction will be start by 2021, ie for performing professional supervision over the works on the road infrastructure.
> 
> Reconstruction of the Adriatic Highway from Tivat Airport to Jaz Beach, a total length of 16 kilometers, is the only project to improve road infrastructure on the coast, which will be financed from the state budget this year, although the state of road infrastructure on the coast is catastrophic, as evidenced by all spent two and a half months in columns and plugs that are created on the roads in the coastal cities and between them.
> 
> The reconstruction project of the Adriatic Highway from Tivat Airport to Jaz envisages the construction of a boulevard road with two lanes 3.25 meters wide in each direction, a dividing island two meters wide, and two-sided sidewalks two meters wide along the entire length of the boulevard , construction of 12 roundabouts and five three-lane intersections at the intersections with local roads, construction of supporting structures, atmospheric water intake systems with built-in purifiers and installation of new traffic signals and passive traffic safety systems, construction of public lighting systems along the entire length of the boulevard route . The estimated value of the works is, as stated in the MKI program, EUR 32 million.
> 
> The contract for professional supervision of the works has already been concluded with a consortium of Italian companies IRD Engineering S.r.l. & PPG d.o.o. from Rome, and work should begin in the next two months. According to the Program, a total of EUR 14 million will be spent on the reconstruction of the Adriatic Highway from Tivat Airport to Jaz this year, of which EUR 4 million will be spent on works, and the rest on the expropriation of land needed to expand the road. The expropriation is paid from the regular budget funds of the state treasury, while the works will be mostly financed by a loan from the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development EBRD.
> 
> The planned deadline for the completion of works is 730 calendar days from the date of introduction of the contractor. The MKI Tender Commission selected a member of the China Railway Construction Corporation (CRCC) consortium, the Beijing-based China Civil Engineering Construction Corporation (CCECC), as the contractor. This was done almost a year after, in August last year, bids were opened for a tender announced by the Transport Directorate of the then Ministry of Transport and Maritime Affairs.
> 
> Although the estimated value of that investment was EUR 40 million, for the construction of a 16-kilometer four-lane road with as many as 12 roundabouts, and the parallel installation of a 15-kilometer-long second pipeline for the Regional Waterworks between Jaz and Tivat entrance, CCEC offered EUR 35.2 million, or EUR 42.59 million including VAT. The second lowest was the offer of the Chinese state construction company China State Construction Engineering Corporation (CSCEC), which also has domestic partners among construction companies in Montenegro.
> 
> They demanded EUR 43.67 million for that job, ie EUR 52.84 million including VAT. A consortium of Green Line General Trading and Contracting and Salillari Limited from Kuwait offered a price of 47.06 million and 56.94m EUR including VAT, while a consortium of Austrian Strabag and Bemax from Podgorica asked for 48 , EUR 48 million, or EUR 58.66 million including VAT. The most expensive was the offer of the Turkish consortium consisting of the companies ANT and Yuksel Insaat from Ankara, which amounts to 67.07 and 81.15m EUR including VAT.


----------



## Dikan011

Countdown has begun today, less than 100 days now left till potential opening of Montenegro's first motorway section. Obviously, there may still be some delays and postponements.

Also today, first time in quite a while we had a somewhat shy mention of eventual continuation of this important project, two sections are prioritized, and with preparations ongoing - one further north towards Andrijevica and the Podgorica bypass motorway.

Optimistically (and we in the Balkans have to be optimists) first contracts could be signed next year.

This new government is still a little lame when it comes to large infrastructure projects.


----------



## vadimz

Dikan011 said:


> ...towards Andrijevica and the Podgorica bypass motorway.
> Optimistically (and we in the Balkans have to be optimists) first contracts could be signed next year.


But what about research/projecting phases of these parts? Is something done there?


----------



## Dikan011

Well of course, that's being done as we speak, at least according to the article.


----------



## Dikan011

Cleaning up my hard drive, came across a legendary picture...our first attempt to build this motorway more than a decade ago, didn't go quite as planned.

Work had been awarded to Croatian company Konstruktor, and Croatian, Montenegrin, Serbian presidents attended the start of construction ceremony in 2009. But the firm failed to come up with the needed financial guarantees and so nothing came out of it.


----------



## Dikan011

Berane-Kolasin:


----------



## Eulanthe

Dikan011 said:


> work on modernization & overhaul of Jaz-Tivat road:


I'm sorry, but this is nonsense. This should be an expressway, not a boulevard. The aim should be to get traffic out of Tivat Airport and towards Budva with minimum fuss, rather than placing an absurd amount of roundabouts for a 16km section. There's more than enough space there to build an expressway, and it would provide a starting/ending point for the Tivat/Budva bypasses.

A boulevard won't do anything to ease the traffic problems between the Kotor/Tivat roundabout and Budva.


----------



## Dikan011

Indeed, it seems like it's not entirely thought out, a temporary half-solution instead of building something that will solve the traffic issues in the decades to come.


----------



## Dikan011

Podgorica-Danilovgrad boulevard:


----------



## keber

Eulanthe said:


> I'm sorry, but this is nonsense. This should be an expressway, not a boulevard. The aim should be to get traffic out of Tivat Airport and towards Budva with minimum fuss, rather than placing an absurd amount of roundabouts for a 16km section. There's more than enough space there to build an expressway, and it would provide a starting/ending point for the Tivat/Budva bypasses.
> 
> A boulevard won't do anything to ease the traffic problems between the Kotor/Tivat roundabout and Budva.


This is a reality of Montenegro economy power. This boulevard will cost about one tenth of whole Budva bypass and will solve most problems with local traffic. If it works around Podgorica, why wouldn't here? 

This is an interesting government document describing current happenings around Budva bypass:


https://wapi.gov.me/download/79cd150a-04fd-410b-9cf8-112a4a1591e8?version=1.0



In short: Budva bypass has three sections. Final variant has been chosen. The designing of middle section (around Budva) is most advanced, with preliminary project already finished. Main project should be now in the making. This part must be finished in 2024 because of European funds (42 million euro).

In my opinion with this new boulevard and Budva bypass (middle section) this will be enough as it will connect to future Budva bypass middle section. New coastal expressway will have elevation of around 300 m, which is actually pretty far away from coastal towns and will mostly benefit transit traffic. That also means that whole Budva bypass will have more meaning when Verige bridge will be finished - and honestly, Verige bridge is still far future.


----------



## Dikan011

Three months after completion, Podgorica's "southwest bypass" finally opened to traffic as of midnight today:


----------



## Dikan011

Drive down Podgorica's new southwest bypass road...


----------



## keber

As there will be many tunnels and almost no hard shoulders (because of many climbing lanes - whose I find a bit unnecessary as traffic density will be relatively low), speed limit probably won't be 120 or 130 km/h on most part.


----------



## Namibija

ChrisZwolle said:


> I'm wondering, what will the speed limit on the new motorway be like? It's the first motorway in Montenegro, does the highway code covers the item of motorways?


As far as the last news state, 100 kmph will be the speed limit for this section.


----------



## The Wild Boy

100 km/h is reasonable for a mountainous motorway. 

In the tunnels i assume it will be 80 km/h, right?


----------



## Dikan011

Quite a bit of traffic on this motorway...people just can't wait 🤣 😂


----------



## stickedy

The Wild Boy said:


> In the tunnels i assume it will be 80 km/h, right?


I can't see any signs indicating this.


----------



## čarli1

The Wild Boy said:


> 100 km/h is reasonable for a mountainous motorway.
> 
> In the tunnels i assume it will be 80 km/h, right?


It makes no sense that it would be only 80 km/h in tunnels


----------



## dini09

Dikan011 said:


> Quite a bit of traffic on this motorway...people just can't wait 🤣 😂


Looks really good!
How much did this part actually cost?


----------



## Dikan011

Up until the end of summer, Montenegro government paid out the contractor (CRBC) 734 million euros. Total contract was for 809 million euros but there are some additional cost overruns.









AUTOPUT BAR - BOLJARE: CRBC-u do sada isplaćeno 734 miliona eura - Volim Podgoricu


AUTOPUT BAR - BOLJARE: CRBC-u do sada isplaćeno 734 miliona eura BIZNIS - Volim Podgoricu




volimpodgoricu.me


----------



## Dikan011

Traffic through Sozina tunnel rebounding slowly...

2018: 2,82 million vehicles
2019: 2,83 million
2020: 1,93 million
2021: 2,12 million (January-September)


----------



## Dikan011

Sentinel showing progress on the new road, linking old capital Cetinje with Niksic.

No easy job, cost overruns here too, construction of the first section, ~!23km Cetinje-Cevo ballooned to over 40 million euros.


----------



## Dikan011

Podgorica-Danilovgrad road reconstruction:


----------



## Dikan011

It's the 7th anniversary of the signing of the Bar-Boljare motorway contract with our Chinese partners 🍻

How it was...


----------



## threo2k

7 years and nowhere to be completed yet.. so slow progress


----------



## Dikan011

More cost overruns and new deadline for Lubnice-Jezerine road reconstruction, part of Kolasin-Berane road improvement project: instead of December 20th, 2021 - now it is: *July 12th, 2022.*

It should have been completed last year but the contractor ran into problems, not the least of which was discovery of a underground stream that completely flooded the new, ~3km Klisura tunnel.

Besides new deadline, the cost of work has also gone up by ~22 million euros.


----------



## Dikan011

Nice drive around stunning Kotor Bay at the height summer tourist season:

My house is visible at around 17:45-18th minute


----------



## The Wild Boy

It seems that this motorway project could face big delays, as the Chinese seem to have a lot of problems, and the quality of their work that they have done is questionable, especially in the tunnels it is said that they have a lot of flaws.

Here's an article that i translated in English, everyone can read:








Vlada i NVO oprečno o kvalitetu kineske izgradnje crnogorskog autoputa - CdM


Oprečne su informacije o kvalitetu 41 kilometra prve dionice autoputa u Crnoj Gori koju gradi kineska kompanija China Road and Bridge Corporation (CRBC) i




m-cdm-me.translate.goog





I'm going to quote one paragraph:

"One of the problems is the poor installation of concrete in the tunnels, various cracks in almost all tunnels. A significant problem is that during heavy rains, large amounts of water appear on the upper edges of the tunnel, as well as on the lower part. Concrete curbs and installations inside the tunnel are also a problem. The fans are hooked in tunnels on surfaces where there is no reinforcement, "Mrdović emphasized.
As he states, it is questionable how stable the construction of these tunnels is.


So we could either get the motorway open soon but with lots of issues, which is a big risk, or we can get delays untill these issues will be resolved. I wonder how will the officials and the government get away this time, what kind of an excuse is being prepared to counter these claims? Time will tell what happens with this. 

It really turned out a "motorway to nowhere".


----------



## stickedy

I am not that familiar with the geography of China, but I guess they have not much experience with karst mountains...


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Karst is very extensive in China. They must be very experienced with building motorways through such terrain. 









South China Karst - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## keber

I've read that in some tunnels inner (secondary) lining concrete is not reinforced, which I find unacceptable in 21st century. Especially in karst terrain where you can always expect water-filled cracks, even with high pressure. Chinese contractor also changed a lot of important details from main project, without approval from supervision.


----------



## stickedy

ChrisZwolle said:


> Karst is very extensive in China. They must be very experienced with building motorways through such terrain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South China Karst - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Ah, okay! I was unaware of that. German Wikipedia states that 13% of whole China consists of Karst. This is a lot...









Karstlandschaften in Südchina – Wikipedia







de.wikipedia.org





So that could not be the issue at all then. And something learned


----------



## Dikan011

We have a 22 million euro supervisory contract with French-Italian consortium, "Ingerop Conseil-Ingenierie", so if there are any defects, it is entirely their responsibility.

Plus, the motorway is still under warranty. ☕

So, don't make Chinese into some kind of "be all, end all" force of nature here, it's not that simple.

Interesting Ingerop video from early 2018:


----------



## keber

First it it to the contractor to follow main and detailed project. If is he not doing that (appears to be so) then he is liable to any damage or malfunction caused. Supervisor is responsible only if he officially confirmed all changes made by the contractor - which according to the news was not the case here.
This the norm in whole construction, Chinese "friends" or not.


----------



## Dikan011

Podgorica-Danilovgrad boulevard looking better & better 🍻


----------



## Dikan011

So we're sticking to the November 30th construction completion date for first section of Bar-Boljare motorway, but the motorway will only be opened to traffic once all the technical details are sorted out, and all safety tests & procedures carried out.

Tolls will be between 3 and 3,5 euros.

Yesterday, premier Krivokapic reaffirmed his claim that the entire motorway to SRB border should be complete by end of 2027.


----------



## dini09

Dikan011 said:


> Yesterday, premier Krivokapic reaffirmed his claim that the entire motorway to SRB border should be complete by end of 2027.


I don't know exactly how many kilometers are left to the Serbian border, but this highway will certainly not be completely finished in 2027.
I think that it will be ready in 2032, the year 2027 just sounds too unrealistic to me.
But who knows, maybe Montenegro will surprise us all.


----------



## Dikan011

Kolasin-Berane update:


----------



## Dikan011

Tic-toc....countdown can begin:


----------



## čarli1

dini09 said:


> I don't know exactly how many kilometers are left to the Serbian border, but this highway will certainly not be completely finished in 2027.
> I think that it will be ready in 2032, the year 2027 just sounds too unrealistic to me.
> But who knows, maybe Montenegro will surprise us all.


2032 is very optimistic if you ask me


----------



## xbox36O

How will the new tunnel between Kolashin and Berane affect the feasibility of the continuation from Mateshevo towards Berane? A lot of traffic will most likely go the shorter way. That tunnel feel really unnecessary, the money could have been used for a tunnel near Andrijevica.


----------



## The Wild Boy

The motorway is looking great from the videos. 

I don't think it will open on time, but yeah we should see about that. 

As you can notice and as we have all been noticing in all of these videos it's the Chinese who are always behind. They are still paving some of the Asphalt while the work of Bemax is already mostly done. This just shows that there's something fishy going on with the Chinese. 

Did they start working on the motorway later than Bemax or did both start working on it at the same time? 

Either ways i hope the authorities take this thing seriously, it's the first motorway Montenegro is ever getting. They should not screw it up and let problems with the motorway happen, and they should work to resolve them soon. 

You wouldn't want to drive though a tunnel that could tumble down at any moment... that would be a very very bad thing. They should ensure there's proper quality and safety and in the future make sure these issues don't occur again. 

Again i hope the issues with the Chinese get resolved soon and that this motorway opens with minor delays.


----------



## stickedy

xbox36O said:


> How will the new tunnel between Kolashin and Berane affect the feasibility of the continuation from Mateshevo towards Berane? A lot of traffic will most likely go the shorter way. That tunnel feel really unnecessary, the money could have been used for a tunnel near Andrijevica.


The shorter way will be the motorway. The tunnel is necessary to bring the traffic after finishing the first part of the motorway from Matesevo on the other side of the mountains to Berane. The mountain pass between Matesevo and Andrijevica is completly ineligible for trucks and heavy traffic at all. The plan was that the tunnel would have already been finished... And it also helps accessing the Ski Center there, so the road upgrade makes a lot of sense.

Of course, building the motorway to Berane would have be the better solution, but it was unrealistic that this could have been already achieved, so a good connection was required and together with the Ski center choosing Kolasin-Berane was a good choice imho.


----------



## Dikan011

In some very near future, we will refer to this one as "that old road..." 🍻 🍻

Podgorica-Kolasin through Moraca canyon:


----------



## Dikan011

Things moving forward very fast now, next section of motorway towards Serbia is a daily topic now, already in advanced stage of planning, even some financing schemes already worked out, actual construction could start as soon as Q3 2022.





> *Continuation of construction of the highway in Montenegro until the end of next year - It is estimated that the section from Mateševo to Boljar will cost around 850m EUR*
> 
> The beginning of the construction of the second section of the highway can be expected by the end of next year, said the Minister of Capital Investments, Mladen Bojanic. He said at the press conference that the preliminary design for the Mateševo - Andrijevica section is in progress, and the funds were previously received from the WBIF. -
> 
> A preliminary project is currently being prepared and should be completed by May. The feasibility study for the complete highway is being done at the same time. We have already received the draft, we have given some suggestions and objections, so we expect that it will be done in parallel - said Bojanic.
> 
> A conceptual solution is being prepared for the section from Andrijevica to Boljar, and the holder of that project is Monteput. - We are counting optimistically and I can agree with the statement of the Prime Minister that we will start the realization of this second section at the end of the year - Bojanic pointed out.
> 
> Speaking about the financing of the works, he pointed out that they primarily expect funds from European funds, and that according to some announcements, they can count on 40% of the grant. - In this phase of project development, it is calculated that one or all shares together will cost around 400-450 million,
> because we treat them as one, to plan and work together - he added.
> 
> When it comes to the complete section from Matesevo to Boljar, Bojanic pointed out that they expect it to cost around 850m EUR.
> 
> - The length of this section is about 70 kilometers. It is a bit easier to build, but it is longer, so we calculate that it will cost around 850m EUR, which is an approximate price as for this priority section that is currently being worked on - Bojanic pointed out.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Just don't let the Chinese build it this time and everything should be fine.


----------



## Dikan011

I imagine it might end up like Peljesac bridge - EU funding, Chinese contractor.
Or local firm Bemax might carry out the entire remaining section, they've grown into quite a competent motorway builder. 🍻


----------



## Dikan011

New France 24 report on Montenegro's motorway...it's just wonderful getting lectures on environmentalism & corruption from country that detonates nukes in the Pacific ocean.


----------



## SRC_100

🔼 🔼
For God's sake, what`s relation of the french nuclear test in the Pacific to corruption in Montenegro ?! 🤦‍♂️


----------



## sponge_bob

Dikan011 said:


> I imagine it might end up like Peljesac bridge - EU funding, Chinese contractor.


No. EU Funding OR Chinese Contractor...and no EU funding.


----------



## belerophon

EU does not need any more Chinese trojan horses, there are enough already. Its time for stiff response or EU will just reach its fate.


----------



## Dikan011

The importance of the new motorway, at no matter the cost, was underscored this morning once again for me...a young mother from Serbia died and her child was seriously injured after their vehicle veered off road and crashed into Moraca river.

Even ten billion euros should be treated as mere pocket lint compared to loss off life in this canyon over the years.


----------



## MichiH

The Wild Boy said:


> Let this be a *warning sign* for rest of the Europe. The Chinese can't always seem as good as they are.


Really? It is not the first company who didn't meet the deadline due to open issues which had to be fixed before opening. There is no guarantee with any company in the world. And it is the very first road project like this which was ever being built in Montenegro. The first time to validate the national regulations in this dimension.


----------



## Dikan011

My opinion is that Chinese were absolutely correct. Obviously, things would have better without Covid and the restrictions this has created.

Any lateness to motorway opening is due to Montenegro's own limitations and Krivokapic acknowledged that yesterday.

Here's the full video of his speech, followed by Chinese, if anyone's interested, in Serbian:


----------



## Dikan011

So basically motorway is finished, just a LOT of "cosmetic" and fine tuning work remains...April/May opening? ☕


----------



## sponge_bob

The Chinese dont care because Montenegro is already making payments on their unfinished road.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Congratulations Montenegro... 


you've outplayed yourself. 









Nova cijena rekonstrukcije priključka na auto-put - CdM


Državna putarska kompanija Monteput daće naredne godine oko 5,1 milion eura za rekonstrukciju putne veze od petlje Mateševo na prioritetnoj dionici auto-puta,




m-cdm-me.translate.goog





Apparently next year reconstruction and renovation works are expected on some 1.5km segment from interchange Mateševo to near the neighborhood of Mateševo. There are some issues which the road, apparently it would not be able to handle traffic safely, so that short segment will be under reconstruction and renovation works from 2022 to 2023.

Just when we all thought things couldn't get worse... they did. 

A motorway that is nearing completion, at least on paper, and YET they allowed such issues to occur. Now when the motorway opens you will have one section under reconstruction / renovation. 

+ on top of that this motorway got delayed for some 4-5 more months, as it was expected. 

Someone has to be responsible for this whole mess. You have to be really stupid to let such problems arise, and have poor monitoring over how the Chinese do their job. 

These issues should have been fixed when the motorway was under construction, not after it opens... 

There's definitely something shady going on behind the scenes, but sooner or later the masks will fall off


----------



## sponge_bob

So, the Chinese motorway ends in Matesevo and there is no road at this northern end that is capable of dealing with the traffic that is exiting ....or entering...the motorway in Matesevo. From what i can make out the motorway ends HERE so this is the road in Question.  The 'M9' 









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com





Alternatively it is this R13 or P19 ...whatever.  









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## ChrisZwolle

It's not really uncommon to have a construction 'lot' continue past the last serviceable interchange. This happens a lot in Romania as well, sometimes such a stub remains unused for years.

In this case, this stub includes a tunnel, which is obviously not as common due to the higher cost and longer waiting time for economic benefit, being dependent on the opening of the next stage. Unless they built a temporary access road at the end. It's kind of dangerous to end a motorway abruptly 100 - 200 meters after exiting a tunnel.


----------



## atlantis.

They are not connecting the end of the motorway to anything. They are upgrading the "1.5km segment *from interchange Mateševo* to near the neighborhood of Mateševo."

So, the traffic will exit the motorway at the interchange Mateševo.


----------



## sponge_bob

atlantis. said:


> So, the traffic will exit the motorway at the interchange Mateševo.


And so the *2 way traffic *will be dumped onto THIS.


----------



## MichiH

sponge_bob said:


> And so the *2 way traffic *will be dumped onto THIS.


Have you checked the other interchanges?

Verusa: Satellite / GSV
Pelev Brileg: Satellite / the connector path is not covered by GSV

So, the best option to leave the motorway, is at Podgorica-North. Oh, wait. It's.... where the motorway begins 
How long do we have to wait till the next section to the north will be completed? 1 or 2?


----------



## sponge_bob

MichiH said:


> Have you checked the other interchanges?
> Verusa: Satellite / GSV


That appears to end up *nowhere at all*,_ not even on a one lane country road like the northern end GSJ_.  Toggle on and off the aerial later from my trusty satellite below and the exit appears to terminate at the side of a hill east of the mainline in both the OSM underlay and Aerial.









Sentinel-hub Playground


Sentinel-2 L2A imagery taken on December 13, 2021




apps.sentinel-hub.com





Further east again is a main road. This


----------



## sponge_bob

MichiH said:


> Pelev Brileg: Satellite / the connector path is not covered by GSV


That exit terminates on a haul road and the haul road goes south east a bit and terminates HERE

The haul road is on the right and has a helpful CRBC sign mounted.  This motorway has the most pathetic access road network of any motorway in Europe......never mind one costing €1bn.


----------



## stickedy

Come on, it's 1.5 km of rebuilding Road. A road which is now a minor one which hardly handles any traffic at all and basically just local traffic.

It's no secret that secondary roads in Montenegro are far away from any modern standard. In fact the typical Montenegrin road looks like that: space for one car and one turn just changes to the next one. You can look at many examples on Streetview.

Some 30 years ago most of the main roads look the same. The connection Kotor Bay - Zabljak for example was just rebuild in the last 10 years. Before the road looked exactly like P13 at Matesevo. They did a great Job in reconstructing the main roads but a lot of secondary roads are still waiting.

M9 from Matesevo to Kolasin is in good condition and can handle the Traffic.

But of course they could have started a bit earlier with reconstructing P13 there. It's not that surprising that there will be the end of a motorway soon... But maybe there where some problems with permits or expropiation?


----------



## sponge_bob

stickedy said:


> Come on, it's 1.5 km of rebuilding Road. A road which is now a minor one which hardly handles any traffic at all and
> 
> But of course they could have started a bit earlier with reconstructing P13 there. It's not that surprising that there will be the end of a motorway soon... But maybe there where some problems with permits or expropiation?


The contract was signed with the Chinese 7 years ago and the inadequacies of the local roads was clearly known a year later once some detailed design work was completed. 6 years is long enough to get the finger out and build a few km of connector roads....surely????


----------



## Dikan011

This is a non-issue, as we say , "ovo se resava u hodu". (resolved on the fly)


----------



## The Wild Boy

My question is, why on earth didn't they instead choose the route of this motorway to go from Kolasin - Mojkovac, then to Bijelo Polje??

The current road from where this motorway is supposed to end, to Andrijevica (M9) is a very narrow road. When they build the future sections of the motorway, towards Andrijevica the same story could repeat if they do not widen the roads towards Andrijevica. Also, didn't Dikan mention something about a tunnel from Kolasin to Berane? Or was that another project?

Either ways yeah, they made a BIG mistake and a very bad move in not upgrading ANY of those roads where the motorway and the interchanges are supposed to connect. This way if the motorway opens before the summer season next year, and if they begin those works of upgrading these roads that could last from 2022 to 2023, we will essentially get the motorway open and vehicles will have to drive on those narrow roads... Montenegro, you have failed me... 🤦‍♂️ I don't know how ANY person employed, working on this project didn't think about this.

Btw, like what Chris said it is not uncommon for motorways to end right after tunnels. This has been done many times across the Balkans. But the clear problem here is the motorway ending in a tunnel and then merging on a narrow road.

I've looked on the map again. The M9 road heading towards Kolašin is wide enough and could perfectly handle the traffic. The only narrow points on M9 are of course right where the motorway ends, and there's one bridge across Drcka River that is also narrow. The M9 road towards Kolasin only widens right after the bridge. So if they will want to take it the cheapest and quickest way possible, they can just widen those roads and call it a day. However, widening all the other acess roads to the other interchanges could take much longer to do. The P19 road goas mostly parallel to the motorway's route and it's all the other interchanges connect to. I measured the distance and some 40 - 50 km of that P19 road will have to be widened to a wider 2 lane road. On some places that road goes though villages. A lot people living up in the mountains depend from what they have and you can just destroy their houses like that to make space for a wider road. I'm sure there will be legal / expropriation issues there, which might slow down the process of widening that road, but then again there aren't too many houses in the way, some of them are left empty and some are ruined.

Sections of the P19 and M6 road that would definitely have to be widened start from here and end here.

Well, there's really nothing more left to add up from my side. Let's just hope that the road authorities start the renovation / reconstruction works of those roads as soon as early next year.

They should at least aim to complete the route i mentioned above, before the motorway opens. It's a short segment of a road to be expanded and a new wider bridge to be built. Below i have shown what part of the road I'm talking about:









They should first try to widen this section, so at least the motorway can properly end. Even if all the other interchanges can end into narrow roads, at least make the end point of the motorway connect to a wider road. It's literally less than 1km...

And they didn't have all this time to widen that small segment so at least the motorway can be properly usable without the other interchanges... No comment.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Dikan011 said:


> This is a non-issue, as we say , "ovo se resava u hodu". (resolved on the fly)


If that as you say is "resolved on the fly", then why didn't they do anything these 6 - 7 years while the motorway was under construction???? 

I explained above, it is literally needed for only 1km of section to be widened so at least the motorway can end in a proper road. Unless the M6 towards Matesevo is considered narrow for the amount of traffic that it is projected to handle. But still, that would be less than 10km of a road to be widened. 








You can't tell me it took them some 6-7 years to figure out that they needed to widen those roads. This road could have literally been widened by now, it would've taken them 1,5 - 2 years to widen it. There aren't that many properties alongside that road that i have marked on the image below. 


Anyways, i hope that the authorities take their job seriously and try to widen at least the most crucial segments before the motorway opens. Otherwise, it will be a big mess.


----------



## stickedy

sponge_bob said:


> The contract was signed with the Chinese 7 years ago and the inadequacies of the local roads was clearly known a year later once some detailed design work was completed. 6 years is long enough to get the finger out and build a few km of connector roads....surely????


Of course! Could be caused by several things which we don't know since this is first time we heard about the problem at all (I know the road but I thought they have already upgraded it). One thing could be that they assumed that the motorway would be already extended to Andrijevica. Then you won't have an urgent need here since most of the traffic will follow the way to Andrijevica. Another thing could be that they wanted to build a bypass of Matesevo with a new bridge since the bridge in Matesevo and the turns there are also quite narrow. Maybe that project failed for some reasons we don't know. However, yes, they could have handled that better. On the other hand - as I wrote - a narrow road like that is common in Montenegro, they are used to it.


----------



## stickedy

The Wild Boy said:


> My question is, why on earth didn't they instead choose the route of this motorway to go from Kolasin - Mojkovac, then to Bijelo Polje??


This is easy: The motorway is not just intended to connect to Serbia but also to connect the region around Andrijevica/Berane better with the capital. This is a huge problem since the way over M5 and M2 is a huge detour and the M9 over the pass between Matesevo and Andrijevica is not suitable for any heavy traffic at all. But in my opinion they should have made the plans so that the end of first part of the motorway would have been close to Andrijevica and not close to Kolasin. That would have been the better solution.



> The current road from where this motorway is supposed to end, to Andrijevica (M9) is a very narrow road. When they build the future sections of the motorway, towards Andrijevica the same story could repeat if they do not widen the roads towards Andrijevica. Also, didn't Dikan mention something about a tunnel from Kolasin to Berane? Or was that another project?


No, it won't repeat since the exit at Andrijevica will be connected to R2, a wide and good road (the old Yugoslavian M9). The road from Kolasin to Berane is another project, it's upgrade of R-24 with building a tunnel there. There is a ski resort also, but I can't remember being there so I don't know the road or the terrain.



> Either ways yeah, they made a BIG mistake and a very bad move in not upgrading ANY of those roads where the motorway and the interchanges are supposed to connect. This way if the motorway opens before the summer season next year, and if they begin those works of upgrading these roads that could last from 2022 to 2023, we will essentially get the motorway open and vehicles will have to drive on those narrow roads... Montenegro, you have failed me... 🤦‍♂️ I don't know how ANY person employed, working on this project didn't think about this.


It's 1.5 km. So don't make it worse than it is. M9 from Matesevo to Kolasin is fine, they even build a new bridge there a couple of years ago to bypass Kolasin.



> Btw, like what Chris said it is not uncommon for motorways to end right after tunnels. This has been done many times across the Balkans. But the clear problem here is the motorway ending in a tunnel and then merging on a narrow road.


No! You don't get it right! The motorway will not end at M9 after the tunnel! There will be no connection there. Exit and usable end of motorway will be interchange Matesevo to R13 road.



> I've looked on the map again. The M9 road heading towards Kolašin is wide enough and could perfectly handle the traffic. The only narrow points on M9 are of course right where the motorway ends, and there's one bridge across Drcka River that is also narrow. The M9 road towards Kolasin only widens right after the bridge. So if they will want to take it the cheapest and quickest way possible, they can just widen those roads and call it a day. However, widening all the other acess roads to the other interchanges could take much longer to do. The P19 road goas mostly parallel to the motorway's route and it's all the other interchanges connect to. I measured the distance and some 40 - 50 km of that P19 road will have to be widened to a wider 2 lane road. On some places that road goes though villages. A lot people living up in the mountains depend from what they have and you can just destroy their houses like that to make space for a wider road. I'm sure there will be legal / expropriation issues there, which might slow down the process of widening that road, but then again there aren't too many houses in the way, some of them are left empty and some are ruined.


It's R13 (P19 is the old number). Why should they wide the complete road or just parts of it? At least in the next years? The build two interchanges there to connect the motorway with R13 and this will serve the local population going to Podgorica or Kolasin perfectly. There is no need for any upgrades because of the new motorway.



> Sections of the P19 and M6 road that would definitely have to be widened start from here and end here.


Why? At the first link they just need a feeder road from the exit there to R13 and the second link is nothing to be done at all since the motorway will not end to that road.

BTW: We all messed up road numbering including myself. Here you can find the correct road numbering: Montenegro number changes - Road numbering systems


----------



## MichiH

stickedy said:


> this is first time we heard about the problem at all (I know the road but I thought they have already upgraded it). One thing could be that they assumed that the motorway would be already extended to Andrijevica. Then you won't have an urgent need here since most of the traffic will follow the way to Andrijevica.


I think that we talked about it on this thread when construction works started. I was aware that the current section will be useless without the next section (I was just kidding in my last post and hoped that anyone will prove me wrong that I missed any update to the connector roads). I remember that it was planned back then that the three remaining section of the motorway will be built "soon". However, it didn't happen. It is damn sad that so much money was spent on the first motorway section which will be quite.... useless - without the other sections which won't be built due to lack of money.




stickedy said:


> It's no secret that secondary roads in Montenegro are far away from any modern standard. In fact the typical Montenegrin road looks like that: space for one car and one turn just changes to the next one. You can look at many examples on Streetview.
> 
> Some 30 years ago most of the main roads look the same. The connection Kotor Bay - Zabljak for example was just rebuild in the last 10 years. Before the road looked exactly like P13 at Matesevo. They did a great Job in reconstructing the main roads but a lot of secondary roads are still waiting.


I fully agree! I was in Montenegro for a few hours only and only drove about 100km from Foca (BIH) to Plozine to Niksic to Tebinje (BIH) back in 2019. I saw that they did a great job! Maybe even a little bit oversized roads compared to the very low traffic - especially around Plozine. I was also stuck in a more than 1 hour temporary road closure due to road works for a new modern road west of Niksic.

The motorway project - with four sections - is just too much more Montenegro. The section is useless without minimum one or two more sections. Temporary connector road or upgrades to existing roads would not be necessary with plan A - the complete motorway with four section. However, there is just no money to finance the other sections. That means, the only motorway section will remain... useless. Period.

What can be done to solve the problem? Who could solve the problem? I have no idea......


----------



## stickedy

It's not useless! Using the motorway to drive to Kolasin is much more safer and faster than the current main road. Of course the motorway would be more useful if it already would lead to Andrijevica and end there, but it's for sure not useless.


----------



## MichiH

stickedy said:


> It's not useless! Using the motorway to drive to Kolasin is much more safer and faster than the current main road. Of course the motorway would be more useful if it already would lead to Andrijevica and end there, but it's for sure not useless.


Motorways are safer but the benefit cost ratio will be very bad. And the narrow connector roads are anything but safe! I think that the AADT will be quite low and don't expect many trucks on the new road due to the low standard connector routes and long distance to the high-standard trunk road network.


----------



## ChrisZwolle

The current travel time from Podgorica to Kolašin is about 1h15m - 1h20m according to Google Maps. The new motorway (40 km) can be driven in 24 minutes, assuming an average speed of 100 km/h. But the travel time from the motorway terminus at Mateševo to Kolašin is another 20 minutes according to Google Maps. 

So the travel time can be reduced by half an hour. The question is whether the Montenegrin people are willing to pay for that travel time saving. The low population in the Montenegrin interior limits the potential. Kolašin has a population of only 3,000. Berane has a municipal population of 34,000 but it's rather far from the motorway (almost 1h30m according to Google Maps), which also limits the potential usage. 

What would happen if the toll revenue of the motorway is very low?

Is there traffic volume data of the existing road network?


----------



## MichiH

ChrisZwolle said:


> What would happen if the toll revenue of the motorway is very low?


Toll? I wasn't aware that the motorway will be tolled. I remember driving the tolled motorways in BIH..... So damn empty compared to the non-motorway trunk roads. I'm quite sure that time saving is not a relevant benefit compared to paying tolls!


----------



## sponge_bob

stickedy said:


> It's not useless! Using the motorway to drive to Kolasin is much more safer and faster than the current main road.


Well then they should have built a road past Kolasin to the proper existing 2 lane highway _*but as a half profile initially*_ and for a lower price too. Tolled of course. Even then the largest city in Northern Montenegro is Pljevlja , population 19000  and the motorway does not serve that at all.

And proper exits instead of barely surfaced goat tracks. Did anyone mention those???


----------



## Dikan011

Some news today...

Motorway in use from January 15th, initial trial period potentially lasting a few months will be toll-free, design project for Matesevo-Andrijevica section being worked on, construction starts next year. Estimated cost 400 million euros, up 40% or 180 millon expected to be financed with EU grant.



> Tuesday, December 14, 2021
> 
> *Highway, most likely from January 15 - The construction of the second section is also certain*
> 
> The Minister of Capital Investments, Mladen Bojanić, announced that he hopes that the first section of the highway will be passed as early as January 15 next year, stating that there were expectations that this would happen this month as well. He announced in the show Link on the Radio of Montenegro that the ride will be free during the trial period.
> 
> Bojanic said that the construction works on the highway were completed on November 30, as it was said, reports the RTCG portal. - There is one part left that was late with the electrical and mechanical installations, which prolonged the works. At this moment, we need to solve the electro-mechanical works, to put the supervision into function, the signalization is already being tested in the tunnels, the roads have been drawn - said Bojanić.
> 
> He said that the construction of the second section of the highway is also certain. - A preliminary project is being prepared from Mateševo to Andrijevica. Overall, we are optimistic. We will probably receive a 40% grant to finance those shares - Bojanic specified.


----------



## kokomo

Best of luck Montenegro with a 24k motorway fed with unsuitable roads from next to nowhere to almost not there with low ridership and tolled.


----------



## Namibija

This motorway is not a motorway to nowhere. It will be a fully functional section between Kolasin and Podgorica and it will make a revolution for transit through the E763 - E65 (Belgrade - Podgorica - Bar) route.


----------



## sponge_bob

Namibija said:


> it will make a revolution for transit through the E763 - E65 (Belgrade - Podgorica - Bar) route.


Once you can get onto it.


----------



## keber

MichiH said:


> Toll? I wasn't aware that the motorway will be tolled. I remember driving the tolled motorways in BIH..... So damn empty compared to the non-motorway trunk roads. I'm quite sure that time saving is not a relevant benefit compared to paying tolls!


Parallel main road through Morača valley is really curvy, dangerous and slow as terrain is very demanding. I'm sure most people will rather choose motorway. But traffic numbers will be still low.


----------



## Dikan011

Podgorica - Danilovgrad boulevard ... huge work site.


----------



## Arnorian

MichiH said:


> Toll? I wasn't aware that the motorway will be tolled. I remember driving the tolled motorways in BIH..... So damn empty compared to the non-motorway trunk roads. I'm quite sure that time saving is not a relevant benefit compared to paying tolls!


Nobody in their right state of mind would skip the motorway and go via the old dangerous road.


----------



## sponge_bob

A Belgrade Podgorica TIRANA Motorway is an EU Core corridor now as is the A1 through Bosnia. The long standing Adriatic littoral motorway proposal has been dropped from the EU core corridors.

Note the Core Corridors proposed after 2021 in the pdf.









Press corner


Highlights, press releases and speeches




ec.europa.eu


----------



## The Wild Boy

Interesting. So this means that this motorway could finally receive full EU support and has chances of being finished much quicker, because the EU will want it to? 

Also, what happened with Corridor 8( Tirana - Skopje - Sofia - Burgas)?? Wasn't that a TEN - T corridor before, or i am wrong?


----------



## Dikan011

Just as I assumed....Bechtel is coming to Montenegro, work soon to begin on Adriatic-Ionian motorway.


















Do kraja godine dogovor o Jadransko-jonskom autoputu - U toku pregovori sa kompanijom Bechtel


Do kraja godine očekuje se konkretan dogovor o finansiranju Jadransko-jonskog autoputa, saopštio je ministar finansija i socijalnog staranja Milojko Spajić. On je na svom Tviter nalogu napisao da su u toku pregovori sa kompanijom




me.ekapija.com


----------



## sponge_bob

Blah blah EU i see. The EU would remember Bechtel in Romania though.


----------



## The Wild Boy

So now they revived the Adriatic - Ionian Motorway though Montenegro? 

What about the coastal express road? Is that happening too? Or was that another political lie?? 

And most importantly, does Montenegro have enough money to build these projects?


----------



## Dikan011

Coastal express road will see works start soon, too. Budva-Tivat airport stretch should have technically started already.

And when was money an issue? This past summer season was nearly a record one for Montenegro, billions of euros flowed in.

My apartments were rented out well into October.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Dikan011 said:


> Coastal express road will see works start soon, too. Budva-Tivat airport stretch should have technically started already.
> 
> And when was money an issue? This past summer season was nearly a record one for Montenegro, billions of euros flowed in.
> 
> My apartments were rented out well into October.


Interesting. Does that mean that they will also build that bridge over Kotor Bay? 









If this bridge actually gets built, it will be a beautiful bridge. But this has it's own issues as well:








Most na Verigama doveo bi do brisanja područja Kotora sa UNESCO liste - Radio Tivat


Ukoliko bi se odlučili za gradnju mosta Verige, Kotor bi mogao postati četvrti grad izbrisan sa Liste svjetske baštine UNESCO, upozorili su u razgovoru za Centar za istraživačko novinarstvo Crne Gore (CIN-CG) stručnjaci za zaštitu kulturnih dobara. I predsjednici bokeljskih opština ističu da je...




radiotivat-com.translate.goog





UNESCO has basically threatened Montenegro that they would remove Kotor out of it's list as a heritage place if they build this bridge, because it would ruin the views. 

I would agree and disagree with UNESCO here, but i understand their points as well. 

Can't they build an underwater tunnel here? What's preventing them from going that way, instead of a bridge? Is that area seismically active?


----------



## Dikan011

sponge_bob said:


> Blah blah EU i see. The EU would remember Bechtel in Romania though.


I wasn't following in class, what was the controversy in Romania?

They seem to be doing a good job on Serbia's A5 , very quietly doing their thing, no issues so far.


----------



## sponge_bob

Dikan011 said:


> what was the controversy in Romania?


Weak governance, monumental corruption...you know....the usual


----------



## Le Clerk

sponge_bob said:


> Weak governance, monumental corruption...you know....the usual


Retrospectively, it was rather lack of the huge amount of money needed to build that project during a time of world financial crisis (post 2008). It is why the project it was terminated with Bechtel and placed under EU funding.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Le Clerk said:


> Retrospectively, it was rather lack of the huge amount of money needed to build that project during a time of world financial crisis (post 2008). It is why the project it was terminated with Bechtel and placed under EU funding.


But that doesn't mean that Bechtel isn't a shady company. 

Read:








По скандалите во Косово, Романија и Хрватска, Бехтел ќе гради автопатишта и во Македонија


Во ноември 2013 година, Косово доби 77 километри долг и модерен автопат со четири ленти „за само" 1,3 милијарди долари, односно за речиси 17 милиони долари за еден километар. Целиот овој проект заврши како голем скандал, а на неисплатливоста предупредуваа и ММФ и Светската банка, пишува...




m-mkd-mk.translate.goog













(ВИДЕО) Невладини алармираат за ризик од корупција во директната зделка со „Бехтел и Енка“ за изградба на автопати


Од Центарот за граѓански комуникации предупредуваат дека ексклузивните преговори со само една фирма за крупни инфраструктурни проекти...




360stepeni-mk.translate.goog


----------



## Shenkey

Bechtel is pretty shady, but Romania did have problems with some Italian companies too, if I remember correctly.

For Kotor they should build a tunnel.


----------



## stickedy

Edit: UNESCO was asking for a report about the Impact of the bridge to the World Heritage until December 2022. There are concerns but no opposition to the bridge (and other projects like a cable car to mount Lovcen or an underpass in Kotor itself)


----------



## Dikan011

More details about the next stages of Bar-Boljare motorway construction...they seem pretty set on starting the next phase, Matesevo-Andrijevica in mid to late H2 2022.

There are also now 2 possible variants for the Andrijevica-SRB border section, one costing ~660 million euros, the other 780 million euros.

Matesevo-Andrijevica is now estimated at ~400 million euros. Tresnjevik tunnel will be the longest, at 3,6km.

So another 1- 1,2 billion EUR needed to finish the northern portions.




> *Development of projects for the second phase of the highway in progress - Preliminary design for the section from Andrijevica to Boljare completed, two variants for construction proposed *
> 
> 
> Preliminary projects for the sections Mateševo - Andrijevica and Smokovac - Tološi - Farmaci are being prepared, according to the information on the status of the realization of the Bar-Boljare highway project, which was adopted by the Government at the last session.
> 
> The document also states that the development of the conceptual design for the section Andrijevica - Berane - Boljare has been completed, and the project has considered two variants according to which the construction of this part of the highway would cost 661.74m EUR and 780.77m EUR.
> 
> Minister of Capital Investments Mladen Bojanic, visiting RTCG, reiterated that he expects that the preliminary project for the continuation of the construction of the highway will be finished in May, and that the construction of the section from Matesevo to Andrijevica will most likely start at the end of next year.
> 
> As he said, it is certain that funds have already been provided for financing. - It is very probable, he said, that the construction of the section from Mateševo to Andrijevica will start by the end of next year, and then later from Andrijevica to Boljar - said Bojanić. The Government's information on the works explains that in parallel with the works on the priority section, activities are being carried out on the realization of the next two sections (Mateševo - Andrijevica and Smokovac - Tološi - Farmaci), which are defined as the second by the Detailed Spatial Plan of Bar-Boljare Highway (2008). phase.
> 
> For these two sections during 2017, the Investment Framework for the Western Balkans provided grants in the total amount of EUR 5.49 million for the preparation of preliminary designs and accompanying studies of environmental and social impact assessment. The realization of these activities is in progress, and the leading financial institution is the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development. - Development of the Preliminary Design Smokovac - Tološi - Farmaci with the Study of Environmental Impact Assessment and Society began in November 2018, while the development of the Preliminary Design for the section Mateševo-Andijevica with the Study of Environmental Impact Assessment began in January 2019. years.
> 
> The realization of these activities is in current - the document states. Also, during 2017, the Western Balkans Investment Framework provided an additional EUR 1.3 million for the preparation of a new comprehensive Feasibility Study for the entire Bar-Boljare highway, including a cost-benefit analysis. it started in March 2019. The realization of these activities is in progress. - The main effort was that, while the works on the construction of the Smokovac-Mateševo section are underway, preconditions are created for the beginning of the construction of the next section as well.
> 
> Priority in the realization after the section Smokovac-Mateševo is given to the section Mateševo-Andrijevica, as a logical, constructional and functional continuation of the priority section of the highway - it is stated in the information. In November 2018, the Ministry applied to the Western Balkans Investment Framework to allocate EUR 54.6 million to co-finance the construction of the Mateševo-Andrijevica section, which represents 20% of the estimated capital expenditure for the construction of this section (according to estimates from the Preliminary Design ). - The conceptual design of the section Andrijevica - Berane - Boljare has been completed and is in the process of being evaluated by the State Audit Commission. Two variants were considered in this project. Variant 1 is in line with the previous General Project, while variant 2 discusses the solution that is defined as an obligation by the Detailed Spatial Plan of the Bar - Boljare highway with the aim of a more favorable tour of Berane - it was explained.
> 
> According to the first variant, the length of the section would be 49.15 km, with 29 bridges and eight tunnels. The construction price was EUR 661.74 million. According to the second variant, the length of the section would be 49.18 km, it would have 35 bridges and 12 tunnels, and the construction would cost 780.77m EUR. *__
> 
> Highway and tourist attraction*
> 
> Speaking about the opening of the first section, Bojanic stated that it is now in the hands of the Commission for technical acceptance, which should give consent that the section is safe for traffic. According to him, several more things remain to be completed on the highway, due to which it is not possible to put it into traffic. - We are waiting for the Technical Admission Commission to give the final word. It seems to you that everything is over, but there are some small things that do not allow you to be able to use it completely - said Bojanic. According to Bojanic, the highway looks spectacular and only when you pass that section can you see how demanding it was. - It will also be a tourist attraction. Several bridges, in addition to being demanding for construction, look very nice - said Bojanic.
> 
> *Status of works on the priority section*
> 
> In accordance with the contract on design and construction, a total of EUR 730.64 million, or 90.25%, was paid to the contractor for the construction of the highway by the end of November. Based on the advance, 20% of the total contracted amount was paid, ie EUR 161.91 million, of which about EUR 112.68 million or 69.60% was returned. The information states that the contractor has finished


----------



## Dikan011

Winter paradise...


----------



## MichiH

Dikan011 said:


> More details about the next stages of Bar-Boljare motorway construction...they seem pretty set on starting the next phase, Matesevo-Andrijevica in mid to late H2 2022.


I found three remarkable statements in the article:



> As he said, it is certain that funds have already been provided for financing. - It is very probable, he said, that the construction of the section from Mateševo to Andrijevica will start by the end of next year, and then later from Andrijevica to Boljar - said Bojanić.


I read a lot about funding for planning activities but I didn't find a clear statement about funding of construction for Mateševo - Andrijevica. Is the construction already funded? Who pays it?
The Minister of Capital Investment also said that construction works will probably start by the end of 2022. He didn't say "mid to late H2 2022". The article also states "likely at the end of the year".



> Also, during 2017, the Western Balkans Investment Framework provided an additional EUR 1.3 million for the preparation of a new comprehensive Feasibility Study for the entire Bar-Boljare highway, including a cost-benefit analysis. it started in March 2019. The realization of these activities is in progress.


A cost-benefit analysis is on-going for almost three years now. Wow! Quite a long time and very interesting that they wanted to find out back then if the project is economical at all. I'd love to see the result one day!



> Speaking about the opening of the first section, Bojanic stated that it is *now in the hands of the Commission for technical acceptance, which should give consent that the section is safe for traffic. *According to him, *several more things remain to be completed* on the highway, due to which it is not possible to put it into traffic. - We are waiting for the Technical Admission Commission to give the final word. It seems to you that everything is over, but there are some small things that do not allow you to be able to use it completely - said Bojanic.


We might wait very long for the opening.....


----------



## Dikan011

Kudos to you for reading the entire article.

Depends how you interpret it. October-December start is to me "mid to late H2 2022". We don't build anything serious during the busy tourist summer season, its an (un)official moratorium on construction.

We might wait a long time, or we might not. Last tentative date is January 15th.

Maybe it gets moved to March or even May. Definitely before summer season, I'd hope. And who's in a rush anyways? It's the first motorway in Montenegro and things should be done right - control center should be finished before that, maintenance equipment bought, new personnel trained. Lots of work.

Financing is slowly coming together. It's not a problem. It's actually the smallest problem.


----------



## Dikan011

Here, just so it doesn't appear I'm talking out of my ass 🤣 

Latest article, this past Wednesday...



> *European banks are giving 200m euros for the construction of the Matesevo-Andrijevica section *
> 
> The European Investment Bank (EIB) and the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development (EBRD) have agreed to participate with 200m euros in financing the second phase of the construction of the highway from Matesevo to Andrijevica. Namely, as reported by Vijesti, the Government of Montenegro sent to the Parliament the amended part of the draft budget for next year, where it accepted part of the requests of MPs, municipalities and their spending units, which increased expenditures by EUR 38 million. As stated, the Ministry of Finance also increased the amount of possible borrowings through the programs of banks and European Union funds from 340 to 555 million, because in the meantime the European Investment Bank (EIB) and the European Bank for Reconstruction and Development (EBRD) agreed to 200 million EUR participate in financing the second phase of the highway from Mateševo to Andrijevica.


Source:









Evropske banke daju 200 mil EUR za izgradnju dionice Mateševo - Andrijevica


Evropska investiciona banka (EIB) i Evropska banka za obnovu i razvoj (EBRD) prihvatile su da sa 200 mil EUR učestvuju u finansiranju druge faze izgradnje autoputa od Mateševa do Andrijevice. Naime, kako su prenijele Vijesti, Vlada Crne




me.ekapija.com


----------



## The Wild Boy

So no more Chinese Involved, since European Banks are giving money?


----------



## MichiH

Dikan011 said:


> Financing is slowly coming together. It's not a problem. It's actually the smallest problem.


As smooth as for the first section?


----------



## Dikan011

The Wild Boy said:


> So no more Chinese Involved, since European Banks are giving money?


Well, there will still be a tender. The Chinese are not excluded by any means.
They can bid, and if they offer a competitive price, who knows. The nearby Peljesac bridge project was financed by EU, but built by CRBC if memory serves.

My only hope is that local firm Bemax gets some piece of the pie, they've proved as a competent sub-contractor.


----------



## MichiH

Dikan011 said:


> Well, there will still be a tender. The Chinese are not excluded by any means.


Is there any info when the bidding procedure should be started? I mean, the minister only announce the start of construction in more or less 12 months but there is still a long preparation way to go (tender + design planning,...).


----------



## stickedy

Design planning is hopefully finished since 10 years...


----------



## MichiH

stickedy said:


> Design planning is hopefully finished since 10 years...


I mean the final design. The exact drawings. The D part of a Design&Build contract. The German word is "Bauausführungsplanung" (~ construction execution planning).


----------



## The Wild Boy

gagapg said:


> Krivokapić: _"Danas saznajem da je najviša tačka viša nekoliko desetina metara u odnosu na Željezničku stanicu u Kolašinu. Ne mogu da shvatim da je neko tako projektovao da biva viša tačka auto-puta, u odnosu na Stanicu u Kolašinu. Nisam stručnjak iz te oblasti, ali mogu da zaključim kao što su nekada stari pravili put, puštajući magarca da on napravi putanju. Šta se dešavalo?! Neko mora da snosi odgovornost za ovo!"_...kraj citata
> 
> Ako je ovako kao što navodi premijer nije dobro. Recimo pruga i auto put uvijek se izvode tako da imaju konstantan nagib, bez varijacija. Ako su tada uz pomoć štapa i kanapa uspjeli da dovedu željeznicu na kotu grada kolašina, zašto je sada auto put više desetina metara visočiji, a u pitanju je ista udaljenost od PG. To je ogromna greška ako se uzme u obzir današnja tehnologija mjerenja i projektovanja. U prevodu, auto putu je bez ikakvog razloga povećan nagib.




Translation:

Krivokapić: "Today I find out that the highest point is several tens of meters higher in relation to the Railway Station in Kolašin. I cannot understand that someone designed it to be a higher point of the highway, in relation to the Station in Kolašin. I am not an expert in that field. , but I can conclude as the old people used to make the road, letting the donkey make the path. What happened ?! Someone must be responsible for this! "... end of quote

If it is like this, as the Prime Minister states, it is not good. For example, a railway and a highway are always constructed so that they have a constant slope, without variations. If then, with the help of a stick and rope, they managed to bring the railway to the level of the town of Kolasin, why is the highway now tens of meters higher, and it is the same distance from PG. This is a huge mistake if today's measurement and design technology is taken into account. In translation, the highway has an increased slope for no reason.

No words...


----------



## Eulanthe

Dikan011 said:


> So another 1- 1,2 billion EUR needed to finish the northern portions.


Honestly, at that price, the EU should be banging heads together until the member states agree to finance it for Montenegro. I wouldn't underestimate the impact that such a motorway would have on Montenegrin development.



The Wild Boy said:


> No words...


Typical Balkan corruption, nothing more.


----------



## sponge_bob

Eulanthe said:


> Honestly, at that price, the EU should be banging heads together until the member states agree to finance it for Montenegro.


It goes nowhere and will carry no traffic. It might be 'value' at 1/10th the price


----------



## stickedy

Have you ever been in Montenegro?


----------



## Dikan011

Tunnel Sozina saw 2,6 million vehicles in 2021, down just *-9%* on record 2019 year, when it saw 2,83 million vehicles.









Kroz tunel Sozina prošle godine prošlo 2,6 miliona vozila


Kroz tunel Sozina je u čitavoj prošloj godini prošlo 2,6 miliona vozila. Prema podacima sa sajta Monteputa, koji gazduje Sozinom, u 2020. godini tunel je opslužio 1,95 miliona vozila, u 2019. njih 2,83 miliona, a u 2018. godini 2,82




me.ekapija.com


----------



## The Wild Boy

Interesting. What's the AASDT on that tunnel? For 2019 and 2018? Is there any data available in regards to that?


----------



## Dikan011

ASDT as in summer daily traffic?

About 13,000+...









Više nego u julu 2019: Kroz Sozinu dnevno prolazi u prosjeku 13.000 vozila


Kroz tunel Sozina u prvih 13 dana jula prošlo je 168.406 vozila, što je sedam odsto iše u odnosu na isti period 2019. godine, kazao je direktor sektora za promet i održavanje u preduzeću “Monteput” [...]




investitor.me


----------



## The Wild Boy

A few more thousand, and ready to build a second tube in the next 5-ish years.


----------



## vadimz

Which will be the fastest way from Matesevo to Rožaje? Will it be direct connection Kolasin-Berane through new tunnel Klisura? When it's planned to be completed? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## stickedy

For normal car it should be the road through the new tunnel. For truck hard to tell especially because of unknown road condition.

The direct way to Andrijevica is not suitable for trucks and unpleasant to drive with normal car also.


----------



## Dikan011

No word on completion of Klisura tunnel yet, the company building it just had another tragedy last week, a worker died in the tunnel.

They're also building the much-maligned Rozaje bypass road, multiple workplace injuries there too, and I hope this corrupt company will never get another significant contract in Montenegro again.


----------



## Dikan011

Tuesday, January 11, 2022

*Preliminary study for the Herceg Novi bypass and underwater tunnel to start soon - Construction value estimated at more than 20m EUR*



> Preliminary studies on the feasibility of building a bypass around Herceg Novi, but also the underwater tunnel between Zelenik and Lustica, will begin this month, Boro Lucic, acting director, told RTHN.
> 
> Director of the Public Works Administration. The project will cost half a million, and the works over 20 million EUR. The bypass is a project that has been talked about for a long time, and for which concrete steps will now be taken, Lucic said. The route is planned from the border crossing to Zelenika. -
> 
> The transit part of the traffic would be moved from the border crossing over Sušćepan and Ratiševina to Zelenika, where we hope to succeed, in agreement with the state, in building a tunnel or underwater bridge to Luštica.
> 
> As far as I know from the Municipality of Herceg Novi, representatives of a renowned company from the Netherlands will come in January to start preliminary studies. In this way, a comprehensive solution would be made when it comes to traffic - said Lucic.
> 
> The design of the bypass will cost half a million euros, its construction over 20 million, but the significance is multiple, Lucic explains. - On this side, we have a bypass and an underwater bridge, and on Lustica a new road that would connect from Pristan to Ross, so we will connect two shores, connect Lustica with this part of the municipality, but also relieve traffic in Herceg Novi.
> 
> In this way, we would achieve more goals - said Lucic. He points out that the capital budget of the state also plans the construction of the road from Rosa to the Lustica Bay complex, as well as the construction of a water supply network that will, in addition to the parts where the resorts are, cover all villages.


Lately, it seems the Verige bridge/tunnel project is being abandoned, favour of Zelenika underwater tunnel:


----------



## keber

You tell me that someone measures a straight line between both coasts (and actually on the deepest part of the bay - around 50 m depth) and says "tunnel is this long and will cost something"? 

Those are not news, they are bullshit and should be not posted here.


----------



## stickedy

The news is more about the bypass of Herceg Novi. They start serious planning there now. And check also if a tunnel is possible at the mentioned place. This depends then also how the bypass will be designed. If the planners come to to conclusion that a tunnel there is not possible or the costs are too high, then the bypass has to be connected in a different way to the existing M-1.

And Herceg Novi is interested in building a connection there since Lustica peninsula is also part of the municipality and the villages there are currently not really connected to Herceg Novi at all. Of course, this does not mean that a tunnel will be built there at all, but having the idea and checking the possibility is most likely a good idea. And don't forget that Herceg Novi was also (re)building M-12 to BiH border on it's own years ago. Without the initiative there would be most likely still no good road.


----------



## Dikan011

Once only a dream.... 🤣


----------



## Dikan011

Now this is downright ridicolous ... 6 years of construction, over a billion euros spent, and now motorway opening delayed because we don't have maintenance equipment?



> *Opening of the highway in Montenegro when maintenance equipment is procured*
> 
> Friday, Jan 14, 2022
> 
> The commissioning of the section of the highway Podgorica - Matesevo depends on the completion of the remaining electrical installation works, and it is necessary for the State Commission for Technical Inspection to make a final report, which is necessary for technical acceptance, Monteput announced.
> 
> The company, which received the management of this first section, told Vijesti that it is necessary for Monteput to procure machines and equipment for the maintenance of that road. The executive director of the company, Milan Ljiljanic, could not specify when it will all be finished, but he states that it can be expected soon. - The construction of the highway Bar - Boljare, priority section Smokovac - Uvač - Mateševo is in the final phase.
> 
> The remaining final works on electrical and mechanical installations, the completion of which can be expected soon - stated Ljiljanić. According to him, until the commissioning of this section of the highway, it is necessary for the State Commission for Technical Inspection to make a final report on the technical inspection of the performed works, which is a precondition for issuing a use permit. - We expect that all the necessary works, as well as the necessary technical documentation with the necessary permits will be completed as soon as possible, after which this section of the highway can be expected to be opened to traffic.
> 
> In addition to the above, in order to create conditions for unhindered and safe use of the road, it is necessary to ensure the purchase of machines, special vehicles and equipment necessary for adequate maintenance, which is another prerequisite for putting into traffic. Public procurement procedures have already begun for the procurement of the previously mentioned vehicles and machines, and a number of tenders are being prepared - said Ljiljanic.
> 
> When asked how many workers will be needed to service and maintain this first section of the Montenegrin highway and when their employment and training will begin, Ljiljanic answered that preliminary estimates of the number of employees who will service the highway show that about 150 employees will be needed. -
> 
> Part of the employees will be engaged in internal redistribution within Monteput, while the remaining number will be employed after the competition was announced in accordance with the law. The final phase of drafting a new systematization of jobs is underway, after which the procedure of internal redistribution of employees and announcing a competition for hiring new workers will begin - said Ljiljanic.
> 
> Monteput has taken full care of the maintenance of this section, as well as the winter maintenance that is already needed, which is why special vehicles and various machines and equipment are needed.


----------



## sponge_bob

So nobody in Montenegro thought you needed snowploughs to keep a motorway open in winter. 

Why not wait until April or May before you open the road so and you have months before you need to get some snowploughs and salt organised then.


----------



## Dikan011

Well, the motorway is already running late so any delay will hurt the goverment's ratings. And the idea is to open it for a toll-free, trial period, and slowly phase in tolling when the tourist season begins in mid to late May.

And dont' forget , Montenegro is kind of like Ireland, in the sense that populated coast sees snow only once every 10 years. Podgorica & Niksic only a little bit more, so you'd really only need snowplows in the more sparsely populated north of the country. So, nobody actively "thinking" about such things 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## sponge_bob

Dikan011 said:


> Well, the motorway is already running late so any delay will hurt the goverment's ratings. And the idea is to open it for a toll-free, trial period, and slowly phase in tolling when the tourist season begins in mid to late May.So, nobody actively


How can you manage a final handover if nothing can be checked because it is covered in snow. ???


----------



## Dikan011

Well, it's nothing that can't be solved....


----------



## sponge_bob

Dikan011 said:


> Well, it's nothing that can't be solved....


What???? Cement Mixers as snowploughs???


----------



## Dikan011

****, I'd strap a plow to anything at this point.


----------



## sponge_bob

Dikan011 said:


> ****, I'd strap a plow to anything at this point.


You might, an engineer probably wouldn't. Just pray for sunshine.


----------



## Dikan011

Opened or not, our forumers dont' care.... 😂 😅 😅



Al3XaNd4R said:


> Evo i moje varijante 😆
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vožnja Autoputem #Podgorica #Kolašin #Autoput #CrnaGora | TikTok
> 
> 
> 215 Likes, TikTok video from Aleksandar Šeter (@ssaajjkkoo): "Vožnja Autoputem #Podgorica #Kolašin #Autoput #CrnaGora". Fake - The Tech Thieves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vm.tiktok.com


----------



## Stuu

sponge_bob said:


> You might, an engineer probably wouldn't. Just pray for sunshine.


Common practice in the US. Garbage trucks, fire engines etc get ploughs fitted. Of course they need to be set up with the right fixtures for that to work so it's not that simple


----------



## The Wild Boy

sponge_bob said:


> So nobody in Montenegro thought you needed snowploughs to keep a motorway open in winter.
> 
> Why not wait until April or May before you open the road so and you have months before you need to get some snowploughs and salt organised then.













I've officially ran out of words to describe this situation. 

How can they be so stupid and not bring any snowplows... Okay, they were stupid enough to not build (widen) the roads, but this...


----------



## Dikan011

Necessity - the mother of invention 😅

Russian jet-engine snow blowers - hope Monteput buys a few:


----------



## The Wild Boy

There's a big difference between what they should buy, and will they buy 😉


----------



## sponge_bob

Actually they look like Mig 15-19 era engines and only down they road from Podgorica, would you believe it....  



https://www.mod.gov.al/eng/index.php/newsroom/1205-65th-anniversary-of-kucova-air-base-establishment



They still wouldn't match a few posters here for the output of pure hot air though.  

The Hungarians beat the Russians with this baby though.


----------



## Dikan011

Motorway opening delayed until Spring. ☕


----------



## Dikan011

Nice timelapse, Podgorica-Niksic-Trebinje drive:


----------



## Robertkc

Be careful on those Montenegro roads - you never know what can be around the next bend (article with video link below) 
Kumbor: Vozači oprez, divlja svinja na magistrali


----------



## stickedy

You know that this can happen to you on any road on this planet?


----------



## MtGrz

Any new news about opening of motorway?


----------



## sponge_bob

Well, according to my trusty satellite the snow has melted on the motorway. 









Sentinel-hub Playground


Sentinel-2 L2A imagery taken on April 15, 2022




apps.sentinel-hub.com


----------



## The Wild Boy

June? Seems most realistic to me.


----------



## Skorpija1979

Is there any news regarding the opening of the Smokovac - Matesevo route? I heard that it has already been postponed from May to the month of July! What about the continuation of the motorway towards Serbia? The construction of the northern Matesevo - Boljare is supposed to begin at the end of the year. CRBC would have been interested and willing. The motorway is to be connected to the Serbian motorway network by 2030


----------



## vadimz

It already looks like political or bureaucratic clowning. The road could be opened even with a 50 km/h limit, and such a solution would be safer and faster compared to today's situation.


----------



## atlantis.

What’s the delay about?


----------



## The Wild Boy

*Guys... I have some important news. *

_They are so important that these news must not be missed_ 

I can't believe this, it's a miracle that has happened.


The motorway actually got electricity, yes that's it. It got electricity and now it's ready to go, getting ready to be opened... eventually






KORAK KA OTVARANJU Auto-put dobio struju


Na autoputu Bar-Boljare, deonica Smokovac-Uvac-Matesevo pušten je u rad sistem trajnog napajanja električnom energijom autoputa.




www-blic-rs.translate.goog






But hey, what happened with the French - Italian Supervisor company that got awarded a contract to monitor the quality and progress of this motorway?!?? Did they mysteriously dissappear, or? 

No, seriously. Have they actually solved the problems with the Chinese? The same article above (which "loves" to write interesting stuff) said that the motorway was ready to be opened (as they wrote for the 500000000000th time), and that they just had to sort out the technical problems, and that by June it would be open. What are those technical problems? It will be interesting once the French and Italians bump into the problems that the Chinese have caused, i can imagine how big of a delay that will cause untill they try to "resolve" those problems. Or maybe they have already resolved the problems with the Chinese and maybe the motorway will open for real in June.

Seriously, this whole project has become a joke. It's kind of - unavoidable not to talk and joke about the countless of delays. I really hope it opens as soon as possible as it will be of a better use for everyone.

I also heard that the toll would be some 3 EUR, however i can not officially confirm that.

In any ways, Montenegro is having a "turbulent" political situation right now. A new government has been formed out, but the current prime minister rejected the newly formed government. I'm gonna be honest, regardless of what i find the new PM's views interesting. I like how he speaks out for all ethnical people in the country and how he says that people shouldn't be divided just because they are Serb, Albanian, etc... (This is my pacifist side kicking in).

How is (or will be) the new government's view on motorway projects? What have they said about the whole situation? What is being planned, and offered that the previous government did not on the table?

Anyways, sorry for going a little of topic. I just had to give a little bit of a "wider" view of the situation.

Next time, think wiser to not end up in a such situation with this motorway project Montenegro... Already some 2,5 years in delays. This motorway was actually meant to be finished sometime in 2020...


----------



## sponge_bob

What about the goat track at the northernmost exit, Matesevo, , that needs widening?? Has that been organised??

2 lanes dumped on this










Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




maps.app.goo.gl


----------



## The Wild Boy

sponge_bob said:


> What about the goat track at the northernmost exit, Matesevo, , that needs widening?? Has that been organised??
> 
> 2 lanes dumped on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maps.app.goo.gl


Haven't heard anything. Last thing i heard (which was the article i had sent previously), stated that the ministry of infrastructure would start this year the widening of those roads. After that, i haven't heard anything else.

As i stated above, Montenegro is in a bit of "political turbulence", so if and when the government changes, there will probably be the change of plans as well...

Nothing was written on the Serbian forum for this motorway project either, in regards to those roads.

If someone has news regarding that, they can write here.


----------



## keber

This road is being reconstructed currently. This is the latest video from Bemax company. They post regular video updates of this road project to their Youtube Chanel and they are apparently progressing very well. Still they have just started:


----------



## stickedy

I just wanted to write that on Sentinel it looks like that there is work being done 

Something like this would take 2 years in Germany... I guess they will be finished in 2 months. Somehow amazing... Apart from that it should have been finished already 2 years ago...


----------



## The Wild Boy

Sooo 13 of July as the opening date, in 3 days.









Uputstva za vožnju auto-putem kroz Crnu Goru FOTO/VIDEO


Otvaranje prve deonice auto-puta Bar-Boljare očekuje se u sredu 13. jula.




www-b92-net.translate.goog





Article translated in English.

Apparently Monteput has started giving "manuals" on how to safely use the motorway. They have a whole instagram page dedicated to that. 

Fingers crossed that after 10000 times and a bunch of false articles, that the motorway indeed opens in 3 days.

Now, how is traffic going to exit / enter the motorway without the renovation works on the regional road being finished? Will there be some kind of a "temporary" ban on trucks, or could the reconstruction works finish in 3 days???

Anyways, here's a video of the Podgorica - Danilovgrad Boulevard project, posted on the Montenegrian sub - forum:


requiem_mn said:


> Evo snimka od prekjuče, bulevar Podgorica - Danilovgrad, iz mravlje, ovaj iz auto perspektive. Put je odličan, prava uživancija. Nedostaje naravno potpuno spajanje bulevara u dijelu koji je pod gradskom nadležnošću (drugi tender), pa sam ubacio minut kuda je zapravo pametno ići da ne obijate auto po makadamu (već po šahtama).



Seems like that boulevard could be opening some time soon too (or already could be?).

Do they plan to add traffic lights there? I see that the speed is 50 km/h which is normal for a boulevard, but i can already imagine many going over 50 km/h, 70-80 maybe? That could be dangerous, if traffic lights aren't placed, since some crossings require you to take a turn crossing the other carriageway of the boulevard.


----------



## Adrian.02

I am really curios how much time will this motorway "shave off", when inaugurated, from the Belgrade-Bar route.


----------



## requiem_mn

The Wild Boy said:


> Anyways, here's a video of the Podgorica - Danilovgrad Boulevard project, posted on the Montenegrian sub - forum:
> 
> 
> Seems like that boulevard could be opening some time soon too (or already could be?).
> 
> Do they plan to add traffic lights there? I see that the speed is 50 km/h which is normal for a boulevard, but i can already imagine many going over 50 km/h, 70-80 maybe? That could be dangerous, if traffic lights aren't placed, since some crossings require you to take a turn crossing the other carriageway of the boulevard.


Well, at the time of filming, not all speed signs were up. Basically, thats the only thing that wasn't (or isn't) finished. No traffic lights. This boulevard isn't going trough city, it's categorised as magistrala (main road). Speed limit is going to be mostly 80, locations where you see 50 are just before any intersection (40 before roundabout). You can see 80kmh at 1:10 after bridge, at 1:24 is 50 before intersection followed by 80 after it, again at 1:30 its 80, and after roundabout at 1:40 its again 80. I think that apart for intersections, and maybe just before Danilovgrad where there are really a lot of small intersections you will have 80 most of the time.


----------



## stickedy

The Wild Boy said:


> Now, how is traffic going to exit / enter the motorway without the renovation works on the regional road being finished? Will there be some kind of a "temporary" ban on trucks, or could the reconstruction works finish in 3 days???


Judging from the video from June 30th, I guess they indeed finished the works in the meantime - or at least the works are advanced enough.


----------



## vadimz

Adrian.02 said:


> I am really curios how much time will this motorway "shave off", when inaugurated, from the Belgrade-Bar route.


It depends a lot on traffic and direction. In heavy traffic, when trucks block tens of cars behind them without a chance to overtake, the time savings will be fantastic (up to 1.5 hours, I think). And about 30 minutes of savings in light conditions.


----------



## theAlien

The Wild Boy said:


> Apparently Monteput has started giving "manuals" on how to safely use the motorway. They have a whole instagram page dedicated to that.


It is not enough .. they need to take away the driver's license from some and send them back to driving test .. let op!






.. from 0:00 to 0:07





*¡madre mía!*


----------



## The Wild Boy

Well, the motorway is indeed going to open Tomorrow!

The Serbian state media did an article on it:








РТС ексклузивно на ауто-путу кроз Црну Гору – 20 мостова и 16 тунела на 41,5 километара


У Црној Гори ће сутра бити отворена деоница пута Бар–Бољаре, од Смоковца код Подгорице, до Матешева крај Колашина. То су први километри црногорског ауто-пута и осим комфорнијег и бржег саобраћаја, а што је најважније далеко сигурнији, јер ће се избећи најризичнија деоница магистрале ка мору дуж...




www-rts-rs.translate.goog





^ Translated in English.

We have a new video from Bemax on the reconstruction works on the regional road:





There is a mistake on the title, it should be 11.07 not 01.07. The video is indeed from 11.07. They can pretty much begin laying asphalt on most of the sections, except bridges. Bridges seem to be in a finalization too, there's not a lot left to be done on the bridges. A good progress over a short time, indeed. We will see how the motorway is going to operate and the traffic coming off of it on the narrow road that's being widened as we speak.




theAlien said:


> It is not enough .. they need to take away the driver's license from some and send them back to driving test .. let op!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. from 0:00 to 0:07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *¡madre mía!*


I agree. Montenegro is yet to learn and adapt to new things, especially now that they are getting their first ever motorway. I would expect fines to rise, and laws to be changed as time moves on, now that they just got their first kilometers of motorway.


----------



## sponge_bob

There is a 'straight' bridge only started at 1 minute in but they might open the road without it using a narrow bendy bridge for now.


The Wild Boy said:


> . Bridges seem to be in a finalization too, there's not a lot left to be done on the bridges.


You can clearly see the beginnings of the missing bridge.


----------



## theAlien

A few moments ago, the Smokovac-Mataševo highway was officially opened and put into traffic .. 














Montenegro to open section of motorway


The Podgorica-Kolasin priority section of Montenegro’s motorway is to be opened Wednesday, on Statehood Day.




rs.n1info.com


----------



## Skorpija1979

Is there already a video of a ride over the entire new 41.5 km route online?


----------



## ChrisZwolle

Péage?


----------



## theAlien

^^
Don't hold a grudge 
Croatia:













Austria:













.. ect.


----------



## The Wild Boy

Quite common to have French text on some signs, especially here in the Ex - Yu region.

The entire Skopje bypass was once signed in French as well, it looked ridiculous but now most of that has been removed or "downscaled" with less French words.

It's typically the country's language first, then English and then French / German (or both).


----------



## stickedy

It's quite common that "PEAGE" is on toll signs.


----------



## theAlien

^^
It's about *Péage* vs Peage







.. but sometimes, in France itself


----------



## Eulanthe

Peage is quite commonly used by people in Poland and CZ/SK as well. It's actually more understandable than toll, I'd say.

What are the tolls, by the way?


----------



## stickedy

The rules are not clear if accents are put on capital letters, the academie francaise says yes, but the common usage is different. And most likely it's also a font problem in this case


----------



## theAlien

Skorpija1979 said:


> Is there already a video of a ride over the entire new 41.5 km route online?


Yes, the first one


----------



## keber

7 eur is the toll for a car (video at 24:10)? Also I thought that first week is free but it does not seem to be so.


----------



## theAlien

^^
Most likely, control of the functioning of the billing system and traffic records


> At the toll booths, drivers take cards to record the number of vehicles, and the passage will be free for the first seven days.
> On the first day of traffic on the first Montenegrin motorway, more than 18,000 vehicles passed on the section from Smokovac to Mateševo.


----------

